# Ghillie love!



## dharma

Who loves these bags?    When I first heard about these new bags on the forum over a year ago, I was so excited!! I have always loved this detailing on other Hermes leather goods and couldn't wait to see how it translated to the Birkin and Kelly. I was hoping we could post all info and pictures here so it's all in one place. And hopefully lucky members who receive their bags could post a picture here for reference....pretty please?  

Fall 2011 brought us the first three color offerings in birkin and Kelly:  fauve, vert Veronese and rubis tadalakt. Can't find a pic of vert Veronese.....


----------



## dharma

Here's a birkin pic, I hope it's ok that I found it in google images...


----------



## dharma

Some fabulous shoes from a few seasons ago!


----------



## dharma

Boots


----------



## dharma

Gloves


----------



## PANda_USC

I love the ghillies detailing. The grey one is just too much for my heart to take..contrasting colors that are still neutral enough to match any outfit!

P.S: need those gloves,


----------



## dharma

Does anyone remember the two tone swift combinations offered recently?


----------



## PANda_USC

^I saw one, etoupe/gris perle?


----------



## IFFAH

^Etoupe/Argile. 

Another one in *Fauve Tadelakt Birkin Ghillies*: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bags-customized-610860-11.html


----------



## IFFAH

*Kelly Ghillie* given a fresh twist for A/W 2012:


----------



## IFFAH

By Rakuten, Etoupe/Argile Birkin Ghillie,


----------



## dharma

Thank you, Iffah! I was just about to post the black Kelly. I had it saved but I don't remember the leather on that one, do you?


----------



## Jadeite

lovely detailing. Are these bags priced the same as a regular B/K at the stores? I guess not.


----------



## ap.

dharma said:


> Thank you, Iffah! I was just about to post the black Kelly. I had it saved but I don't remember the leather on that one, do you?



tadelakt for trims and grain d'H for the body


----------



## dharma

PANda_USC said:


> ^I saw one, etoupe/gris perle?



Did you see it in person? Where? It took forever for the first group to arrive! Lucky you!


----------



## ap.

Jadeite said:


> lovely detailing. Are these bags priced the same as a regular B/K at the stores? I guess not.



no.  the 32 kelly is about the price of a 30 or 35 birkin so a couple of thousand more.  $10300 or 10700?  i can't remember exactly.


----------



## dharma

Jadeite said:


> lovely detailing. Are these bags priced the same as a regular B/K at the stores? I guess not.



US $10,700 for the 35 Kelly, a bit more...oh well


----------



## IFFAH

dharma said:


> Thank you, Iffah! I was just about to post the  black Kelly. I had it saved but I don't remember the leather on that  one, do you?



If I'm not mistaken, the black leather is still in Tadelakt. Personally, I have not encounter a Black Tadelakt before so if this is one, it'd be exciting. 

It's a mixture of leather and a special type of crinoline-ish/toile-ish texture. I have yet to know the exact name for this material at the moment. The Birkin for A/W 2012 beside the Kelly Ghillie is a combination of Crinoline.

Etoupe/Argile Kelly Ghillie,


----------



## dharma

PANda_USC said:


> I love the ghillies detailing. The grey one is just too much for my heart to take..contrasting colors that are still neutral enough to match any outfit!
> 
> P.S: need those gloves,



The gloves are mine from at least 6-8 years ago or so...this combo would make a great small Kelly


----------



## dharma

IFFAH said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the black leather is still in Tadelakt. Personally, I have not encounter a Black Tadelakt before so if this is one, it'd be exciting.
> 
> It's a mixture of leather and a special type of crinoline-ish/toile-ish texture. I have yet to know the exact name for this material at the moment. The Birkin for A/W 2012 beside the Kelly Ghillie is a combination of Crinoline.
> 
> Etoupe/Argile Kelly Ghillie,



Iffah, you are killing me. Thank you soooooooooo much for the pictures!


----------



## threepwood

Love Ghillie! The detailing makes it look very sweet and feminine.. Would love to see it in pink with purple..


----------



## pond23

I LOVE the boots! Thanks for the great Ghillie pics!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Iffah* - Thanks for showing us all these photos.  This color is my favorite.  I wonder if my store will consider this as an SO or just a podium order:


----------



## dp7328

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Kelly Ghillie given a fresh twist for A/W 2012:



Thanks for the pic, IFFAH. This is cool...!!! I tot black ghillie will not be as obvious... Didn't expect H come up with this twist! Love it. Now I have second tots  

Btw, is H coming up with a black club birkin for FW12?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> Iffah - Thanks for showing us all these photos.  This color is my favorite.  I wonder if my store will consider this as an SO or just a podium order:



In my local store is a podium order.

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## IFFAH

dharma & chkpfbeliever. Argile/Etoupe is a favourite combination of mine too.



dp7328 said:


> Thanks for the pic, IFFAH. This is cool...!!! I tot black ghillie will not be as obvious... Didn't expect H come up with this twist! Love it. Now I have second tots
> 
> Btw, is H coming up with a black club birkin for FW12?



You are right. This time with a twist in Crinoline form. Not related to thread, for reference.


----------



## IFFAH

apey_grapey said:


> tadelakt for trims and grain d'H for the body



Thank you, *apey_grapey*. Grain d'H for the body.


----------



## bags to die for

The colouring of the Argile/etoupe looks very different between the birkin/kelly. I do hope it's more like the kelly!!!!

I was told the middle part of the black ghillie is like embossed Hs similar the previous H pattern on toile but a lot smaller.


----------



## dp7328

IFFAH said:
			
		

> dharma & chkpfbeliever. Argile/Etoupe is a favourite combination of mine too.
> 
> You are right. This time with a twist in Crinoline form. Not related to thread, for reference.



Wow... Thanks, dear  This Crinoline form / pattern  is growing on me!


----------



## dolphingirl

I'm a sucker for ghillie pattern.  This thread is killing me.  I guess there is no way for me to obtain one as all should have already been reserved for VIPs.....or resellers.


----------



## **Chanel**

I love the look of the Ghillie! 
The only thing that scares me a bit, is the Tadelakt leather. I am afraid that clumsy me would ruin it in no time . But I really love the look of the Ghillie, so special .
Btw, anyone knows the prices of a Ghillie Kelly and Birkin in Europe?


----------



## mp4

I asked my store to call me if/when a ghillie came in....I like it!  The photos here are fabulous!!!

I need those gloves also!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Beautiful craftsmanship on these!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsRance said:


> In my local store is a podium order.
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Thanks *MrsRance*.  I'm allowed to put a podium order this June so I'll ask for this one.  This is more special than a bi-color version.


----------



## fashionistaO

Love the two tone detailing .. rather interesting but also and a more mature vibe, to me anyways


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> Thanks MrsRance.  I'm allowed to put a podium order this June so I'll ask for this one.  This is more special than a bi-color version.



Most welcome  the colors are: blanc gris/perle, argile/etoupe, and one more but i didn't get the name. Hope you will get this 

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HelenaOfficial

**Chanel** said:
			
		

> I love the look of the Ghillie!
> The only thing that scares me a bit, is the Tadelakt leather. I am afraid that clumsy me would ruin it in no time . But I really love the look of the Ghillie, so special .
> Btw, anyone knows the prices of a Ghillie Kelly and Birkin in Europe?



The two tones ghillies is the swift leather though 

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dharma

**Chanel** said:


> I love the look of the Ghillie!
> The only thing that scares me a bit, is the Tadelakt leather. I am afraid that clumsy me would ruin it in no time . But I really love the look of the Ghillie, so special .
> Btw, anyone knows the prices of a Ghillie Kelly and Birkin in Europe?



Yes, the tadelakt scares me too but not enough that I could resist


----------



## Aminamina

I truly love Ghillie! I think it's the best fashion of the recent creations that is true to Hermes classy heritage the house has done in a looong time.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I can't wait to see one of these in person.


----------



## JulesB68

Please don't shoot me, but I seem to be in the minority here as I really don't like it! I was offered a fauve kelly one a little while ago, and it really wasn't my cup of tea at all! Each to their own, I suppose!
Sorry Chanel, I didn't even bother asking the price, as I wasn't interested in it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I often thought I wanted certain bags based on pictures of them, but when I saw them in person I didn't like them as much.  Same thing with some colors.  Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## *Sai*

These are very pretty


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> I often thought I wanted certain bags based on pictures of them, but when I saw them in person I didn't like them as much.  Same thing with some colors.  Has that happened to anyone else?



All the time....also the opposite happens, pictures don't do some things justice.


----------



## dharma

Aminamina said:


> I truly love Ghillie! I think it's the best fashion of the recent creations that is true to Hermes classy heritage the house has done in a looong time.



I agree....it just feels right for the heritage.


----------



## dharma

JulesB68 said:


> Please don't shoot me, but I seem to be in the minority here as I really don't like it! I was offered a fauve kelly one a little while ago, and it really wasn't my cup of tea at all! Each to their own, I suppose!
> Sorry Chanel, I didn't even bother asking the price, as I wasn't interested in it.



No shooting allowed.......All opinions welcome


----------



## Hed Kandi

**Chanel** said:


> I love the look of the Ghillie!
> The only thing that scares me a bit, is the Tadelakt leather. I am afraid that clumsy me would ruin it in no time . But I really love the look of the Ghillie, so special .
> Btw, anyone knows the prices of a Ghillie Kelly and Birkin in Europe?


 

I picked my Kelly up a month ago in Rubis and the price was £6,180.


----------



## miacillan

Nope *Jadeite*.  The Kelly Ghillies is more expensive than a normal Kelly.  It's Euro6500 for the Kelly Ghillies 32cm, which is the same price as a 35cm Birkin but it's a 32cm not a 35cm.  How do I know?  Hehehehehe! 

Thanks OP for posting pix!  I love the Ghillies!  Yummy!



Jadeite said:


> lovely detailing. Are these bags priced the same as a regular B/K at the stores? I guess not.


----------



## miacillan

***Chanel***, just posted above to answer Jadeite. it's Euro6500 for the Kelly Ghillies 32cm which is more expensive than a 32cm Clemence Kelly. I think the Birkin Ghillies are more expensive.   Tadelakt is a perfect leather for the Ghillies, but box is still the best. 


**Chanel** said:


> I love the look of the Ghillie!
> The only thing that scares me a bit, is the Tadelakt leather. I am afraid that clumsy me would ruin it in no time . But I really love the look of the Ghillie, so special .
> Btw, anyone knows the prices of a Ghillie Kelly and Birkin in Europe?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

miacillan said:


> Nope *Jadeite*.  The Kelly Ghillies is more expensive than a normal Kelly.  It's Euro6500 for the Kelly Ghillies 32cm, which is the same price as a 35cm Birkin but it's a 32cm not a 35cm.  How do I know?  Hehehehehe!
> 
> Thanks OP for posting pix!  I love the Ghillies!  Yummy!



*Mia*- I know I can lean on your expertise and knowledge.  I smell a reveal soon .  Do you know if they make a Kelly Ghillies in Rubis Togo ?  I saw a red box posted earlier but I'm too scared of the scratches on a brand new bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsRance said:


> The two tones ghillies is the swift leather though
> 
> Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum



*MrsRance* - Such good news that it is in Swift !! Swift gives a nice shine without the worries of box.


----------



## miacillan

LOL!  *chkpfbeliever*, I am no expert at all!  Just happen to know the price as I just collected mine in Paris.  Anyway, from what I know, the first release of the Kelly Ghillies (which was from FW2011) were only made in Tadelakt.  So, the Rubis is Tadelakt, no togo.  I think the red box you mentioned is also Tadelakt.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  

(Haha...yes I know about my reveal. Been taking me so long to do it.  Just so many things to do in Paris and I'm always completely exhausted after I get back to my apartment here.  But I promise I will work harder on the pix.  LOL!  Hopefully I can get my reveal done (part 1 that is) before I leave Paris at the end of the month. )



chkpfbeliever said:


> *Mia*- I know I can lean on your expertise and knowledge.  I smell a reveal soon .  Do you know if they make a Kelly Ghillies in Rubis Togo ?  I saw a red box posted earlier but I'm too scared of the scratches on a brand new bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

miacillan said:


> LOL!  *chkpfbeliever*, I am no expert at all!  Just happen to know the price as I just collected mine in Paris.  Anyway, from what I know, the first release of the Kelly Ghillies (which was from FW2011) were only made in Tadelakt.  So, the Rubis is Tadelakt, no togo.  I think the red box you mentioned is also Tadelakt.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> (Haha...yes I know about my reveal. Been taking me so long to do it.  Just so many things to do in Paris and I'm always completely exhausted after I get back to my apartment here.  But I promise I will work harder on the pix.  LOL!  Hopefully I can get my reveal done (part 1 that is) before I leave Paris at the end of the month. )



Thanks so much *Mia*.  I can't wait to see your reveals.  Can't imagine the orange tower if you've Part 1 and several sequels !!  You must be dreaming French in your sleep now that you've immersed full time in classes.
Always appreciate your intelligence on H goodies and I hope to be able to order a Ghillies B or K soon.  I've a pair of loafers that have similar design so it will be fun to be matchy matchy......


----------



## HelenaOfficial

miacillan said:
			
		

> LOL!  chkpfbeliever, I am no expert at all!  Just happen to know the price as I just collected mine in Paris.  Anyway, from what I know, the first release of the Kelly Ghillies (which was from FW2011) were only made in Tadelakt.  *So, the Rubis is Tadelakt, no togo.  I think the red box you mentioned is also Tadelakt. * Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> (Haha...yes I know about my reveal. Been taking me so long to do it.  Just so many things to do in Paris and I'm always completely exhausted after I get back to my apartment here.  But I promise I will work harder on the pix.  LOL!  Hopefully I can get my reveal done (part 1 that is) before I leave Paris at the end of the month. )



yes the Rubis is Tadelakt. So far no Togo.

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## Jadeite

miacillan, thanks! You'revery informative and yes, I'm sensing another mind-blowing reveal from you soon. Agree that Ghillies in box will be luxurious, with the amount of intricate details it just really looks best in box or tadelakt.


----------



## dharma

chkpfbeliever said:


> *MrsRance* - Such good news that it is in Swift !! Swift gives a nice shine without the worries of box.



You might like the black one on the first page. The body will be grain d'h which is not so easily scratched. It has an Epsom like quality.


----------



## dharma

miacillan said:


> LOL!  *chkpfbeliever*, I am no expert at all!  Just happen to know the price as I just collected mine in Paris.  Anyway, from what I know, the first release of the Kelly Ghillies (which was from FW2011) were only made in Tadelakt.  So, the Rubis is Tadelakt, no togo.  I think the red box you mentioned is also Tadelakt.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> (Haha...yes I know about my reveal. Been taking me so long to do it.  Just so many things to do in Paris and I'm always completely exhausted after I get back to my apartment here.  But I promise I will work harder on the pix.  LOL!  Hopefully I can get my reveal done (part 1 that is) before I leave Paris at the end of the month. )



Congrats! Please post a pic here when you can! I'll show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## HelenaOfficial

^^ please please show the ghillies 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## **Chanel**

Thank you all for your replies about the price for the Ghillies .



miacillan said:


> ***Chanel***, just posted above to answer Jadeite. it's Euro6500 for the Kelly Ghillies 32cm which is more expensive than a 32cm Clemence Kelly. I think the Birkin Ghillies are more expensive.  Tadelakt is a perfect leather for the Ghillies, but box is still the best.


 
Thank you, dear! 
Are you still in Paris? Hope you are having a great time .


----------



## **Chanel**

MrsRance said:


> The two tones ghillies is the swift leather though
> 
> Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


 
That's good news, I like Swift leather. I wish they would do it in the 'one tone' Ghillies as well, as I am not sure yet how I feel about the two tones Ghillies.


----------



## miacillan

LOL!  *chkpfbeliever*, I don't dream in French, but sometimes I think in French now, and my English is starting to sound like French. LOL!  Ooh, I love loafers!  Hope you find your matching Ghillies B or K soon! Good luck!


chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks so much *Mia*.  I can't wait to see your reveals.  Can't imagine the orange tower if you've Part 1 and several sequels !!  You must be dreaming French in your sleep now that you've immersed full time in classes.
> Always appreciate your intelligence on H goodies and I hope to be able to order a Ghillies B or K soon.  I've a pair of loafers that have similar design so it will be fun to be matchy matchy......



*Jadeite*, you're most welcome.  Haha...mind-blowing I don't know.  But yes i have lots of things to share.  Haven't done a reveal for like more than 9 months.   Yup, I think Ghillies in box will be soooo nice!  Imagine raisin box ghillies!  Drrrrooool!!!


Jadeite said:


> miacillan, thanks! You'revery informative and yes, I'm sensing another mind-blowing reveal from you soon. Agree that Ghillies in box will be luxurious, with the amount of intricate details it just really looks best in box or tadelakt.



*dharma and MrsRance*, I promise I will share pictures of my Ghillies soon when I am back in my hometown as I asked H to send my bags back to my hometown directly.  Still 2 more weeks in Paris. 


dharma said:


> Congrats! Please post a pic here when you can! I'll show you mine if you show me yours





MrsRance said:


> ^^ please please show the ghillies
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



***Chanel***, you're most welcome!  Yup I am still in Paris!!  Just came back from London, then I'll be going to Amsterdam and Belgium next, before going back to Asia.   I think I will miss my 3-month "EAT, PRAY, LOVE" journey for sure.  What an experience!


**Chanel** said:


> Thank you all for your replies about the price for the Ghillies .
> 
> Thank you, dear!
> Are you still in Paris? Hope you are having a great time .


----------



## dharma

MrsRance said:
			
		

> ^^ please please show the ghillies
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.


----------



## dharma

*Jadeite*, you're most welcome.  Haha...mind-blowing I don't know.  But yes i have lots of things to share.  Haven't done a reveal for like more than 9 months.   Yup, I think Ghillies in box will be soooo nice!  Imagine raisin box ghillies!  Drrrrooool!!!


*dharma and MrsRance*, I promise I will share pictures of my Ghillies soon when I am back in my hometown as I asked H to send my bags back to my hometown directly.  


Sounds like an amazing trip! Enjoy! And yes, raisin box would be a killer....


----------



## HelenaOfficial

**Chanel** said:
			
		

> That's good news, I like Swift leather. I wish they would do it in the 'one tone' Ghillies as well, as I am not sure yet how I feel about the two tones Ghillies.


I heard that next year they are not going to continue the ghillies, but I'm not sure it's true or not. on the other hand, I prefer the two tone ghillies 




			
				miacillan said:
			
		

> dharma and MrsRance, I promise I will share pictures of my Ghillies soon when I am back in my hometown as I asked H to send my bags back to my hometown directly.  Still 2 more weeks in Paris.


I'll be patient  have a great trip 




			
				dharma said:
			
		

> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.



Oh WOW it's so pretty  thank you *dharma*. Yes yes true, looks like box.

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dharma said:


> You might like the black one on the first page. The body will be grain d'h which is not so easily scratched. It has an Epsom like quality.




Thanks *dharma*. I think it is kind of cool to add some color to a black bag. The only problem is that my store treats all the Club bags as SO so I can't place it like a podium.

Like my signature says, 'Too many bags to wish for' ...........


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dharma said:


> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720783



Wow, nice bag and it looks just like box.  How does it feel to the touch and how resilient is it in terms of scratches ? I know that swift is quite good and I've tried to scratching the swatches (while SA is not watching) only to find that they can be rub off.


----------



## Hed Kandi

dharma said:


> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720783


 

Score! Congrats!


----------



## hermesaddicted

dharma said:


> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720783


Absolutely perfect!! That's my HG! You're so lucky! Congratulations!


----------



## dharma

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, nice bag and it looks just like box.  How does it feel to the touch and how resilient is it in terms of scratches ? I know that swift is quite good and I've tried to scratching the swatches (while SA is not watching) only to find that they can be rub off.



Ha ha, I have done that to the swatches too. I have bags in swift and the scratch factor is not that scary, not nearly as bad as corner wear, but I love the hand of swift and the beautiful colors. My box bags on the other hand get scratches but the corners are sturdy. The scratches don't worry me because they polish out. I'm thinking that tadelakt is more like the box, it has a harder surface and hand feel like box. I choose this color because fauve is one of those colors that can still  look pretty good as it gets worn. Some colors don't  age well, kwim?


----------



## dharma

Hed Kandi said:


> Score! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## dharma

hermesaddicted said:


> Absolutely perfect!! That's my HG! You're so lucky! Congratulations!



Thank you, I feel very lucky


----------



## xquisite

dharma said:


> I choose this color because fauve is one of those colors that can still  look pretty good as it gets worn. Some colors don't  age well, kwim?


Very good point; I agree. You have chosen very well - she's beautiful!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dharma said:


> Ha ha, I have done that to the swatches too. I have bags in swift and the scratch factor is not that scary, not nearly as bad as corner wear, but I love the hand of swift and the beautiful colors. My box bags on the other hand get scratches but the corners are sturdy. The scratches don't worry me because they polish out. I'm thinking that tadelakt is more like the box, it has a harder surface and hand feel like box. I choose this color because fauve is one of those colors that can still  look pretty good as it gets worn. Some colors don't  age well, kwim?



You picked the perfect color for this design and it will never go out of style. My SA always remind me when I order seasonal colors.  She always says, 'think long term'.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Your 35 Fauve is magnificent!!


----------



## rad555

Omg now I want a Kelly ghillies too!


----------



## lanababy

dharma said:
			
		

> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.



What a beauty! I have been wanting this exact Kelly but my store does not have this exact spec ordered..... They only have one ghillies birkin 30 in fauve color on order : (


----------



## dharma

Madam Bijoux said:


> Your 35 Fauve is magnificent!!


Thank you madam bijoux!




rad555 said:


> Omg now I want a Kelly ghillies too!


Get one!





lanababy said:


> What a beauty! I have been wanting this exact Kelly but my store does not have this exact spec ordered..... They only have one ghillies birkin 30 in fauve color on order : (


Maybe they can order one? Or maybe you will love the birkin just as much.


----------



## lanababy

dharma said:


> Thank you madam bijoux!
> 
> 
> 
> Get one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they can order one? Or maybe you will love the birkin just as much.



Hehehe, yes, maybe I will ask my SM to order one for me on the next podium : ) I like the ghillie Kelly more than ghillie birkin actually....


----------



## ap.

i am surprised there aren't more Ghillie reveals.  i would think the tPF ladies would be all over this.  i know some stores (in the US) received their orders already.


----------



## siuman

Hi Mia my dear! Just popping in to say Hi! Tried messaging you, but can't. 
Miss you loads!

Luv, K 



miacillan said:


> LOL!  *chkpfbeliever*, I am no expert at all!  Just happen to know the price as I just collected mine in Paris.  Anyway, from what I know, the first release of the Kelly Ghillies (which was from FW2011) were only made in Tadelakt.  So, the Rubis is Tadelakt, no togo.  I think the red box you mentioned is also Tadelakt.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> (Haha...yes I know about my reveal. Been taking me so long to do it.  Just so many things to do in Paris and I'm always completely exhausted after I get back to my apartment here.  But I promise I will work harder on the pix.  LOL!  Hopefully I can get my reveal done (part 1 that is) before I leave Paris at the end of the month. )


----------



## IFFAH

From Harper's Bazaar Singapore, June 2012

Ms Shabnam Melwani-Reis w/Argile-Etoupe Kelly Ghillie


----------



## IFFAH

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-455.html#post21956437

Credits: *shopgurltwigz*, Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie


----------



## IFFAH

*Kelly Ghillie* will also be available in Exotics made in 3 different types of skins all into one: Croc-Lizard-Ostrich. Only a few lucky owners might be offered to order one.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IFFAH said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-455.html#post21956437
> 
> Credits: shopgurltwigz, Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie



OH MY GAWD  the Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie. Thank u *IFFAH*

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## dharma

MrsRance said:


> OH MY GAWD  the Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie. Thank u *IFFAH*
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance





IFFAH said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-455.html#post21956437
> 
> Credits: *shopgurltwigz*, Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie



Wow! Thank you, Iffah! Vert Veronese is fantastic!


----------



## dharma

apey_grapey said:


> i am surprised there aren't more Ghillie reveals.  i would think the tPF ladies would be all over this.  i know some stores (in the US) received their orders already.



I am surprised as well. Hopefully there will be more


----------



## Lutz

miacillan said:


> LOL! *chkpfbeliever*, I am no expert at all! Just happen to know the price as I just collected mine in Paris. Anyway, from what I know, the first release of the Kelly Ghillies (which was from FW2011) were only made in Tadelakt. So, the Rubis is Tadelakt, no togo. I think the red box you mentioned is also Tadelakt. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> (Haha...yes I know about my reveal. Been taking me so long to do it. Just so many things to do in Paris and I'm always completely exhausted after I get back to my apartment here. But I promise I will work harder on the pix. LOL! Hopefully I can get my reveal done (part 1 that is) before I leave Paris at the end of the month. )


 
Did I hear reveal... must be a grand one.


----------



## gaga_ser

Yup!

It's called Grand Marriage.  Available in Birkin as well. 



IFFAH said:


> *Kelly Ghillie* will also be available in Exotics made in 3 different types of skins all into one: Croc-Lizard-Ostrich. Only a few lucky owners might be offered to order one.


----------



## IFFAH

gaga_ser said:


> Yup!
> 
> It's called Grand Marriage.  Available in Birkin as well.



. Thank you dear. This line deserved the name "Grand Marriage". It'd be fascinating to see how they will make use of exotic skin to transform into Ghillie.


----------



## IFFAH

MrsRance said:


> OH MY GAWD  the Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie. Thank u *IFFAH*
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance






dharma said:


> Wow! Thank you, Iffah! Vert Veronese is fantastic!



Most welcome, dharma & MrsRance.  Vert Veronese in Ghillie version.


----------



## gaga_ser

IFFAH said:


> . Thank you dear. This line deserved the name "Grand Marriage". It'd be fascinating to see how they will make use of exotic skin to transform into Ghillie.



I've seen a picture of it.  It's divine!


----------



## IFFAH

gaga_ser said:


> I've seen a picture of it.  It's divine!



gaga_ser, do you have a picture of it? A fellow dear had hers ordered by Paris and she hoped to see one before making a final decision. One of the combo will be in Poussiere Croc body -Tabac Camel ostrich for top flap & Sesame lizard for handles and strips.


----------



## hello! hello!

IFFAH said:


> gaga_ser, do you have a picture of it? A fellow dear had hers ordered by Paris and she hoped to see one before making a final decision. One of the combo will be in *Poussiere Croc* body -*Tabac Camel ostrich* for top flap & *Sesame lizard* for handles and strips.



This sounds  

Any pictures?


----------



## gaga_ser

IFFAH said:


> gaga_ser, do you have a picture of it? A fellow dear had hers ordered by Paris and she hoped to see one before making a final decision. One of the combo will be in Poussiere Croc body -Tabac Camel ostrich for top flap & Sesame lizard for handles and strips.



That's the exact one I saw.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures.  Tell her not to worry.  It's beautiful!!!! She won't regret getting it.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Kelly Ghillie will also be available in Exotics made in 3 different types of skins all into one: Croc-Lizard-Ostrich. Only a few lucky owners might be offered to order one.



IFFAH, I saw the photos in the catalog, my SA showed it to me, and she said only come 1 Birkin  in our local store and it's already taken. It's so beautiful. ohhh I wishhh it was for me 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720783



Absolutely beautiful!  What a special bag!!


----------



## Keekeee

MrsRance said:
			
		

> IFFAH, I saw the photos in the catalog, my SA showed it to me, and she said only come 1 Birkin  in our local store and it's already taken. It's so beautiful. ohhh I wishhh it was for me
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



But you managed to put your name down for another beauty right ??


----------



## IFFAH

gaga_ser said:


> That's the exact one I saw.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures.  Tell her not to worry.  It's beautiful!!!! She won't regret getting it.





MrsRance said:


> IFFAH, I saw the photos in the catalog, my SA  showed it to me, and she said only come 1 Birkin  in our local store and  it's already taken. It's so beautiful. ohhh I wishhh it was for me
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Thank you gaga_ser & MrsRance for the assurance. Actually, I'm thinking of this combo too. Lucky owner for the Birkin!


----------



## Noneeta

Oh dear. I really need a ghillie now. *smacks head*


----------



## rad555

Thanks for the vert Veronese picture *IFFAH*, I've been waiting to see what it look like!
Which colour do you lovely TPFers think is nicer on a Kelly? Rubis or Vert Veronese?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Thank you gaga_ser & MrsRance for the assurance. Actually, I'm thinking of this combo too. Lucky owner for the Birkin!



you shud get this combo. period.  

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Keekeee said:
			
		

> But you managed to put your name down for another beauty right ??



hahahahha youuuu Keekeee  ahhhh it's so stressful waiting and waiting 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Noneeta said:
			
		

> Oh dear. I really need a ghillie now. *smacks head*



noneeta go go go get one Ghillie 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## HelenaOfficial

rad555 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vert Veronese picture IFFAH, I've been waiting to see what it look like!
> Which colour do you lovely TPFers think is nicer on a Kelly? Rubis or Vert Veronese?



i personally love green so I will vote vert Veronese 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## rad555

MrsRance said:


> i personally love green so I will vote vert Veronese
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance


Thanks for your opinion  I really really want a Kelly ghillie just can't decide on the colour


----------



## HelenaOfficial

rad555 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your opinion  I really really want a Kelly ghillie just can't decide on the colour



most welcome  the new ghillie are two tone color, but they don't come in rubis or vert Veronese

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## Noneeta

MrsRance said:
			
		

> noneeta go go go get one Ghillie
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Yes. Yes. Yes. But how


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Noneeta said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes. Yes. But how



hmmm...is it difficult to get from your local H store? are the reseller already have these ghillie?

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## qpidnew

dharma said:
			
		

> Who loves these bags?    When I first heard about these new bags on the forum over a year ago, I was so excited!! I have always loved this detailing on other Hermes leather goods and couldn't wait to see how it translated to the Birkin and Kelly. I was hoping we could post all info and pictures here so it's all in one place. And hopefully lucky members who receive their bags could post a picture here for reference....pretty please?
> 
> Fall 2011 brought us the first three color offerings in birkin and Kelly:  fauve, vert Veronese and rubis tadalakt. Can't find a pic of vert Veronese.....



I was trying to find the photo and name of the K that was offered to me. I learnt it from this thread, i anxiously want to share my shopping experience in FSH. 

When I was in Paris 2 weeks ago, I was looking for Kelly. Since it was my wedding anniversary the SA offered me something special. I was offered Kelly Ghillies 28. SA said "this bag is very hard to come by ... something like limited edition". DH said the leather is not my preference. The SA replied "I have black Retourne Togo if you like?". I was silent for a while. Honestly, I like like the bag but i'm a bit hesitate to accept the leather cos I love Togo.  She continued "it's ok if you don't want Kelly. I can offer you Birkin". I was like ok, I don't mind another B. DH saw my broad smile and whispered to my ear "are you happy? Try to convince her that we want both". Well, I did try but I was allowed to buy 1. That was her condition. The price for Kelly Ghillie is &euro;6500.


----------



## IFFAH

rad555 said:


> Thanks for the vert Veronese picture *IFFAH*, I've been waiting to see what it look like!
> Which colour do you lovely TPFers think is nicer on a Kelly? Rubis or Vert Veronese?



Both are lovely. I shall pick Vert Veronese.



qpidnew said:


> I was trying to find the photo and name of the K  that was offered to me. I learnt it from this thread, i anxiously want  to share my shopping experience in FSH.
> 
> When I was in Paris 2 weeks ago, I was looking for Kelly. Since it was  my wedding anniversary the SA offered me something special. I was  offered Kelly Ghillies 28. SA said "this bag is very hard to come by ...  something like limited edition". DH said the leather is not my  preference. The SA replied "I have black Retourne Togo if you like?". I  was silent for a while. Honestly, I like like the bag but i'm a bit  hesitate to accept the leather cos I love Togo.  She continued "it's ok  if you don't want Kelly. I can offer you Birkin". I was like ok, I don't  mind another B. DH saw my broad smile and whispered to my ear "are you  happy? Try to convince her that we want both". Well, I did try but I was  allowed to buy 1. That was her condition. The price for Kelly Ghillie  is &euro;6500.



I suppose the Birkin goes to you? Congrats! 

Ghillie is something you have to really like especially in terms of leather-wise. The design is one factor to consider, the other is how comfortable you are with the leather in the long run. 

10 years ago, Hermes rarely experiment the classic pieces and produced them in large batch. Instead, they come up with new styles all the time. The only option is to SO or customize.

Now, they're experimenting with the classic styles and giving them a twist eg. Club Birkin, Ghillie as an option for one to own w/o having to wait of being offered the option of customization. I think this is a great step but I'm not sure how long they might continue doing this. I feel it might only be temporary for now until they run out of ideas where their creations and twist must at least, appeal to the majority of potential buyers who are keen in these type of innovations.


----------



## qpidnew

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Both are lovely. I shall pick Vert Veronese.
> 
> I suppose the Birkin goes to you? Congrats!
> 
> Ghillie is something you have to really like especially in terms of leather-wise. The design is one factor to consider, the other is how comfortable you are with the leather in the long run.
> 
> 10 years ago, Hermes rarely experiment the classic pieces and produced them in large batch. Instead, they come up with new styles all the time. The only option is to SO or customize.
> 
> Now, they're experimenting with the classic styles and giving them a twist eg. Club Birkin, Ghillie as an option for one to own w/o having to wait of being offered the option of customization. I think this is a great step but I'm not sure how long they might continue doing this. I feel it might only be temporary for now until they run out of ideas where their creations and twist must at least, appeal to the majority of potential buyers who are keen in these type of innovations.



Yup. One of the lovely B came home with me.


----------



## azoreh

dharma said:


> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720783



Such a classic beauty *dharma*! Congrats!!


----------



## azoreh

IFFAH said:


> *Kelly Ghillie* will also be available in Exotics made in 3 different types of skins all into one: Croc-Lizard-Ostrich. Only a few lucky owners might be offered to order one.



My heart be still!.........


----------



## forever132

qpidnew said:
			
		

> I was trying to find the photo and name of the K that was offered to me. I learnt it from this thread, i anxiously want to share my shopping experience in FSH.
> 
> When I was in Paris 2 weeks ago, I was looking for Kelly. Since it was my wedding anniversary the SA offered me something special. I was offered Kelly Ghillies 28. SA said "this bag is very hard to come by ... something like limited edition". DH said the leather is not my preference. The SA replied "I have black Retourne Togo if you like?". I was silent for a while. Honestly, I like like the bag but i'm a bit hesitate to accept the leather cos I love Togo.  She continued "it's ok if you don't want Kelly. I can offer you Birkin". I was like ok, I don't mind another B. DH saw my broad smile and whispered to my ear "are you happy? Try to convince her that we want both". Well, I did try but I was allowed to buy 1. That was her condition. The price for Kelly Ghillie is &euro;6500.



First congrats for scoring another b! Can I Double check with you that Kelly ghilles come in 28? I never know, coz maybe my store only ordered the 32 and 35! So it is great to know it does come in 28!! Yahoo!!!


----------



## qpidnew

forever132 said:
			
		

> First congrats for scoring another b! Can I Double check with you that Kelly ghilles come in 28? I never know, coz maybe my store only ordered the 32 and 35! So it is great to know it does come in 28!! Yahoo!!!



If I remember correctly it was size 28.


----------



## ap.

qpidnew said:


> When I was in Paris 2 weeks ago, I was looking for Kelly. Since it was my wedding anniversary the SA offered me something special. I was offered Kelly Ghillies 28. SA said "this bag is very hard to come by ... something like limited edition". DH said the leather is not my preference. The SA replied "I have black Retourne Togo if you like?". I was silent for a while. Honestly, I like like the bag but i'm a bit hesitate to accept the leather cos I love Togo.  She continued "it's ok if you don't want Kelly. I can offer you Birkin". I was like ok, I don't mind another B. DH saw my broad smile and whispered to my ear "are you happy? Try to convince her that we want both". Well, I did try but I was allowed to buy 1. That was her condition.* The price for Kelly Ghillie is &euro;6500.*





forever132 said:


> First congrats for scoring another b! Can I Double check with you that Kelly ghilles come in 28? I never know, coz maybe my store only ordered the 32 and 35! So it is great to know it does come in 28!! Yahoo!!!





qpidnew said:


> If I remember correctly it was size 28.



I think you were shown the 32cm Ghillie because the price you quoted (6500 euro) is for the 32cm.  It would be highly unusual for Hermes to charge the same price for 28 and 32.  Also the seasonal book noted the one-color tadelakt Ghillie is only available in 32 and 35cm sizes (otherwise, i would have taken a 28 instead of a 32).


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  What a special bag!!



Thanks chaneljewel I really love it! Of course it's been raining almost everyday that I'd like to wear her. I can't wait to take her for a spin, I've never had a 35 Kelly before and it's really a fab size!


----------



## dharma

IFFAH said:


> gaga_ser, do you have a picture of it? A fellow dear had hers ordered by Paris and she hoped to see one before making a final decision. One of the combo will be in Poussiere Croc body -Tabac Camel ostrich for top flap & Sesame lizard for handles and strips.



Sounds dreamy! I don't usually like combos of leathers but the pale shades on this bag sound perfect. Can't wait to see a picture of this one!


----------



## dharma

azoreh said:


> Such a classic beauty *dharma*! Congrats!!



Thank you Azoreh! I love the classic feel of it as well


----------



## dharma

qpidnew said:


> I was trying to find the photo and name of the K that was offered to me. I learnt it from this thread, i anxiously want to share my shopping experience in FSH.
> 
> When I was in Paris 2 weeks ago, I was looking for Kelly. Since it was my wedding anniversary the SA offered me something special. I was offered Kelly Ghillies 28. SA said "this bag is very hard to come by ... something like limited edition". DH said the leather is not my preference. The SA replied "I have black Retourne Togo if you like?". I was silent for a while. Honestly, I like like the bag but i'm a bit hesitate to accept the leather cos I love Togo.  She continued "it's ok if you don't want Kelly. I can offer you Birkin". I was like ok, I don't mind another B. DH saw my broad smile and whispered to my ear "are you happy? Try to convince her that we want both". Well, I did try but I was allowed to buy 1. That was her condition. The price for Kelly Ghillie is &euro;6500.



What a wonderful experience! Congrats on your new bag, and congratulations on your wedding anniversary


----------



## qpidnew

apey_grapey said:
			
		

> I think you were shown the 32cm Ghillie because the price you quoted (6500 euro) is for the 32cm.  It would be highly unusual for Hermes to charge the same price for 28 and 32.  Also the seasonal book noted the one-color tadelakt Ghillie is only available in 32 and 35cm sizes (otherwise, i would have taken a 28 instead of a 32).



Thanks for clarification. I wasn't sure the size cos my mind was totally lost. To buy or not to buy considering the leather is not my preference. DH was surprise that it cost the same as b35.


----------



## qpidnew

dharma said:
			
		

> What a wonderful experience! Congrats on your new bag, and congratulations on your wedding anniversary



Thanks. &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## licencetocook

From Santnore Japan website, Argile and Etoupe swift:


----------



## qpidnew

licencetocook said:
			
		

> From Santnore Japan website, Argile and Etoupe swift:



Beautiful.


----------



## gaga_ser

apey_grapey said:


> I think you were shown the 32cm Ghillie because the price you quoted (6500 euro) is for the 32cm. It would be highly unusual for Hermes to charge the same price for 28 and 32. Also the seasonal book noted the one-color tadelakt Ghillie is only available in 32 and 35cm sizes (otherwise, i would have taken a 28 instead of a 32).


 
35cm is 6750 euros.


----------



## ap.

gaga_ser said:


> 35cm is 6750 euros.



ooh, what color did you get?


----------



## gaga_ser

apey_grapey said:


> ooh, what color did you get?




I've posted earlier, I hv a fauve tadelakt.


----------



## SoLaLa99

Dear Ghillie Kelly/Birkin owners

Would any of you mind sharing how you were able to obtain your Ghillie please ie were you offered to place an order for it last SO/PO, did you ask to be placed on the waitlist for it once you knew it would be produced (sometime last year) or were you lucky enough to be offered it with/without you asking?

I am desperately lusting after a Ghillie Kelly in the rubis but apparently I can't waitlist this at my local store bc it is seasonal (in other words I think it is reserved for VIPs and those they choose to offer it to). I am currently overseas in an Asian country notoriously known for its bare shelves and asked one store about it and they said the waitlist closed last October and also I wouldn't be offered it bc I'm not local (and I guess bc I'm not a regular there). 

I am heading for FSH later this year - what are my chances of even asking for one if I happen to chance timing when the list opens. What I mean is, the rubis Ghillie seems to be "last season". Will they not make this anymore now that it seems most of them have been delivered (my friend was told by one US store that they received their deliveries of Ghillies last month)? And if I can't place an order (which is the most likely scenario) what are my chances that FSH may have a spare rubis Ghillie Kelly you know just lying around to offer me later this year?

Sorry for all the questions - just trying to work out if I still have a glimmer of hope or should just let the dream die... 

I love all your ghillies by the way. In case you haven't figured that out already.


----------



## ap.

SoLaLa99 said:


> Dear Ghillie Kelly/Birkin owners
> 
> Would any of you mind sharing how you were able to obtain your Ghillie please ie were you offered to place an order for it last SO/PO, did you ask to be placed on the waitlist for it once you knew it would be produced (sometime last year) or were you lucky enough to be offered it with/without you asking?
> 
> I am desperately lusting after a Ghillie Kelly in the rubis but apparently I can't waitlist this at my local store bc it is seasonal (in other words I think it is reserved for VIPs and those they choose to offer it to). I am currently overseas in an Asian country notoriously known for its bare shelves and asked one store about it and they said the waitlist closed last October and also I wouldn't be offered it bc I'm not local (and I guess bc I'm not a regular there).
> 
> I am heading for FSH later this year - what are my chances of even asking for one if I happen to chance timing when the list opens. What I mean is, the rubis Ghillie seems to be "last season". Will they not make this anymore now that it seems most of them have been delivered (my friend was told by one US store that they received their deliveries of Ghillies last month)? And if I can't place an order (which is the most likely scenario) what are my chances that FSH may have a spare rubis Ghillie Kelly you know just lying around to offer me later this year?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions - just trying to work out if I still have a glimmer of hope or should just let the dream die...
> 
> I love all your ghillies by the way. In case you haven't figured that out already.




i told my SA which one i wanted a while ago (last year) and he said one will be reserved for me.  i got a call when it arrived in april.  

there have been instances of "old stock" showing up at H stores so it is not impossible for a rubis ghillie kelly to appear but i would not pin any hope on it happening if i were you.  a new version of the ghillie is coming next season so you may want to see if you can get one of those instead.

if you really want only a rubis ghillie kelly, you might want to check the secondary market / resellers.


----------



## SoLaLa99

apey_grapey said:


> i told my SA which one i wanted a while ago (last year) and he said one will be reserved for me.  i got a call when it arrived in april.
> 
> there have been instances of "old stock" showing up at H stores so it is not impossible for a rubis ghillie kelly to appear but i would not pin any hope on it happening if i were you.  a new version of the ghillie is coming next season so you may want to see if you can get one of those instead.
> 
> if you really want only a rubis ghillie kelly, you might want to check the secondary market / resellers.



Thanks for your reply apey_grapey - what you say makes sense. I am wary of the secondary/resellers market bc i dont want to spend so much money on an item which may have a question mark hanging over its head (for me anyway) but perhaps the Ghillie is harder to fake...


----------



## IFFAH

SoLaLa99 said:


> Dear Ghillie Kelly/Birkin owners
> 
> Would any of you mind sharing how you were able to obtain your Ghillie please ie were you offered to place an order for it last SO/PO, did you ask to be placed on the waitlist for it once you knew it would be produced (sometime last year) or were you lucky enough to be offered it with/without you asking?
> 
> I am desperately lusting after a Ghillie Kelly in the rubis but apparently I can't waitlist this at my local store bc it is seasonal (in other words I think it is reserved for VIPs and those they choose to offer it to). *I am currently overseas in an Asian country notoriously known for its bare shelves* and asked one store about it and they said the waitlist closed last October and also I wouldn't be offered it bc I'm not local (and I guess bc I'm not a regular there).
> 
> I am heading for FSH later this year - what are my chances of even asking for one if I happen to chance timing when the list opens. What I mean is, the rubis Ghillie seems to be "last season". Will they not make this anymore now that it seems most of them have been delivered (my friend was told by one US store that they received their deliveries of Ghillies last month)? And if I can't place an order (which is the most likely scenario) what are my chances that FSH may have a spare rubis Ghillie Kelly you know just lying around to offer me later this year?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions - just trying to work out if I still have a glimmer of hope or should just let the dream die...
> 
> I love all your ghillies by the way. In case you haven't figured that out already.



Are you in Singapore? It sounds familiar.

If you're based in SG, imho, there's a low likely to be offered any Rubis Ghillies. Most have been offered to the regular clients and the tendency for any leftover Rubis Ghillies 'stocks' is low even in Paris as well as of now.

You can still fly to Paris if you want to but don't have high hopes, imho. I have not received any information of Rubis Ghillies left or offered in FSH for now. Only the making of A/W Ghillie.

It'd be better if you look into the A/W Ghillie version and try to order/request one at FSH if you like it. 

They might be willing to offer you if they have any. Leave your info with the SAs there if you're keen in Rubis Ghillie or A/W Ghillie. Ghillie is only a limited edition item where anyone can own. Only a matter of the SAs on whom they want to offer but to do so, they have already known their regular clientele's taste. So, it might be better to offer them than to a walk-in. But a glimmer of hope will always be there as it's not often true Ghillies are only offered to "regular clients".


----------



## SoLaLa99

IFFAH said:


> Are you in Singapore? It sounds familiar.
> 
> If you're based in SG, imho, there's a low likely to be offered any Rubis Ghillies. Most have been offered to the regular clients and the tendency for any leftover Rubis Ghillies 'stocks' is low even in Paris as well as of now.
> 
> You can still fly to Paris if you want to but don't have high hopes, imho. I have not received any information of Rubis Ghillies left or offered in FSH for now. Only the making of A/W Ghillie.
> 
> It'd be better if you look into the A/W Ghillie version and try to order/request one at FSH if you like it.
> 
> They might be willing to offer you if they have any. Leave your info with the SAs there if you're keen in Rubis Ghillie or A/W Ghillie. Ghillie is only a limited edition item where anyone can own. Only a matter of the SAs on whom they want to offer but to do so, they have already known their regular clientele's taste. So, it might be better to offer them than to a walk-in. But a glimmer of hope will always be there as it's not often true Ghillies are only offered to "regular clients".



Thanks IFFAH! No I am not in Singapore but in Taipei at the moment. Usually I won't ask about the B&K bags in any store outside my local store bc I know how the game is played - I felt kind of foolish asking for it in Taipei but if I didn't ask I would never have stopped obsessing and thinking what if - just hoping for one that might be "leftover". I'll be heading back to my home country after a few weeks and will "make" my SA change my kelly waitlist to the ghillies but even then chances are going to be slim bc as it turns out I'm very late to the rubis ghillies party. O well. 

I read in this thread that there is no similar red colour ghillies in the A/W offering and I only really like the red ghillies combination (I'm a bit "particular" like that)... The others are nice - just not my colour. 

I am heading to Paris anyway so I may as well ask. If I don't get one, I'll get over it - eventually. Hehehe. 

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## Jadeite

It's quite the same with the SO black story. Eventually you may acquire your bag by pure luck at the stores in Europe. Or via the reseller route. Good luck.


----------



## porsche09

licencetocook said:


> From Santnore Japan website, Argile and Etoupe swift:
> 
> View attachment 1741116
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741117


That color combo is TDF..


----------



## SoLaLa99

Jadeite said:


> It's quite the same with the SO black story. Eventually you may acquire your bag by pure luck at the stores in Europe. Or via the reseller route. Good luck.



Thanks Jadeite! I'll just wait and see what my luck brings me. 

In the meantime I'll be admiring the other TPfers' gorgeous bags from afar.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I can't stay away from this thread...I feel a special order request coming on...


----------



## boo1689

Just saw this lovely thread~ Hope you don't mind my sharing my pics Here is *Miss Jujube*:buttercup:


----------



## boo1689




----------



## HelenaOfficial

boo1689 said:
			
		

> Just saw this lovely thread~ Hope you don't mind my sharing my pics Here is Miss Jujube:buttercup:



so pretty 

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## clarkda

do you think they will release bracelets in this range, like a kelly dog with the detailing?


----------



## ap.

Madam Bijoux said:


> I can't stay away from this thread...I feel a special order request coming on...



would love to know if Hermes accepts a special order for a ghillie


----------



## ms piggy

apey_grapey said:


> would love to know if Hermes accepts a special order for a ghillie



Sadly, as far as I know, no. Well, maybe if one is a VVVVVIP.


----------



## Jadeite

boo1689 said:


>



Oh boo, what a cute pic. You think feeding your ghillie might let it give birth to baby ghillies .?..of which I'd want to adopt one!


----------



## IFFAH

Ms Jujube is super cute, Boo!




clarkda said:


> do you think they will release bracelets in this range, like a kelly dog with the detailing?



 I don't mind one!



apey_grapey said:


> would love to know if Hermes accepts a special order for a ghillie



I'm with ms piggy, so far not at the moment incl. for VVIPs. I've not heard of Hermes offering a SO Ghillie for VVIPs. But with Hermes, you can never tell!


----------



## thimp

boo1689 said:


> Just saw this lovely thread~ Hope you don't mind my sharing my pics Here is *Miss Jujube*:buttercup:


boo!! This is just gorgeous!! You have the exact ghillie combo that I dream about! It is size 32cm?


----------



## boo1689

Jadeite said:


> Oh boo, what a cute pic. You think feeding your ghillie might let it give birth to baby ghillies .?..of which I'd want to adopt one!




hhahah~* Jadeite* you so funny, I never thought of that! But will def let you adopt a baby one if that ever happens 



IFFAH said:


> Ms Jujube is super cute, Boo!



 *IFFAH*



thimp said:


> boo!! This is just gorgeous!! You have the exact ghillie combo that I dream about! It is size 32cm?



*Thimp~* yup, she is a 32~ I couldn't pull off a 35 hahha~ I secretly wish she is a 28 which would have been perfect for me! hahah~ don't let  her hear that


----------



## ap.

ms piggy said:


> Sadly, as far as I know, no. Well, maybe if one is a VVVVVIP.





IFFAH said:


> I'm with ms piggy, so far not at the moment incl. for VVIPs. I've not heard of Hermes offering a SO Ghillie for VVIPs. But with Hermes, you can never tell!



i didn't think it was available but Madam Bijoux mentioned it so i thought maybe it is!


----------



## fashionistaO

boo dear, maybe give birth to twins lol


----------



## HelenaOfficial

I just got my first Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile/Etoupe Swift PHW  am on 











*posted from iPhone*


----------



## Keekeee

MrsRance said:
			
		

> I just got my first Birkin 30 Ghillies Etoupe/Argile  am on
> 
> *posted from iPhone*


Sooo preeeeettttyyyyy


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Keekeee said:
			
		

> Sooo preeeeettttyyyyy



thank you Keekeee 

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## IFFAH

Congratulations!









MrsRance said:


> I just got my first Birkin 30 Ghillies Etoupe/Argile Swift PHW  am on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *posted from iPhone*


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Congratulations!



Thank you IFFAH 

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## namie

It's so beautiful. Wish I can get one.


----------



## dharma

boo1689 said:


> Just saw this lovely thread~ Hope you don't mind my sharing my pics Here is *Miss Jujube*:buttercup:



Congrats boo!  Looks like you are really enjoying her!


----------



## dharma

MrsRance said:


> I just got my first Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile/Etoupe Swift PHW  am on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *posted from iPhone*



Oh, the two- tones are arrviing!! So beautiful! Congratulations! 

I'm so happy to see ghillie revealls posted to this thread, thank you!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

namie said:
			
		

> It's so beautiful. Wish I can get one.


thank you Namie, hope you can get one too 




			
				dharma said:
			
		

> Oh, the two- tones are arrviing!! So beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm so happy to see ghillie revealls posted to this thread, thank you!


many thanks dharma  I'm so glad can get the ghillies also 

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## tinkerbell69

beautiful ~ big congrats!! The two colors are perfect together....


----------



## tinkerbell69

IFFAH said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-455.html#post21956437
> 
> Credits: *shopgurltwigz*, Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie



Has anybody seen yet Vert Veronese in a Birkin Ghillie?? Are they already arrived in Stores?? Thanks!!


----------



## Jadeite

Mrs Rance, luck has been with you. Well done.


----------



## boo1689

MrsRance said:


> so pretty
> 
> *posted from iPhone*



Super Congrats MrsRance on your latest addition!! That's one stunning two tone ghillies!! Super heart!!



fashionistaO said:


> boo dear, maybe give birth to twins lol



hahah~ i wish!!!!! hugs~



dharma said:


> Congrats boo!  Looks like you are really enjoying her!



thank you! this is such a fun thread!!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Mrs Rance, luck has been with you. Well done.






			
				boo1689 said:
			
		

> Super Congrats MrsRance on your latest addition!! That's one stunning two tone ghillies!! Super heart!!



thank you so much Jadeite & boo1689  I am really lucky indeed 

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful, beautiful ghillie bags!


----------



## SoLaLa99

Hello lovely TPF'ers

... I have put myself in a bit of a pickle that I'd like your advice on please 

As I have posted previously I was asking about my chances of getting a ghillies kelly and a lot of you recommended that I try the reseller route... (thank you agan for everyone's advice )

So I sort of did.  I normally wouldn't because I am concerned about authenticity but I have reasoned that the risk would be relatively much lower in regards to a ghillies kelly... (it's amazing how easy it is to lie to, sorry, I mean convince oneself :shame:)

anyway long story short, now I am presented with 3 options and all at significant mark-up 

As a result my questions are:
(1) What is a reasonable premium to pay a reseller?  I don't know how much the Ghillies Kelly cost in Europe/London but I think I saw it being posted in this thread that a 32cm was around 7k Euro.  I purchased a 32cm black box kelly in Japan at the H store earlier this year and that was around 9k AUD.... With this ghillies Kelly I am facing a mark-up to twice this price, ie, 20k AUD.  I don't want to pay it on principle because I know the original price is nowhere near there...  but wanted to hear your thoughts (I think I've just answered my own question already *sigh*).  Perhaps I can negotiate - kind of tacky but at 10k premium I can afford to be tacky... 10k can afford me another Kelly or Birkin (if I'm lucky) from Paris which I am going to later this year 

(2) I originally was desparate for the rhubis  but they also have the bicolours... I am a little partial to the gris perle/etoupe cw but think my heart still lies with the rhubis notwithstanding that it is "last season" (though H never goes out of season really)... also they only have the rhubis in a 35cm and I originally was looking for a 32cm - I do not know how much difference 3cm makes (I would prefer a 28cm but I read here that it is not made in the 28cm).  I tend to think larger kellies look like briefcases (no offence to anyone) and I wanted to use this ghillies as a casual bag.  This is why I'm considering the bicolour because that is a 32cm.  Please give me your thoughts on 
(a) bicolour gris perle/etoupe vs rhubis and 
(b) 35cm vs 32cm 

(3) Is the hardware for the ghillies kelly a choice between palladium or permabrass only?  I thought there was also gold as it has been referred to here but perhaps it is really permabrass?

I'd really appreciate your advice... cos I'm


----------



## dharma

Hi solala99!

Nice that you've found a reseller with the bag......here are my thoughts
1. Only you can say what you are comfortable with as far as mark up goes. There will be a premium but you can set the acceptable price in your mind and focus, you may be able to negotiate. If this one is over your budget, move on. I think more will turn up down the road. There are still SO Kelly's showing up now and then. You don't want to regret your purchase every time you look at the bag. You should enjoy it!

2. If you like the bicolor, keep looking, some are still showing up in stores and you may be able to get one in the boutique. If you are in the US, or Paris I think it's easier to get one from the boutique. As far as the size is concerned, I know exactly where you are coming from. I only wear 32's and dislike briefcase looking bags and was very concerned that I ordered the 35. Surprisingly, I really liked it and the extra bit of room it offered as a daily bag. If I was looking for an evening out bag it's definitely too big, so you should consider your lifestyle and when you plan to use it. I think the larger size makes it more casual and fun. I am 5'2" and about size 4(115 lbs). 

3. The first batch, fauve, rubis and vert Veronese tadalakt were only in permabrass. I am not sure what hardware is being offered in the bicolor swift bags.

Good luck with your decision! I'll keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SoLaLa99

dharma said:


> Hi solala99!
> 
> Nice that you've found a reseller with the bag......here are my thoughts
> 1. Only you can say what you are comfortable with as far as mark up goes. There will be a premium but you can set the acceptable price in your mind and focus, you may be able to negotiate. If this one is over your budget, move on. I think more will turn up down the road. There are still SO Kelly's showing up now and then. You don't want to regret your purchase every time you look at the bag. You should enjoy it!
> 
> 2. If you like the bicolor, keep looking, some are still showing up in stores and you may be able to get one in the boutique. If you are in the US, or Paris I think it's easier to get one from the boutique. As far as the size is concerned, I know exactly where you are coming from. I only wear 32's and dislike briefcase looking bags and was very concerned that I ordered the 35. Surprisingly, I really liked it and the extra bit of room it offered as a daily bag. If I was looking for an evening out bag it's definitely too big, so you should consider your lifestyle and when you plan to use it. I think the larger size makes it more casual and fun. I am 5'2" and about size 4(115 lbs).
> 
> 3. The first batch, fauve, rubis and vert Veronese tadalakt were only in permabrass. I am not sure what hardware is being offered in the bicolor swift bags.
> 
> Good luck with your decision! I'll keep fingers crossed for you!



Hi Dharma

Thank you very much for your advice!  I think what you say is very wise in that it is not worth feeling regret everytime I look at the bag.  I will go back with a price that I am more comfortable with paying and see how it goes.

Over the past few hours I have been thinking about the 35cm Rhubis vs 32cm bicolour gris perle/etoupe issue and realised that the extra 3cm doesn't make me love the Rhubis any less ... I think it is because I was given a choice between the two and I usually don't have a choice when it comes to Hermes... made me confused and lose focus on what it is I really want.

I won't be in Paris until later this year and actually may also drop by the US on my way but I imagine my chances will diminish with passing time... I have asked my local store in Australia and no luck.  Maybe if I drop a rather obvious hint to my SA that I'm willing to spend the reseller premium at the store for actual H goods in return for an offer to purchase a rhubis ghillies... hehehe (just kidding... well only half-kidding; if only it was that *easy* and also I'm currently overseas in Asia where getting even a carre is like squeezing blood from a stone)

O by the way the bicolours that I was offered were all with PHW.  

Thanks again for your time in considering my questions and also your well wishes


----------



## SoLaLa99

I've just realised I keep spelling rubis with a "h"... (ie, rhubis...)  I guess I'm trying to have H in everything... sorry


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Ruelamode.com have this Kelly Ghillies 35 Rubis

http://ruelamode.com/2012/06/12/ghillies/

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## SoLaLa99

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Ruelamode.com have this Kelly Ghillies 35 Rubis
> 
> http://ruelamode.com/2012/06/12/ghillies/
> 
> *posted from iPhone*



Thanks MrsRance! Have you had experience with Ruelamode before? 
I will need to research them on the resellers thread.


----------



## Jadeite

Ruelamode is a respectable reseller. But their B&K prices are not cheap.

Echo the advice above, how much premium you want to pay depends on your comfort level. By all means, negotiate. I tend to think the 35 is pretty big bag and 32 is a decent size. If you mean to only buy one, stick with the colour you love and that so motivated you, ie rubis. 

On the other hand, there will still be chances that if you dO not decide now, there will still opportunities to find gillies later at resellers.


----------



## SoLaLa99

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Ruelamode is a respectable reseller. But their B&K prices are not cheap.
> 
> Echo the advice above, how much premium you want to pay depends on your comfort level. By all means, negotiate. I tend to think the 35 is pretty big bag and 32 is a decent size. If you mean to only buy one, stick with the colour you love and that so motivated you, ie rubis.
> 
> On the other hand, there will still be chances that if you dO not decide now, there will still opportunities to find gillies later at resellers.



Thanks Jadeite! I am waiting to hear back on whether they are open to negotiate the price.
I just did a search on ruelamode and one of the posts mentioned they take a 7% commission for finding a B or K. I think that's quite a reasonable fee (though can't remember how recent that post was). I will email them and find out.


----------



## Keekeee

SoLaLa99 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jadeite! I am waiting to hear back on whether they are open to negotiate the price.
> I just did a search on ruelamode and one of the posts mentioned they take a 7% commission for finding a B or K. I think that's quite a reasonable fee (though can't remember how recent that post was). I will email them and find out.



Hi SoLaLa.. Ruelamode charged 7% on top of boutique price for items except for Hermes items.. 
Before 2012 all  my Bs were bought from Ruelamode.. They're a trusted reseller.. I bought Rubis B and Orange B from Ruelamode and the price definetly were not 7% above boutique price.. But for the peace of mind knowing that it is authentic i dun really mind..
HTH


----------



## SoLaLa99

Keekeee said:


> Hi SoLaLa.. Ruelamode charged 7% on top of boutique price for items except for Hermes items..
> Before 2012 all  my Bs were bought from Ruelamode.. They're a trusted reseller.. I bought Rubis B and Orange B from Ruelamode and the price definetly were not 7% above boutique price.. But for the peace of mind knowing that it is authentic i dun really mind..
> HTH


Hi KeeKeee, thanks so much on the intel!
I'll have to weigh up my options ....


----------



## Hed Kandi

SoLaLa99 said:


> Hello lovely TPF'ers
> 
> ... I have put myself in a bit of a pickle that I'd like your advice on please
> 
> As I have posted previously I was asking about my chances of getting a ghillies kelly and a lot of you recommended that I try the reseller route... (thank you agan for everyone's advice )
> 
> So I sort of did. I normally wouldn't because I am concerned about authenticity but I have reasoned that the risk would be relatively much lower in regards to a ghillies kelly... (it's amazing how easy it is to lie to, sorry, I mean convince oneself :shame:)
> 
> anyway long story short, now I am presented with 3 options and all at significant mark-up
> 
> As a result my questions are:
> (1) What is a reasonable premium to pay a reseller? I don't know how much the Ghillies Kelly cost in Europe/London but I think I saw it being posted in this thread that a 32cm was around 7k Euro. I purchased a 32cm black box kelly in Japan at the H store earlier this year and that was around 9k AUD.... With this ghillies Kelly I am facing a mark-up to twice this price, ie, 20k AUD.  I don't want to pay it on principle because I know the original price is nowhere near there...  but wanted to hear your thoughts (I think I've just answered my own question already *sigh*). Perhaps I can negotiate - kind of tacky but at 10k premium I can afford to be tacky... 10k can afford me another Kelly or Birkin (if I'm lucky) from Paris which I am going to later this year
> 
> (2) I originally was desparate for the rhubis  but they also have the bicolours... I am a little partial to the gris perle/etoupe cw but think my heart still lies with the rhubis notwithstanding that it is "last season" (though H never goes out of season really)... also they only have the rhubis in a 35cm and I originally was looking for a 32cm - I do not know how much difference 3cm makes (I would prefer a 28cm but I read here that it is not made in the 28cm). I tend to think larger kellies look like briefcases (no offence to anyone) and I wanted to use this ghillies as a casual bag. This is why I'm considering the bicolour because that is a 32cm. Please give me your thoughts on
> (a) bicolour gris perle/etoupe vs rhubis and
> (b) 35cm vs 32cm
> 
> (3) Is the hardware for the ghillies kelly a choice between palladium or permabrass only? I thought there was also gold as it has been referred to here but perhaps it is really permabrass?
> 
> I'd really appreciate your advice... cos I'm


 
Its really boils down on how much you want it.. 

1. Though I do agree 100% mark-up is a rather steep
2. I'm partial to the 32 in Rubis...  cause I just love mine. The bi-colour ones are in a different leather swift as opposed to tadelakt - not sure how much the leather matters to you, for me it has a different feel and touch 
3. In terms of hardware: the A/W 2011 solid colurs are in Permabrass the bi-color ones  2012 are palladium. 

The permabrass works very well, IMHO with Rubis definitley a plus with the overall Ghillies look.


----------



## ROENARDI

SoLaLa99 said:


> Hi KeeKeee, thanks so much on the intel!
> I'll have to weigh up my options ....


 
Where are you located? I think I saw it somewhere on the reseller site they're selling K35 rubis ghillies permabrass hw for $14,000 which is so much better than 20K 
I personally will never pay extra for something that I know I can get for so much cheaper but if that is exactly what you want then maybe it's worth it


----------



## thimp

Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.


----------



## dharma

thimp said:


> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



So lovely! The Kelly sister to Mrs.Rance's birkin! This color combo really is TDF! Congratulations and wear her in the best of health!


----------



## dp7328

thimp said:
			
		

> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



Love your ghillie! It's so nice and class! Major congrats!! Enjoy


----------



## kashmira

thimp said:


> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



Your Kelly is beyond gorgeous Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thimp

dharma said:


> So lovely! The Kelly sister to Mrs.Rance's birkin! This color combo really is TDF! Congratulations and wear her in the best of health!


Thank you, dharma!


dp7328 said:


> Love your ghillie! It's so nice and class! Major congrats!! Enjoy


Thank you, dp7328!


kashmira said:


> Your Kelly is beyond gorgeous Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, kashmira! The Ghillie adds a cool twist to the kelly, IMHO.


----------



## azoreh

thimp said:


> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



What a dreamy combo *thimp*! Thanks for sharing and huge congrats to you!


----------



## chaneljewel

Simply beautiful, thimp!  The color combination is amazing!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

thimp said:


> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



What a beauty! Congrats on such a -worthy Ghilly!


----------



## thimp

azoreh said:


> What a dreamy combo *thimp*! Thanks for sharing and huge congrats to you!





chaneljewel said:


> Simply beautiful, thimp!  The color combination is amazing!





GUCCIhoochie said:


> What a beauty! Congrats on such a -worthy Ghilly!



Thank you! I'm thrilled to bits with this Ghillie kelly! It's such a fun bag to use. For those who are thinking of getting a Ghillie bag, I highly recommend it. The detailing is sooo pretty! There seems to be a lot of workmanship that goes into making a Ghillie bag.


----------



## SoLaLa99

Thanks everyone for spending time to give me their comments 

I am still waiting to hear back...

But I think at this stage I will just ride my luck... "what will be will be"


----------



## SoLaLa99

sorry I still can't get the hang of the multi-quote function ...


----------



## birkinglover

I'm thinking of buying ghillies..Ghillies look better in Kelly/ birkin?Thanks


----------



## HelenaOfficial

thimp said:
			
		

> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



Congrats thimp  wish I could have both the Kelly and Birkin ghillies


----------



## empalagada

birkinglover said:


> I'm thinking of buying ghillies..Ghillies look better in Kelly/ birkin?Thanks


Hmmm hard choice, both looks great


----------



## azoreh

birkinglover said:


> I'm thinking of buying ghillies..Ghillies look better in Kelly/ birkin?Thanks



The Ghillies look is stunning in both...I guess it would come down to whether you are more of a birkin or Kelly gal!


----------



## Jadeite

lol, i think a lot of us will buy Ghillies ....but the difficulty is in actually locating one.


----------



## birkinglover

Thanks ALL...
I know it's will be soo hard to get it from boutique..I am planning to buy from resellers.So noe I am thinking of either a birkin or Kelly...I agree to all of you both look very beautiful.But my budget is for one ghillies..I wish my money plant grow faster...


----------



## boo1689

thimp said:


> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



*thimp:buttercup:* sorry i missed this!! belated CONGRATS!!! what a beautiful beautiful kelly~~ I'm sooooo happy for ya~~~  such an elegant beauty!!!!!


----------



## thimp

MrsRance said:


> Congrats thimp  wish I could have both the Kelly and Birkin ghillies


Thank you, MrsRance! I hope you are enjoying your gorgeous B Ghillie. It is very special, indeed. 


boo1689 said:


> *thimp:buttercup:* sorry i missed this!! belated CONGRATS!!! what a beautiful beautiful kelly~~ I'm sooooo happy for ya~~~  such an elegant beauty!!!!!


Sweet boo! Thank you for  your sweet words. I still remember your gorgeous, gorgeous Kelly Ghillie. I am happy to have the cousin.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

thimp said:
			
		

> Thank you, MrsRance! I hope you are enjoying your gorgeous B Ghillie. It is very special, indeed.



Thank you *thimp*


----------



## HelenaOfficial

I heard from my SA, this winter ghillies gonna be 1 color but 2 leathers: grain d'h with swift in black. also for the next season only 1 color, in sanguine and in blue something I forgot.


----------



## lfg-w

My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;


----------



## purseinsanity

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;


----------



## purseinsanity

thimp said:


> Just had to share. My Bicolor Etoupe Ghillie Kelly in 32cm.



TDF!


----------



## dp7328

lfg-w said:
			
		

> My new rubis Kelly ghillies dde04



Gorgeous! Major congrats!! Enjoy


----------



## Jadeite

beautiful!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

lfg-w said:
			
		

> My new rubis Kelly ghillies dde04



major congrats  so beautiful


----------



## thimp

lfg-w said:
			
		

> My new rubis Kelly ghillies dde04



Beautiful!!


----------



## thimp

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> TDF!



Thank you, purse!


----------



## chaneljewel

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;





OMG!   Gorgeous!


----------



## Lovehermes89

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#55357;&#56836;


 
What a beauty!!!  Congrats!


----------



## tabasc0

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;



Among all the Ghillies I've seen, this is the most GORGEOUS of them all!!!


----------



## lfg-w

thanks everyone! 

haven't taken her out yet but will try to post some mod pics when i do!


----------



## dharma

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;



Love


----------



## azoreh

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;



Now that's a beauty! Congrats


----------



## HelenaOfficial

this is the ghillies for next year, sanguine swift and toile


----------



## Boogee119

MrsRance said:
			
		

> this is the ghillies for next year, sanguine swift and toile



Thanks MrsRance for sharing. May I ask if there are any other colour combos?  TIA.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Boogee119 said:
			
		

> Thanks MrsRance for sharing. May I ask if there are any other colour combos?  TIA.



there is another color, blue combos


----------



## boo1689

MrsRance said:


> this is the ghillies for next year, sanguine swift and toile



 me like like like~~ what shade of blue is the blue combo dear MrsRance ?


----------



## Leah

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;



Stunning!!


----------



## dharma

MrsRance said:


> this is the ghillies for next year, sanguine swift and toile



Thank you for posting this, MrsRance! The ghillie looks great in this combo, like it was made for toile.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

boo1689 said:
			
		

> me like like like~~ what shade of blue is the blue combo dear MrsRance ?


me too like it  it's Blue de galice, new color for next year. 




			
				dharma said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting this, MrsRance! The ghillie looks great in this combo, like it was made for toile.


most welcome dharma. it's really tempting to buy this one for next year


----------



## IFFAH

I prefer Bleu de Galice. Thank you, MrsRance.



MrsRance said:


> this is the ghillies for next year, sanguine swift and toile


----------



## fashionistaO

Blue de galice sounds divine


----------



## ueynah

Nice to know they are keeping Ghilles going... Will they have a different combo for size 40 like they do this year?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fashionistaO

ueynah said:


> Nice to know they are keeping Ghilles going... Will they have a different combo for size 40 like they do this year?
> Thanks for sharing!




re: 40, I think so, someone is on the list


----------



## bjorn

lfg-w said:


> My new rubis Kelly ghillies &#128516;



Omg absolutely gorgeous  congrats.


----------



## chaneljewel

MrsRance said:


> this is the ghillies for next year, sanguine swift and toile


That is just gorgeous!


----------



## lovenana

stunning


----------



## azoreh

tinkerbell69 said:


> Has anybody seen yet Vert Veronese in a Birkin Ghillie?? Are they already arrived in Stores?? Thanks!!



Someone recently posted her gorgeous one on the Action thread. Check it out!

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/your-hermes-in-action-754589-153.html#post22565275


----------



## Lutz

Came across this version posted by a reseller on Weibo who described this Ghillies to be in black leather, jeans, yellow stitching, and brushed phw.


----------



## dp7328

Lutz said:
			
		

> Came across this version posted by a reseller on Weibo who described this Ghillies to be in black leather, jeans, yellow stitching, and brushed phw.



Wow... Thanks for the pics, Lutz  Is this the Bleu de Galice Ghillies that Mrs Rance mentioned in the earlier post?


----------



## varvara

I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.


----------



## plumtree

Varvara, this is gorgeous.   A real classic and just so beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## dharma

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



Beautiful! I really don't think photos do the tadalakr versions justice. Congrats on your bag


----------



## Boogee119

Lutz said:
			
		

> Came across this version posted by a reseller on Weibo who described this Ghillies to be in black leather, jeans, yellow stitching, and brushed phw.



Thanks for the photos Lutz!!!  Have been waiting to see this!!!!


----------



## dharma

Lutz said:


> Came across this version posted by a reseller on Weibo who described this Ghillies to be in black leather, jeans, yellow stitching, and brushed phw.



Thank you posting! Not sure about this one, but I am not a contrast stitch kind of gal. It looks so busy.........


----------



## Lutz

Boogee119 said:


> Thanks for the photos Lutz!!! Have been waiting to see this!!!!


 
Welcome back...are you back in town?


----------



## Boogee119

varvara said:
			
		

> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



Very very nice bag!  varvara!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Boogee119

Lutz said:
			
		

> Welcome back...are you back in town?



Hihi Lutz,

Will be back in a couple of days!!  Still try to go on TPF here and there. 

May I ask if you know the denim ghillies in the photo a 30 or 35?  TIA.


----------



## Hed Kandi

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.


 
NICE!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lutz

Boogee119 said:


> Hihi Lutz,





Boogee119 said:


> Will be back in a couple of days!! Still try to go on TPF here and there.
> 
> May I ask if you know the denim ghillies in the photo a 30 or 35? TIA.




Have lots of fun over there.

Sorry I forgot to include the size...it's 35.


----------



## azoreh

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



Wowwwwww! This is one serious looker varvara....Congrats!


----------



## Boogee119

Lutz said:
			
		

> Have lots of fun over there.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to include the size...it's 35.



Thanks.


----------



## Leah

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



Wow, lovely and very special indeed!!


----------



## LadyCupid

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



Hi Varvara,
This is such a beautiful piece! I have been longing for one but never seem to find one. Congratulations.


----------



## bagidiotic

varvara said:
			
		

> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



It's so beautiful n stunning
Very nice color
Wow n congrats


----------



## varvara

Thank you all


----------



## prettychic

I love the bags!


----------



## sparklelisab

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.


 
Varvara!!!  You must be beside yourself!  This is gloriously beautiful!  Rubis is one of my all time favorte H colors and sadly, I don't think I will be owning anything but a Ulysse in it.  

Congratulations. I would die to own a Ghille and your is beyond words stunning!  You and Dharma and Loves need to have a Ghillie party!!!

Do you mind sharing where you live? My SA says there are none around and especially not in CA.


----------



## varvara

*Sparklelisab*....Thank you :hugs I live in central europe... And I was told by a few TPFers from different parts of world they have been offered the same... maybe if you make biiiig saaaad eyes at your SA it would help? GL!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.


I.DIE.
That is one delicous bag.
Congrats. That is a collector bag for sure. But too pretty to leave at home. You are a lucky lady!


----------



## fashionistaO

I know the feeling ... *congrats^^*



varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.


----------



## wang.ruby

Is any one hear about the next s Ghillies,I hear will goes to tricolor ostrich! Any one have information?


----------



## IFFAH

wang.ruby said:


> Is any one hear about the next s Ghillies,I hear will goes to tricolor ostrich! Any one have information?



You mean the Grand Marriage? This version is not fully ostrich.


----------



## ueynah

Lutz said:
			
		

> Came across this version posted by a reseller on Weibo who described this Ghillies to be in black leather, jeans, yellow stitching, and brushed phw.



I Believe this is one of the two color ways made only for size 40... It is more pop than the Shadow counterpart probably due to the contrast stitching!  Lovely!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fashionistaO

Dear, do you have any peektures^
I think there was one floating around, can't remember where I saw this tho



IFFAH said:


> You mean the Grand Marriage? This version is not fully ostrich.


----------



## Boogee119

ueynah said:
			
		

> I Believe this is one of the two color ways made only for size 40... It is more pop than the Shadow counterpart probably due to the contrast stitching!  Lovely!  Thanks for sharing!



Hi ueynah, I believe the denim ghillies come in sizes other than 40. I believe they come in 30 and 35 as well. I guess depends on what size your store ordered?


----------



## ueynah

Boogee119 said:
			
		

> Hi ueynah, I believe the denim ghillies come in sizes other than 40. I believe they come in 30 and 35 as well. I guess depends on what size your store ordered?



Thanks for letting me know.  I know this and only anther version is available in size 40... Didn't realize that size 30/35 also have this!  Unfair!  Lol!


----------



## thimp

varvara said:
			
		

> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



This is just stunning!


----------



## dharma

Thank you so much MrsRance for posting these pictures in the Spring 2013 podium thread! I am reposting here for the gillies lovers:


----------



## dharma

I may be in the minority here...my taste runs towards the subtle and neutral. While I loved the first solid color ghillies and the combo swift version, I'm just not sure about these new combos. The toile and red seems pretty but the denim and exotics are really pushing the idea too far for me. Call me boring:shame:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The croc Ghillie might have worked better with the different color (or maybe a different skin such as lizard) on the trim only, rather than on the entire top and bottom and the handles.


----------



## Leah

The Ghillie with the croc AND ostrich AND lizard feels like too much of a good thing, I just don't see how that would work. 
Would love to see it in person though, just out of curiousity.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Leah said:
			
		

> The Ghillie with the croc AND ostrich AND lizard feels like too much of a good thing, I just don't see how that would work.
> Would love to see it in person though, just out of curiousity.



I heard from my SA it's prettier in real life


----------



## Leah

MrsRance said:


> I heard from my SA it's prettier in real life



I was hoping, for the sake of my wallet, it wouldn't be


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Leah said:
			
		

> I was hoping, for the sake of my wallet, it wouldn't be



ha ha ha me too


----------



## birkel

have to say though if croc was delicate for me the fact that the handles on this is a light shade of lezard just scares me !!! and also i find it odd looking.


----------



## azoreh

Hmmm not quite sure about these croc and Toile Ghillies...


----------



## IFFAH

I think the pics are deceiving. The croc/ostrich/lizard ghillies are prettier irl from what I was told.

Poussiere Croc body -Tabac Camel ostrich for top flap & Sesame lizard for handles and strips. 

Credits: ggseramom


----------



## miacillan

Hi *IFFAH*, thanks for reposting the pictures.  I love ghillies! 

But correct me if I am wrong.  The *original source of this picture is from MrsRance*, and I think that *ggseramom just copied the picture* from MrsRance's posting and posted it in her Instagram (due to the required squarish shape of instagram pictures, the sides got cut off from MrsRance's original pictures posted here), and ggseramom didn't give the correct credit to the source which is from tPF MrsRance.  So I hope it is better to give credit of this picture to MrsRance, NOT ggseramom, unless they are the same person but I doubt it.  

Sorry for being so anal about Copyrights even though it is not my picture.  But I hope to be fair to MrsRance who was the first one to share these pictures of SS2013....

Thanks!



IFFAH said:


> I think the pics are deceiving. The croc/ostrich/lizard ghillies are prettier irl from what I was told.
> 
> Poussiere Croc body -Tabac Camel ostrich for top flap & Sesame lizard for handles and strips.
> 
> Credits: ggseramom


----------



## IFFAH

miacillan said:


> Hi *IFFAH*, thanks for reposting the pictures.  I love ghillies!
> 
> But correct me if I am wrong.  The *original source of this picture is from MrsRance*, and I think that *ggseramom just copied the picture* from MrsRance's posting and posted it in her Instagram (due to the required squarish shape of instagram pictures, the sides got cut off from MrsRance's original pictures posted here), and ggseramom didn't give the correct credit to the source which is from tPF MrsRance.  So I hope it is better to give credit of this picture to MrsRance, NOT ggseramom, unless they are the same person but I doubt it.
> 
> Sorry for being so anal about Copyrights even though it is not my picture.  But I hope to be fair to MrsRance who was the first one to share these pictures of SS2013....
> 
> Thanks!




Hi miacillan, thanks for the heads-up. I didn't know anything about this. In any case,  Mrs Rance! Mrs Rance is a lovely person. I saw the pictures at the Hermes boutique.


----------



## miacillan

Thanks *IFFAH*!  I guess you weren't aware of this too...no worries!!  Yup *MrsRance* is so nice to post these pictures here because I understand that not everyone is allowed to snap pictures of the boutique lookbook....  So, I really appreciate everything that is being shared here.  

Hope Ghillies will become a permanent line for Hermes with more colour choices in the future. 



IFFAH said:


> Hi miacillan, thanks for the heads-up. I didn't know anything about this. In any case,  Mrs Rance! Mrs Rance is a lovely person. I saw the pictures at the Hermes boutique.


----------



## Jadeite

miacillan you have a magnificent memory. I'm sure MrsRance will appreciate this.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

miacillan said:


> Hi *IFFAH*, thanks for reposting the pictures.  I love ghillies!
> 
> But correct me if I am wrong.  The *original source of this picture is from MrsRance*, and I think that *ggseramom just copied the picture* from MrsRance's posting and posted it in her Instagram (due to the required squarish shape of instagram pictures, the sides got cut off from MrsRance's original pictures posted here), and ggseramom didn't give the correct credit to the source which is from tPF MrsRance.  So I hope it is better to give credit of this picture to MrsRance, NOT ggseramom, unless they are the same person but I doubt it.
> 
> Sorry for being so anal about Copyrights even though it is not my picture.  But I hope to be fair to MrsRance who was the first one to share these pictures of SS2013....
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you so much dear *miacillan*, i really appreciated  i just assuming that people who take other people photos will put the credit source like i usually do when i post in my blog. ohh well...next time i will put watermark. once again, thank you darling 



IFFAH said:


> Hi miacillan, thanks for the heads-up. I didn't know anything about this. In any case,  Mrs Rance! Mrs Rance is a lovely person. I saw the pictures at the Hermes boutique.


my pleasure *Iffah* and thank you  



Jadeite said:


> miacillan you have a magnificent memory. I'm sure MrsRance will appreciate this.


yes i really appreciate this* Jadeite* and also next I should put the watermark. thank you dear


----------



## miacillan

*Jadeite*, we all have good memories when it comes to Hermes...LOL!  I have been victim several times where people steal my photos on my blog or tPF posts and made them their own, even up the point of removing my watermark!!  Simply nasty!!!  So, that is why I am extra anal about these Copyrights and don't want to see them happen to other fellow tPFers. 



Jadeite said:


> miacillan you have a magnificent memory. I'm sure MrsRance will appreciate this.



*MrsRance*, you're most welcome!  Not all people are like us who will credit back the photo to the original poster.  I have been victim several times already and I just can't stand it.  Anyway, yes, it is better to put watermarks.  And I want to thank you again for posting the SS2013 pictures!  Nothing really screams "MUST-BUY" to me this time though, except perhaps the Ghillies and the Kelly/Birkin Guillochés.  Wallet safe. 



MrsRance said:


> Thank you so much dear *miacillan*, i really appreciated  i just assuming that people who take other people photos will put the credit source like i usually do when i post in my blog. ohh well...next time i will put watermark. once again, thank you darling
> 
> my pleasure *Iffah* and thank you
> yes i really appreciate this* Jadeite* and also next I should put the watermark. thank you dear


----------



## HelenaOfficial

miacillan said:


> *MrsRance*, you're most welcome!  Not all people are like us who will credit back the photo to the original poster.  I have been victim several times already and I just can't stand it.  Anyway, yes, it is better to put watermarks.  And I want to thank you again for posting the SS2013 pictures!  Nothing really screams "MUST-BUY" to me this time though, except perhaps the Ghillies and the Kelly/Birkin Guillochés.  Wallet safe.



i already told ggseramom in her instagram to delete all of my photos that she took without my permission. Hopefully she will do that, or at least put my name. oh well...
Thank you so much *Miacillan* 
I only want the besace  so now saving for next year.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

*miacillan, Jadeite, Iffah*, just wanna let you guys know that ggseramom already deleted my photos for her instagram. She's really cooperative and kind. thank you all


----------



## Jadeite

Good and glad for you.


----------



## blueberryjam

Good detective job *miacillian*! Glad that credits went to the right person!
Thank you *mrsRance* for sharing the photos!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Good and glad for you.


thank you dear 




			
				blueberryjam said:
			
		

> Good detective job miacillian! Glad that credits went to the right person!
> Thank you mrsRance for sharing the photos!


you're welcome blueberryjam


----------



## lfg-w

Out with ms. Rubis today at the local H store 

Hi low dressing! (f21 top, yoga jeans, Chanel ballerinas)


----------



## goodies333




----------



## goodies333

lfg-w said:


> Out with ms. Rubis today at the local H store
> 
> Hi low dressing! (f21 top, yoga jeans, Chanel ballerinas)


Ifg-w
may I ask what app you use to make this collage?
awesome
your skulls bracelets are too cool 

thx


----------



## lfg-w

its called INSTACOLLAGE 

thanks too 




goodies333 said:


> Ifg-w
> may I ask what app you use to make this collage?
> awesome
> your skulls bracelets are too cool
> 
> thx


----------



## goodies333

lfg-w said:


> its called INSTACOLLAGE
> 
> thanks too


thanks for sharing..

I had write up a new thread re apps...

wish I could quote you correctly!


----------



## dharma

lfg-w said:


> Out with ms. Rubis today at the local H store
> 
> Hi low dressing! (f21 top, yoga jeans, Chanel ballerinas)



You look fantastic!


----------



## lfg-w

dharma said:


> You look fantastic!



thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

I do love the look of the Ghillie!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lfg-w said:


> Out with ms. Rubis today at the local H store
> 
> Hi low dressing! (f21 top, yoga jeans, Chanel ballerinas)




Gorgeous, I love Ms. Rubis!
Major congrats!


----------



## azoreh

U look gorgeous with this Kelly, lfg-w!


----------



## lfg-w

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, I love Ms. Rubis!
> Major congrats!



thank you!


----------



## lfg-w

azoreh said:


> U look gorgeous with this Kelly, lfg-w!



thank you dear Azoreh!


----------



## blueberrymm

I got a question, is the Ghillie come with 2 different combination bi-colors? one is etoupe with argile and another one is gris with white???coz I got etouple with argile myself but i saw some light color combination like gris with white. tks a lot!~


----------



## dp7328

blueberrymm said:
			
		

> I got a question, is the Ghillie come with 2 different combination bi-colors? one is etoupe with argile and another one is gris with white???coz I got etouple with argile myself but i saw some light color combination like gris with white. tks a lot!~



Yes, blueberrymm. It's Gris perle and white swift ghillies




Got this pic from another thread.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

blueberrymm said:


> I got a question, is the Ghillie come with 2 different combination bi-colors? one is etoupe with argile and another one is gris with white???coz I got etouple with argile myself but i saw some light color combination like gris with white. tks a lot!~



Yes, it does come in 2 color combinations. We are twins with the argile/etoupe.
I adore it ~ so feminine.


----------



## Lucynancy

Saw the brown 1 IRL. Decided to take the classic B as I'm not so keen on box leather on the ghillies


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Looking at these pictures has given me a major case of special order fever.....


----------



## Hed Kandi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Looking at these pictures has given me a major case of special order fever.....



they are one of a kind!


----------



## blueberrymm

dp7328 said:


> Yes, blueberrymm. It's Gris perle and white swift ghillies
> 
> View attachment 1841508
> 
> 
> Got this pic from another thread.


 

tks dear~^^


----------



## Jadeite

dp7328 said:


> Yes, blueberrymm. It's Gris perle and white swift ghillies
> 
> View attachment 1841508
> 
> 
> Got this pic from another thread.



BEAUTIFUL. this is so classic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> BEAUTIFUL. this is so classic.




So enabling, I must stop at one Ghillie!


----------



## G Arata

lovely detailing.


----------



## Sothepei

Besides argile/etoupe and white/gris perle 2-tone combinations, are there other 2-tone ones for the ghillies?  Thanks!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Sothepei said:
			
		

> Besides argile/etoupe and white/gris perle 2-tone combinations, are there other 2-tone ones for the ghillies?  Thanks!



So far as I know only these two combination


----------



## Tubereuse

dharma said:


> Gloves
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711566



OMG


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So enabling, I must stop at one Ghillie!



Why?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Why?



Great question, hehe.
Why stop at one when I love them so much?


----------



## Kiso

lovely detailing.


----------



## licencetocook

Denim Ghillie Birkin from Luce International Japan:


----------



## Jadeite

That's really unique!


----------



## Boogee119

Licence, may I ask if that's a 30 or 35?  Thanks.


----------



## licencetocook

^ It's a 35.


----------



## Boogee119

Thanks. Lovely!!


----------



## sabgianna

Oooo that denim birkin is to die for! I looove it! Is luce international a reseller if i may ask? Can i please know how much it is?


----------



## Heavenplay

Interesting combos from a Japanese reseller


----------



## bags to die for

Those ghillies are in the window of FSH. A reseller is selling them? I'm confused.


----------



## Jadeite

gosh, that combi is just too lovely.


----------



## birkinglover




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Heavenplay said:


> Interesting combos from a Japanese reseller



Gorgeous new colors!


----------



## bagidiotic

Wow great combo 
N they r beautiful


----------



## IFFAH

Heavenplay said:


> Interesting combos from a Japanese reseller



I want the left one.


----------



## cr1stalangel

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



Hi there Varvara, 
I love the Rubis Ghillies but I was really taken with your knife rack at the background. lol   Would you mind sharing where you got it from please ?


----------



## Tubereuse

dharma said:


> Gloves
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711566



Back again - *Dharma* - I would die for your gloves, pant, pant, pant!!!!!!!!!!! Pink &  red is a fave combo of all time for anything!


----------



## dharma

Tubereuse said:


> Back again - *Dharma* - I would die for your gloves, pant, pant, pant!!!!!!!!!!! Pink &  red is a fave combo of all time for anything!



You are so funny! Unfortunately they are pretty old, maybe 2004? I love them and they add just the right touch to certain outfits. It's a surprising and fabulous color combo, even for a neutral lover like me.


----------



## Hed Kandi

what happened to the permabrass hardware?? - it one of its many appeals imho!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Love tht pink and grey combo. I really love this design, it looks so classy and timeless. I usually don't like variations or the Kelly or Birkin but this one is just TDF.


----------



## Tubereuse

dharma said:


> You are so funny! Unfortunately they are pretty old, maybe 2004? I love them and they add just the right touch to certain outfits. It's a surprising and fabulous color combo, even for a neutral lover like me.



Very sexy, reminds me of valentines. Hope that i can find a pair like these!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

IFFAH said:


> I want the left one.



Me too, so femmy and gorgeous!


----------



## dp7328

Hi, have any one got the white/gris perle ghillies Kelly? Please share some nice pic if you do... Pls pretty pls


----------



## tooshies

dp7328 said:


> Hi, have any one got the white/gris perle ghillies Kelly? Please share some nice pic if you do... Pls pretty pls



I just got it last week, but too lazy to take pics
It's absolutely stunning, though!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tooshies said:


> I just got it last week, but too lazy to take pics
> It's absolutely stunning, though!




Lucky you and major congrats! 
I totally understand about being too lazy to take pics, but please take them if you have time.
Would love to see it!


----------



## dp7328

tooshies said:
			
		

> I just got it last week, but too lazy to take pics
> It's absolutely stunning, though!



Oh plsssss....  you are so lucky to own one! I am dying to see one. I have seen white / Gris perle ghillies  birkin in other thread (of course its amazing) but haven't see one in Kelly yet...  I bet it must be gorgeous!!! I would be grateful if u can take a photo for me to admire


----------



## tooshies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lucky you and major congrats!
> I totally understand about being too lazy to take pics, but please take them if you have time.
> Would love to see it!



Thank you! I definitely am lucky! I was originally thinking about the Argile/Etoupe combo since those were the ones I saw on tPF, but I fell madly in love when my SA showed this to me...

Will try to snap pics soon!



dp7328 said:


> Oh plsssss....  you are so lucky to own one! I am dying to see one. I have seen white / Gris perle ghillies  birkin in other thread (of course its amazing) but haven't see one in Kelly yet...  I bet it must be gorgeous!!! I would be grateful if u can take a photo for me to admire



I know, I'm so lucky to have a fantastic SA. He knows my taste, and he just knew I would love this piece.  Mine is the first bi-color Ghillie my store got, so I haven't seen the other color combo nor this in Birkin yet, but from the pics I've seen, it's gorgeous in both styles. 

I'll try to take pics this weekend


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tooshies said:


> Thank you! I definitely am lucky! I was originally thinking about the Argile/Etoupe combo since those were the ones I saw on tPF, but I fell madly in love when my SA showed this to me...
> 
> Will try to snap pics soon!
> 
> I know, I'm so lucky to have a fantastic SA. He knows my taste, and he just knew I would love this piece.  Mine is the first bi-color Ghillie my store got, so I haven't seen the other color combo nor this in Birkin yet, but from the pics I've seen, it's gorgeous in both styles.
> 
> I'll try to take pics this weekend



*tooshies*, I have the argile/etoupe Ghillie and it is fab, but there is always room for one more Ghillie in my closet! 
Have heard that yours is beautiful IRL. 
Pics are the next best thing. 
Can totally relate to you not having time ~ me, I am just lazy!


----------



## sweety86

beauitful


----------



## dp7328

tooshies said:
			
		

> Thank you! I definitely am lucky! I was originally thinking about the Argile/Etoupe combo since those were the ones I saw on tPF, but I fell madly in love when my SA showed this to me...
> 
> Will try to snap pics soon!
> 
> I know, I'm so lucky to have a fantastic SA. He knows my taste, and he just knew I would love this piece.  Mine is the first bi-color Ghillie my store got, so I haven't seen the other color combo nor this in Birkin yet, but from the pics I've seen, it's gorgeous in both styles.
> 
> I'll try to take pics this weekend



Great, tooshies... Can't wait to see your stunning Ghillies K  TIA.


----------



## TankerToad

There are some new Ghillies combos in the windows of FSH in Paris. Love the idea of different colors and combos of this bag. Please everyone who has this special bag do post pictures.


----------



## bags to die for

TankerToad said:


> There are some new Ghillies combos in the windows of FSH in Paris. Love the idea of different colors and combos of this bag. Please everyone who has this special bag do post pictures.



I posted them here TT!

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-windows-around-the-world-master-thread-52389-43.html


----------



## ainct

Veau Swift Ghillies Kelly


----------



## dp7328

ainct said:
			
		

> Veau Swift Ghillies Kelly



Stunning!! Major Congrat!!!   

But Sorry, ainct... May I ask is this the White/Gris Perle or Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K? Can't see the colour very clearly


----------



## lfg

ainct said:


> Veau Swift Ghillies Kelly


what a gorgeous bag! i love it!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ainct said:


> Veau Swift Ghillies Kelly




We are Ghillie twins, I love it and major congrats!
It's the argile/etoupe K.


----------



## dp7328

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> We are Ghillie twins, I love it and major congrats!
> It's the argile/etoupe K.



I see. Thanks VigeeLeBrun and big congrats to u too


----------



## ainct

Thanks a lot for the replies  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it is actually the white/gris perle (ill try and get another shot of it). Grats on your beautiful version, Vigee, it's probably TDF 

Edit: Heres the new pic, hope the color shows better with the flash lol


----------



## dp7328

ainct said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the replies  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it is actually the white/gris perle (ill try and get another shot of it). Grats on your beautiful version, Vigee, it's probably TDF
> 
> Edit: Heres the new pic, hope the color shows better with the flash lol



It's such a Beautiful K !!!!! Finally i got to see this W/GP Ghillies K.  Its TDF. Congrats again, ainct


----------



## Keekeee

ainct said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the replies  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it is actually the white/gris perle (ill try and get another shot of it). Grats on your beautiful version, Vigee, it's probably TDF
> 
> Edit: Heres the new pic, hope the color shows better with the flash lol



 beautiful!!


----------



## azoreh

ainct said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it is actually the white/gris perle (ill try and get another shot of it). Grats on your beautiful version, Vigee, it's probably TDF
> 
> Edit: Heres the new pic, hope the color shows better with the flash lol



Congrats! Such a beauty....I just got mine in the birkin version anD will post pics soon. Don't you just love it? So buttery smooth and so pristine?


----------



## dharma

ainct said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it is actually the white/gris perle (ill try and get another shot of it). Grats on your beautiful version, Vigee, it's probably TDF
> 
> Edit: Heres the new pic, hope the color shows better with the flash lol



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ainct said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it is actually the white/gris perle (ill try and get another shot of it). Grats on your beautiful version, Vigee, it's probably TDF
> 
> Edit: Heres the new pic, hope the color shows better with the flash lol




Love it, *ainct*! So different than my argile/etoupe Ghillie. 
What a statement piece of H craftsmanship.


----------



## tooshies

Sorry about the delay, but here's my white/Gris pale ghillie!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

ainct said:
			
		

> Veau Swift Ghillies Kelly






			
				tooshies said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, but here's my white/Gris pale ghillie!



WOW major congrats to both of you  make me think want these Kelly also. are they 32 or 35? and one more thing, is it white as a chalk or off white?


----------



## tooshies

MrsRance said:
			
		

> WOW major congrats to both of you  make me think want these Kelly also. are they 32 or 35? and one more thing, is it white as a chalk or off white?



Thanks! Lol I now want the argile/etoupe B you have! But I don't know if that would be too redundant. Mine is a 32, and the white is a soft chalk white. It being swift, the white is not as bright/bleached like in Togo or Clememce. But it's whiter than off white. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

tooshies said:
			
		

> Thanks! Lol I now want the argile/etoupe B you have! But I don't know if that would be too redundant. Mine is a 32, and the white is a soft chalk white. It being swift, the white is not as bright/bleached like in Togo or Clememce. But it's whiter than off white.
> 
> Hope this helps!



thank you so much for the description. Yeah i agree also with you...too redundant


----------



## Boogee119

MrsRance said:


> there is another color, blue combos


 
MrsRance, sorry for bringing this up and asking you again.  For the bleu de galice combo, is it also with toile?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tooshies said:


> Sorry about the delay, but here's my white/Gris pale ghillie!




Gorgeous, *tooshies*! Major congrats and enjoy!
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## LuxChic

When can we expect to see the black Ghillie's arriving in the stores??


----------



## Keekeee

LuxChic said:
			
		

> When can we expect to see the black Ghillie's arriving in the stores??



If im not mistaken its for autumn winter 2012 and made of grain d'H (similar to epsom lether) correct me if im wrong..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LuxChic said:


> When can we expect to see the black Ghillie's arriving in the stores??



A black Ghillies? TDF.


----------



## birkinglover

really???a black ghillies


----------



## dharma

It was posted somewhere on here before, but I'll re post......



Since it was autumn 12, it will probably arrive within the next few months. I hope a lucky tpf'er will post one here!


----------



## AnHermesHabit

I have one ordered, my Sa says it'll be anytime now! But between that and a blue hydra sellier, which would you pick?


----------



## Jadeite

nice.....now if they made the HW black it'll be a SO BLACK Ghillies...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

AnHermesHabit said:
			
		

> I have one ordered, my Sa says it'll be anytime now! But between that and a blue hydra sellier, which would you pick?



ghillies black


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnHermesHabit said:


> I have one ordered, my Sa says it'll be anytime now! But between that and a blue hydra sellier, which would you pick?




*AnHermesHabit*, I would go with the Ghillies Black! It is sure to be gorgeous.


----------



## birkinglover

Omg....what a beautiful piece


----------



## birkinglover

But is it canvas?or leather?


----------



## azoreh

Gee it's stunning!


----------



## AnHermesHabit

birkinglover said:


> But is it canvas?or leather?



I've seen and felt the swatches.  It's an embossed leather, kind of like epsom, but in lines instead of dots.


----------



## birkinglover

Thanks AnHermesHabit


----------



## Keekeee

AnHermesHabit said:
			
		

> I've seen and felt the swatches.  It's an embossed leather, kind of like epsom, but in lines instead of dots.



I believe the leather is grain d'H, very similar to epsom only different embossed pattern.. My local H store received one..


----------



## Joy333

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939065



Is this yours? Congrats!! What a cool looking birkin! It's brown stitching on the leather??


----------



## Joy333

AnHermesHabit said:


> I have one ordered, my Sa says it'll be anytime now! But between that and a blue hydra sellier, which would you pick?



Both sound tdf! Can you have both???? If not will go for the black ghillie


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> View attachment 1939065



Beautiful! Thanks, *Mike* for posting the pic!


----------



## AnHermesHabit

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939065



Gorgeous!  One of the most wonderful fabric-leather combinations ever!


----------



## Jadeite

The denim version is certainly eye catching.


----------



## tinkerbell69

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939065



Congratulations!! It's beautiful


----------



## bagidiotic

Mike.my said:
			
		

> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...



It's beautiful n unique
Congrats 
Love denim


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> It was posted somewhere on here before, but I'll re post......
> View attachment 1937160
> 
> 
> Since it was autumn 12, it will probably arrive within the next few months. I hope a lucky tpf'er will post one here!


WOW
Is that black ghillies elegant or what? YUM!


----------



## gymangel812

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939065


ooh i've never seen that version before! it's unique and pretty! i usually don't like denim bags but that one is lovely. congrats!


----------



## wenyihsu

I've been waiting for the denim version to arrive in my store. Was told today that it probably won't be for another 2-3 months. They just received the last orders for the summer ghillies just 2 weeks ago!


----------



## TankerToad

wenyihsu said:


> I've been waiting for the denim version to arrive in my store. Was told today that it probably won't be for another 2-3 months. They just received the last orders for the summer ghillies just 2 weeks ago!


OMG I love your AVI! What color is that Lakis?? Wow. That is an amazing bag.


----------



## wenyihsu

Thanks! It's ultraviolet in swift. 



TankerToad said:


> OMG I love your AVI! What color is that Lakis?? Wow. That is an amazing bag.


----------



## Tinklemd

I am so excited!  I'm in Paris and just got a Kelly Ghillies in taupe/etoupe!  Learning so much about these bags from all you ladies, thanks!


----------



## **Chanel**

Tinklemd said:


> I am so excited!  I'm in Paris and just got a Kelly Ghillies in taupe/etoupe!  Learning so much about these bags from all you ladies, thanks!



Congratulations on a gorgeous bag ! Please share some pictures when you have time, and enjoy your stay in Paris !


----------



## TankerToad

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939065


This is really cool! Great bag!


----------



## Tinklemd

Tinklemd said:


> I am so excited!  I'm in Paris and just got a Kelly Ghillies in taupe/etoupe!  Learning so much about these bags from all you ladies, thanks!


Oops!  I meant it's the argile/etoupe!  Will post pics when I get a chance!  Thanks!


----------



## Tinklemd

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations on a gorgeous bag ! Please share some pictures when you have time, and enjoy your stay in Paris !


Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tinklemd said:


> Oops!  I meant it's the argile/etoupe!  Will post pics when I get a chance!  Thanks!



We are twins, you will love this K. It's gorgeous,*Tinklemd*.
Congrats and post pics!


----------



## lulilu

Can you lucky ladies share how the tadalakt leather on your bags is wearing?


----------



## boo1689

lulilu said:
			
		

> Can you lucky ladies share how the tadalakt leather on your bags is wearing?



So far so good~ 7 months and still holds her shape and still shiny


----------



## dharma

lulilu said:


> Can you lucky ladies share how the tadalakt leather on your bags is wearing?



Same here, has held it's shape and acts similar to box. I would a actuaally prefer if it softened up a bit as I have a 35. Only one small scratch so far and corners are good. I have not used it as a work horse yet, that was my intention but it's too pretty


----------



## Blueberry

Mike.my said:


> Just to share... The new ghillies denim...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939065



woow,, its so beautiful!!!! 

Congrats!!

I'm loving Ghillie more and more each day


----------



## Blueberry

Did you see Kim's new suede birkin ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blueberry said:


> Did you see Kim's new suede birkin ?



Yes, it's a grizzly, is it not? Looks fabulous.


----------



## IFFAH

Blueberry said:


> woow,, its so beautiful!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> I'm loving Ghillie more and more each day



Sold to http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-785917-8.html


----------



## boo1689

May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^


----------



## bags to die for

So cute Boo!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## plumtree

boo1689 said:


> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



This is gorgeous!  Congrats boo!


----------



## fashionistaO

sweet Lacey - this is a cause for celebration 

ps. ur H condo must be busting at the seams, need to add a second condo or a penthouse 




boo1689 said:


> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^


----------



## blythediva

boo1689 said:


> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



Congrats!  She's a beauty!


----------



## kobe939

boo1689 said:


> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



Lacey is a cutie, congrats!


----------



## boo1689

Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^


----------



## Jadeite

Boo!! Waaaaaaahhhh......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

boo1689 said:


> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



*Boo*, adorable pic. Love your new Ghillies!
Is it argile/etoupe?
Didn't realize that you had two, lucky you!


----------



## my peko

boo1689 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^



Congrats! Two lovely babies!


----------



## dharma

boo1689 said:


> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^



Congratulations! I love the name "Lacey", it's what my daughter calls my ghillies Kelly.......,,,."the lacey one"


----------



## IFFAH

boo1689 said:


> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^


----------



## boo1689

bags to die for said:


> So cute Boo!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!



thank you~~ i'm really really excited !



plumtree said:


> This is gorgeous!  Congrats boo!


hugs~~ tk u!!!!! takes some getting used to for me since i'm usually more colorful hahah~



fashionistaO said:


> sweet Lacey - this is a cause for celebration
> 
> ps. ur H condo must be busting at the seams, need to add a second condo or a penthouse



 omg totally overcrowded in the H condo!! SOS!!!!!! hahahah~ glad you like Lacey too!



blythediva said:


> Congrats!  She's a beauty!


 Thankyou thank you~~



kobe939 said:


> Lacey is a cutie, congrats!


thank you very much!!



Jadeite said:


> Boo!! Waaaaaaahhhh......


you likey??? hahhahh~ thank you~~



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Boo*, adorable pic. Love your new Ghillies!
> Is it argile/etoupe?
> Didn't realize that you had two, lucky you!



yes argile/etoupe Lacey ~~ i'm too afraid of the white combo hahhah~ i never thought i'd be getting 2 myself hahah~ thank you~~



my peko said:


> Congrats! Two lovely babies!


 thank you thank you~



dharma said:


> Congratulations! I love the name "Lacey", it's what my daughter calls my ghillies Kelly.......,,,."the lacey one"


how adorable your daughter must be!! hahah~ the lacey one!!! so cute~



IFFAH said:


>



  happy dance!!! thank you~


----------



## sydspy

boo1689 said:
			
		

> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



Wow wow ... Super nice ... Super love ...


----------



## sydspy

boo1689 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^



Sooooooo pic perfect ...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

boo1689 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^



Congrats *Boo*, those two are gorgeous


----------



## bagidiotic

boo1689 said:
			
		

> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



Hmmm I like it
So dreamy n cute


----------



## Elina0408

boo1689 said:


> May I introduce my sweet little " Lacey" ^____^



Huge congratulations dear!!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

boo1689 said:


> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^



*What a gorgy pair!! Congratulations Boo!! *


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

are there any reports of the rose lipstick ghillie in the usa?


----------



## LadyCupid

Iris and blue sth..


----------



## birkel

my my my i usually never say this but this combo is not only odd its beyond odd !!! this is beyond strange i like the harlequin and soooo i would think i would like this but i feel the colors are those bad 90s color combos that should have stayed in 1993!!!


----------



## AnHermesHabit

birkel said:


> my my my i usually never say this but this combo is not only odd its beyond odd !!! this is beyond strange i like the harlequin and soooo i would think i would like this but i feel the colors are those bad 90s color combos that should have stayed in 1993!!!



HAhaha, ITA with *birkel*. I love the Ghillies in all its variations so far, but I am really not sure about this one!


----------



## miacillan

Totally agree with you *birkel*!  I really much prefer the very first generation of ghillies from 2011.....
(but thanks *yodaling1* for sharing the pictures...at least we know what is coming. )



birkel said:


> my my my i usually never say this but this combo is not only odd its beyond odd !!! this is beyond strange i like the harlequin and soooo i would think i would like this but i feel the colors are those bad 90s color combos that should have stayed in 1993!!!


----------



## iapple

miacillan said:


> Totally agree with you *birkel*!  I really much prefer the very first generation of ghillies from 2011.....
> (but thanks *yodaling1* for sharing the pictures...at least we know what is coming. )



ITA


----------



## Madam Bijoux

If I hadn't already sold my soul, I would sell it now for that Iris Ghillie (but with gold hardware).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks, *yodaling* for the pics!
I know that I am in the minority here, but I think that I like the iris Ghillie.
Definitely not a traditional K, and it would not be my first choice for a first H bag.
Might be better IRL.


----------



## fashionistaO

Hmmmm ... I like iris^ and I like blue^


----------



## LadyCupid

birkel said:


> my my my i usually never say this but this combo is not only odd its beyond odd !!! this is beyond strange i like the harlequin and soooo i would think i would like this but i feel the colors are those bad 90s color combos that should have stayed in 1993!!!



LOL...Not even sure what the other color is and it looks odd. If not because of the iris I wouldn't even look at it.


----------



## Happy Me

yodaling1 said:


> LOL...Not even sure what the other color is and it looks odd. If not because of the iris I wouldn't even look at it.



Me too, iris always catches my eyes!


----------



## sissy milano

new addiction just before Xmas


----------



## Jadeite

Sissy Milano that's a great present to yourself. Merry Xmas!


----------



## dharma

sissy milano said:


> new addiction just before Xmas



Stunning! Congrats! At first I was not sure about this version, but now it's one of my favorites. The ghillies work combined with fabric looks fantastic


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> Sissy Milano that's a great present to yourself. Merry Xmas!



thank you Jadeite, merry Xmas to you.


----------



## sissy milano

dharma said:


> Stunning! Congrats! At first I was not sure about this version, but now it's one of my favorites. The ghillies work combined with fabric looks fantastic



I had exactly the same feeling when I saw her!


----------



## IFFAH

miacillan said:


> Totally agree with you *birkel*!  I really much prefer the very first generation of ghillies from 2011.....
> (but thanks *yodaling1* for sharing the pictures...at least we know what is coming. )




There are more variations of Ghillies coming out. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> are there any reports of the rose lipstick ghillie in the usa?



Made to order.


----------



## Boogee119

IFFAH said:


> There are more variations of Ghillies coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> Made to order.



Dear IFFAH, may I ask if you meant you can SO ghillies?

Can't wait to see more variations of Ghillies..


----------



## IFFAH

Boogee119 said:


> Dear IFFAH, may I ask if you meant you can SO ghillies?
> 
> Can't wait to see more variations of Ghillies..



Ghillies has never been under the same category as Candy Bs.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> new addiction just before Xmas



Love your new Ghillie, *sissy*! 
Perfect addition for the holidays and a great addiction.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

IFFAH said:


> There are more variations of Ghillies coming out.
> 
> can you share the colors?
> 
> Made to order.



Made to order = special order? So it isn't just in the window, they will actually make a rose lipstick ghillies?


----------



## alundpr

boo1689 said:


> Thank you so much dear all ~~ xoxoxoxo!!!
> So blessed to have Jujube and Lacey ^___^



Wow Boo.  What a stunning duo.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Made to order = special order? So it isn't just in the window, they will actually make a rose lipstick ghillies?



H should be able to do an SO for a RL Ghillie, and they will cancel the SO if it can't be done.


----------



## boo1689

sissy milano said:


> new addiction just before Xmas



 congrats on this beauty!!! very very chic!!


----------



## boo1689

thank you so much~~ i'm truly enjoying the ghillies!!


alundpr said:


> Wow Boo.  What a stunning duo.


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new Ghillie, *sissy*!
> Perfect addition for the holidays and a great addiction.



I love this bag very much, she's also very easy to wear.




boo1689 said:


> congrats on this beauty!!! very very chic!!



thank you darling! 
your ghillies is stunning!! I really love it! congrats!


----------



## Joy333

sissy milano said:


> new addiction just before Xmas



Big congrats... Personally the denim ghillies is my fave out of all ghillies very chic and beautiful piece... Enjoy!


----------



## sissy milano

Joy333 said:


> Big congrats... Personally the denim ghillies is my fave out of all ghillies very chic and beautiful piece... Enjoy!



thank you very much!


----------



## costa

sissy milano said:


> new addiction just before Xmas




Beautiful!! Congratulations Sissi, what a stunning find!


----------



## sissy milano

costa said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations Sissi, what a stunning find!



thank you costa!!


----------



## graycat5

sissy milano said:


> new addiction just before Xmas



Big congrats to you *sissy milano*!!  I  this bag!


----------



## sissy milano

graycat5 said:


> Big congrats to you *sissy milano*!!  I  this bag!



thank you dear graycat5


----------



## Boogee119

Congratulation sissy!!  Is it a 35?


----------



## sissy milano

Boogee119 said:


> Congratulation sissy!!  Is it a 35?



thank you. yes, 35.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight







Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



You look fabulous!  Love the look you put together with your beautiful ghillies!


----------



## makeup121

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



Very stylish!


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



You look beautiful! The ghillies is so perfect for you!


----------



## plumtree

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight



I love the second photo and your dress is beautiful!  Your ghillie really works well for you.  Lovely!


----------



## Tinklemd

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



Totally elegant and lovely!  Love it!  I need to pair mine as well as you have with yours!


----------



## boo1689

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



 sleeping with lots of beautiful friends~~ hahahah! party party party!!

you look absolutely stunning! super heart!!


----------



## Joy333

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic




Wow you look fab!!!! Love your dress!!!!


----------



## dharma

Tinklemd said:


> Totally elegant and lovely!  Love it!  I need to pair mine as well as you have with yours!



Tinkled, what is that bag in your avatar? is that a Lilas ghillies? Please share!


----------



## brooksz

Very elegant!


----------



## Tinklemd

dharma said:


> Tinkled, what is that bag in your avatar? is that a Lilas ghillies? Please share!



It's the Argile/Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 32cm


----------



## dharma

Tinklemd said:


> It's the Argile/Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 32cm



Oh! Sorry! The lighting looks so violet to me. I was so excited that a lavender ghillies was out there, lol.


----------



## fashionistaO

**** tres chic dear!  




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic


----------



## chaneljewel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



Your ghillie is so pretty!   Another 'wanting' bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks, ladies.
Love my Ghillie and would get another in a nano-second!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Tinklemd said:


> It's the Argile/Etoupe Kelly Ghillies 32cm



wow does it look purple in real life like it does in your photo?! that is dreamy


----------



## blythediva

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic



Very chic and elegant.  You carry the bag so well.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Argile/Etoupe Ghillie, going out for some daylight
> 
> Sleeping with friends ~ Couvertures GM, Chocolate CDC, YSL Gisele Pumps, Clic-Clic


----------



## Tinklemd

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> wow does it look purple in real life like it does in your photo?! that is dreamy



I think it's the lighting.  The argile is like a nude/pink.


----------



## Chanelholic

Does anyone knows whether the Denim ghillies birkin comes in size 30cm? Thanks


----------



## JFL

Ghillies or candy??? which is the best???
I already owned B orange 35cm, B gris 40cm, B ebene 30Cm, K 32 Candy Etain....:sad


----------



## DA Club

JFL said:


> Ghillies or candy??? which is the best???
> I already owned B orange 35cm, B gris 40cm, B ebene 30Cm, K 32 Candy Etain....:sad



While I love the Ghillies, I think with your collection the candy is something different. You have mainly neutral colors outside of the orange and don't have any cool toned bags. However, if you can get a Ghillies in a brighter color, I would definitely go for that. Just my opinion, good luck!


----------



## Accessorize*me

DA Club said:


> While I love the Ghillies, I think with your collection the candy is something different. You have mainly neutral colors outside of the orange and don't have any cool toned bags. However, if you can get a Ghillies in a brighter color, I would definitely go for that. Just my opinion, good luck!


Totally agree. 

There are definitely more colourful versions of the Ghillies popping out and you can always wait for those if you want to add more colours to your collection but adore the Ghillies!


----------



## Keekeee

da club said:


> while i love the ghillies, i think with your collection the candy is something different. You have mainly neutral colors outside of the orange and don't have any cool toned bags. However, if you can get a ghillies in a brighter color, i would definitely go for that. Just my opinion, good luck!



+1..


----------



## hermesbabe

Yes ghillies in a bright color will be the most ideal!!


----------



## pretty99

let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe


----------



## plumtree

*pretty99*, this is gorgeous!


----------



## dharma

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



So beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hed Kandi

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



Congrats!


----------



## boo1689

pretty99~

omg omg omg~ super gorgy denim!! it's made for you!!! so very happy to be your ghillie cousin~~~ we  must meet up and let them play and pose for pictures!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Chanelholic

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe


Many congrats to you! I love the denim birkin too. Any idea whether it comes in size 30cm? Thanks


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



Very nice!!  We are bag twins. 
Can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## wenyihsu

Chanelholic said:


> Many congrats to you! I love the denim birkin too. Any idea whether it comes in size 30cm? Thanks


Yes, the denim Ghillies does come in a 30cm. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. So far my store has only received them in B35.


----------



## Chanelholic

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, the denim Ghillies does come in a 30cm. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. So far my store has only received them in B35.


Great to know! Pls share pictures here when you get yours...looking forward to see them. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jadeite

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



This needs a close up MOLEST!


----------



## sissy milano

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



congrats!! she's a super beauty!


----------



## my peko

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



Nice, congrats!


----------



## purpur2012

pretty99 said:


> let me just share some close up shots of my new denim toy.....hehehehe



So pretty! Congrats pretty99


----------



## djsmom

Picture courtesy of kanel_k

this is different


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful Croc Ghillie!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

djsmom said:


> View attachment 2049193
> 
> Picture courtesy of kanel_k
> 
> this is different




Wow, it is different ~ would love to see it IRL.


----------



## fashionistaO

The Grand Marriage! 



djsmom said:


> View attachment 2049193
> 
> Picture courtesy of kanel_k
> 
> this is different


----------



## Accessorize*me

With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.




Major congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## molulu

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.



Cngratulations!! A true beauty!! I love the color combo,not loud but not too subtle! =)


----------



## Hed Kandi

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.



What a stunnner! Congrats!


----------



## purselover888

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.





Trying to pick my jaw off the floor!!!  STUNNING, MY DEAR!!!  Congrats!!!

Wow, that is a gorgeous combo!!!!!


----------



## sayingido

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.




OMG! This is so gorgeous 

Thanks for sharing, its so stunning! I'd think this is a SO?? Wonder if anyone has a blue ghillies!?? I'd die.


----------



## TankerToad

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.


Was this your Valentine's pressie? So soft and rosey and glowing. Love! The most romantic bag EVER~~


----------



## dharma

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.



Thank you!!
This combo is amazing!! Congratulations on your beyond lovely "girlie ghillies"!!!


----------



## plumtree

This combination is stunning! A real head turner. Congratulations!


----------



## Accessorize*me

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, she's a beauty!



Thank you!!  I love your version too! 



Hed Kandi said:


> What a stunnner! Congrats!



Thank you!!



purselover888 said:


> Trying to pick my jaw off the floor!!!  STUNNING, MY DEAR!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> Wow, that is a gorgeous combo!!!!!



I'm so glad you like it too!



sayingido said:


> OMG! This is so gorgeous
> 
> Thanks for sharing, its so stunning! I'd think this is a SO?? Wonder if anyone has a blue ghillies!?? I'd die.



I have not seen the Blue version but the Fauve With Toile is a stunner too! 



TankerToad said:


> Was this your Valentine's pressie? So soft and rosey and glowing. Love! The most romantic bag EVER~~



Thank you TankerToad, I never thought I would like Rosy but the combi was easier to wear than I expected. :kiss:


----------



## Accessorize*me

dharma said:


> Thank you!!
> This combo is amazing!! Congratulations on your beyond lovely "girlie ghillies"!!!







plumtree said:


> This combination is stunning! A real head turner. Congratulations!



Thank you!!


----------



## sissy milano

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.



just see this spectacular combo!
congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.
> 
> Congrats on another stunner dear!
> 
> I heard Ghillies for SS will come in a Toile and Swift version in both Sanguine and Bleu de Prusse.


----------



## bornfree

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.



What a special combo! Congrats *Accessorize*me*. This ghillies is just lovely!


----------



## bornfree

periogirl28 said:


> Accessorize*me said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.
> 
> Congrats on another stunner dear!
> 
> I heard Ghillies for SS will come in a Toile and Swift version in both Sanguine and Bleu de Prusse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh cant wait to see the toile with BDP! I have a weakness for blue this year!
Click to expand...


----------



## Accessorize*me

sissy milano said:


> just see this spectacular combo!
> congrats!!



Thank you!!! 



bornfree said:


> What a special combo! Congrats *Accessorize*me*. This ghillies is just lovely!



Thanks *bornfree*! Have always adored your wonderful collection! 



periogirl28 said:


> Accessorize*me said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.
> 
> Congrats on another stunner dear!
> 
> I heard Ghillies for SS will come in a Toile and Swift version in both Sanguine and Bleu de Prusse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! More temptations!!! Already I am eyeing the Swift and Denim combo posted by *Pretty99*...Now if only if it will miraculously land on my lap!
Click to expand...


----------



## forever132

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Thanks bornfree! Have always adored your wonderful collection!



Wow this is truly stunning and very different! You are so lucky to have it! Congrats!
Is this part of the season collection or a very special order! Love it!!!! Wish I can own one too!!!


----------



## Brooklynite

It's such a special bag. congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

bornfree said:


> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh cant wait to see the toile with BDP! I have a weakness for blue this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I am looking for a blue and a grey to complete my collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jadeite

Accessorize*me said:


> With the encouragement of another lovely TPFer to post, here's my "girly Ghillie" B30 in Rosy with Rouge H.



goodness. this is absolutely so pretty. you're right about the girly part.


----------



## pretty99

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *bornfree*! Have always adored your wonderful collection!
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! More temptations!!! Already I am eyeing the Swift and Denim combo posted by *Pretty99*...Now if only if it will miraculously land on my lap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear your combo is TDF!! super congrats! i really don't know if i can pull this off though since it's really girly.........hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## pretty99

this combo from one of the japanese reseller, Bleu De Prusse and Iris......TDF also


----------



## sissy milano

friends of ghillies.....next winter will be a very difficult one....


----------



## Keekeee

OMG sissy!!! Ostrich ghillies!! I die!!! Too beautiful!
Thank youu for sharing!!


----------



## boo1689

A*M~~ very very beautiful just like you!!  does rosy make the RH not as 'heavy' in this combo?  to me RH is a dark color hahah so I never imagined it could look "girly" but this combo is making me think twice~ hahah~


Sissy~  thank you for the intel!!! next winter will be so very exciting indeed!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

forever132 said:


> Wow this is truly stunning and very different! You are so lucky to have it! Congrats!
> Is this part of the season collection or a very special order! Love it!!!! Wish I can own one too!!!



Thank you so much *forever132*, I believe we have a few bags in common, we must have similar taste!

Yes! Go get one! Ask your H SA pronto! 



Brooklynite said:


> It's such a special bag. congratulations!



Thank you!! 



Jadeite said:


> goodness. this is absolutely so pretty. you're right about the girly part.



:buttercup:



pretty99 said:


> Accessorize*me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *bornfree*! Have always adored your wonderful collection!
> 
> 
> 
> dear your combo is TDF!! super congrats! i really don't know if i can pull this off though since it's really girly.........hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull of anything *Pretty99*! Meanwhile, please post more modelling pics of your Denim baby so I can live vicariously through you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Accessorize*me

sissy milano said:


> friends of ghillies.....next winter will be a very difficult one....


Really appreciate the pics, thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> friends of ghillies.....next winter will be a very difficult one....



OMG, the rouge ostrich Ghillies is out of this world.
Thanks, *sissy*!


----------



## Accessorize*me

boo1689 said:


> A*M~~ very very beautiful just like you!!  does rosy make the RH not as 'heavy' in this combo?  to me RH is a dark color hahah so I never imagined it could look "girly" but this combo is making me think twice~ hahah~



*boo1689*, I actually thought of you when I saw the bag!  You must have the most PINKs in that sweet collection yours of anyone I know on this Forum! 

I used to find RH a tad 'serious' and although I have pieces of this colour, I don't find myself wearing it very often. Also, I have never really been a fan of Rosy, but together the combination is really feminine!

In fact, the combi is actually just a smidgen too ladylike for my style (which is a whole lot scruffier...!) so I tend to wear the bag with grungier / more casual looks to play it down, but I adore how the 2 colours compliment each other and works perfectly with the "lace" effect of the Ghillie...right down to the Rouge H Tassle clochet!


----------



## pretty99

here's how i pull it off with daily cheapo outfits..........and now i see the size 40's version..........i need..............................


----------



## Jadeite

pretty99 said:


> here's how i pull it off with daily cheapo outfits..........and now i see the size 40's version..........i need..............................



You NEED indeed!


----------



## Boogee119

sissy milano said:
			
		

> friends of ghillies.....next winter will be a very difficult one....



Thanks sissy for the photos!!  OMG!  May I ask if these are for fall/winter 2013?  Thanks sooooo much!!


----------



## boo1689

Accessorize*me said:


> *boo1689*, I actually thought of you when I saw the bag!  You must have the most PINKs in that sweet collection yours of anyone I know on this Forum!
> 
> I used to find RH a tad 'serious' and although I have pieces of this colour, I don't find myself wearing it very often. Also, I have never really been a fan of Rosy, but together the combination is really feminine!
> 
> In fact, the combi is actually just a smidgen too ladylike for my style (which is a whole lot scruffier...!) so I tend to wear the bag with grungier / more casual looks to play it down, but I adore how the 2 colours compliment each other and works perfectly with the "lace" effect of the Ghillie...right down to the Rouge H Tassle clochet!




  you are too sweet dear A*M~~ you have always been my inspiration!!  Beautiful, Classy, Edgy, Chic,and Gorgeous that's what you are!! I hope I will get a chance to see this combo IRL  Super super Congrats on another exquisite addition to your amazing collection!! Hugs~


----------



## wang.ruby

sissy milano said:


> friends of ghillies.....next winter will be a very difficult one....



Wow so special....thanks for share with us.


----------



## sissy milano

Happy to see you had the same reaction..... The 3 "tone sur tone" colors of the ostrich birkins are unbelievable... Can't wait to see IRL and yes, is fall/winter 2013


----------



## LadyCupid

Rosey + Rouge H Ghillies


----------



## nolanm2000

Does the gillies come In a 40 I really want one


----------



## starstarz

OMG!!!!! The Ostrich Ghillie B is to die for!!! Thx sissy for sharing these candies to us!!!


----------



## picabo

I just got my Ghillies B30 in Fauvre Tadeladkt last week at FSH! Can I join the Ghillies club


----------



## Hed Kandi

sissy milano said:


> friends of ghillies.....next winter will be a very difficult one....


 
I'm in BIG trouble!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

picabo said:


> I just got my Ghillies B30 in Fauvre Tadeladkt last week at FSH! Can I join the Ghillies club



Oh my goodness, gorgeousness personified! Welcome to the club!


----------



## picabo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh my goodness, gorgeousness personified! Welcome to the club!



Yay! Thank you!!!


----------



## Brooklynite

Fauvre looks amazing! congratulations!


----------



## Chanelholic

Has anyone received this range of ghillies yet? Thanks...


----------



## Keekeee

Chanelholic said:


> Has anyone received this range of ghillies yet? Thanks...



My store ordered this ghillies. If im not mistaken its AW12 but still hasnt showed up in the store yet.. The leather is grain d'H i believe..


----------



## Chanelholic

Keekeee said:


> My store ordered this ghillies. If im not mistaken its AW12 but still hasnt showed up in the store yet.. The leather is grain d'H i believe..


Thanks for your reply...Hope to see more pics of it soon. Really love this new ghillie!!!


----------



## Jadeite

It'll be interesting to see this bag in grain d'H leather I get the feeling not many are fans of it.


----------



## Ms Birkin

Chanelholic said:


> Has anyone received this range of ghillies yet? Thanks...



Not yet, I have one of these on order


----------



## Chanelholic

Ms Birkin said:


> Not yet, I have one of these on order


Hope to see yours soon!!!


----------



## Ms Birkin

Chanelholic said:


> Hope to see yours soon!!!



Me too LOL!


----------



## Hermezzy

Chanelholic said:


> Has anyone received this range of ghillies yet? Thanks...


This is unbelievably beautiful....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chanelholic said:


> Has anyone received this range of ghillies yet? Thanks...



I know that many are not fans of this particular Ghillies, but I like it! The black grain d'H leather with PHW is particularly striking.


----------



## pancake

Hi! Does the Ghillies Kelly come in both sellier and retourne or only retourne?


----------



## boo1689

pancake said:


> Hi! Does the Ghillies Kelly come in both sellier and retourne or only retourne?



I believe only retourne~


----------



## AnHermesHabit

Chanelholic said:


> Has anyone received this range of ghillies yet? Thanks...





Keekeee said:


> My store ordered this ghillies. If im not mistaken its AW12 but still hasnt showed up in the store yet.. The leather is grain d'H i believe..





Ms Birkin said:


> Not yet, I have one of these on order



I also have not received mine yet.  My SA offered it to me last October, and it still hasn't arrived.  My consolation is that my denim Ghillies B arrived last weekend, though


----------



## AnHermesHabit

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I know that many are not fans of this particular Ghillies, but I like it! The black grain d'H leather with PHW is particularly striking.



I like it too! But then again, I am partial to Epsom (grain d'H seems a close cousin) and thus far I have not been able to resist anything in the Ghillies style.  So there.  At this rate, I think my SO will arrive before this Ghillies does.


----------



## AnHermesHabit

Picked this baby up over the weekend! My love affair with the Ghillies continues... ...


----------



## H_missus

AnHermesHabit said:


> Picked this baby up over the weekend! My love affair with the Ghillies continues... ...



Oh super congrats! Its a lovely bag and ghillies + birkin is absolute L.O.V.E


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Does anyone know what colour the new grain d'h ghillie comes in.  I know one in black but any other colours? (I'm talking about the ones for 2013 SS)


----------



## Chanelholic

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Does anyone know what colour the new grain d'h ghillie comes in.  I know one in black but any other colours? (I'm talking about the ones for 2013 SS)


I think it comes in sanguine and bleu de galice. Both also in grain d'h...


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Chanelholic said:


> I think it comes in sanguine and bleu de galice. Both also in grain d'h...



Thank you so much!! N
Have they hit the shop yet?
Any photos?
I heard there are four colours available so there should be another one...(please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Chanelholic

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Thank you so much!! N
> Have they hit the shop yet?
> Any photos?
> I heard there are four colours available so there should be another one...(please correct me if I'm wrong)


I am trying to gather for more intel too cos I like this particular new ghillies!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Chanelholic said:


> I am trying to gather for more intel too cos I like this particular new ghillies!



Thank you!
Will be looking forward to the intel!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnHermesHabit said:


> Picked this baby up over the weekend! My love affair with the Ghillies continues... ...



Beautiful!!! Major congrats, it's like love at first sight.


----------



## Jadeite

AnHermesHabit said:


> Picked this baby up over the weekend! My love affair with the Ghillies continues... ...



Beautiful. Are you waiting on another one?


----------



## AnHermesHabit

Jadeite said:


> Beautiful. Are you waiting on another one?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful!!! Major congrats, it's like love at first sight.





H_missus said:


> Oh super congrats! Its a lovely bag and ghillies + birkin is absolute L.O.V.E



Thank you, dears. And to answer *Jadeite*'s cheeky question, yes I am in fact awaiting the black Kelly Ghillies in grain d'H!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnHermesHabit said:


> Thank you, dears. And to answer *Jadeite*'s cheeky question, yes I am in fact awaiting the *black Kelly Ghillies in grain d'H*!



Please post modeling pics when you receive it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.



They will get you one, *Madam Bijoux*!


----------



## purselover888

Madam Bijoux said:


> If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.



  Well then I hope you get one!


----------



## picabo

Madam Bijoux said:


> If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.



Lol!  Can you hold some air for me in a UV Birkin?  I will meet you at King of Prussia


----------



## cabochon

Madam Bijoux said:


> If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.


 



My goodness, that would be quite the sight !!


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.




can you just hold it extra long for me too? I'd like a Ghillies too. i'll be at the finish line cheering you.


----------



## pancake

boo1689 said:


> I believe only retourne~



Thanks boo!

Getting my 1st Ghillies! I'm not the sort who babys my bags! Wondering how well/ fragile these bags hold up over time? Any advise on care of these lovely bags? Thanks in advance!


----------



## victoriasu

i don't baby my bags too my denim ghillies exterior is still alright but its the interior part just above the non-zip pocket has lots of scratches due to finger nails.


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Has anyone seen the new ghillie with grain d'h leather? 
I would love to know how people feel about the leather. 
I only saw the swatch and I wasn't over the moon. 
Thinking if I should go for the style (ghillie) although I am probably not too keen on the leather?


----------



## Hermes Only

I would LOVE to order a Denim Ghillie 40cm..My SA can order it for me, anytime...BUT I am apprehensive because of LONGEVITY and DURABILITY of it...  I am careful with my B's...but I'm used to my Togo, Clemence H bags..  The only reason I would LUV a Denim Ghillie is a remembrance and ode to my dearest late Mom .. whom I gave a Denim Tote Bag (Coach).. similar to Denim Ghillie Material which she carried it everyday with LOVE & Happiness.. 

Any Cons on the Ghillies??  ..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt


----------



## juliet827

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



Vigee, you are so chic - picture perfect. I'm getting obsessed with the Ghillies because of yours.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> Vigee, you are so chic - picture perfect. I'm getting obsessed with the Ghillies because of yours.



Thanks, *juliet!* Love my Ghillies and will gladly buy another after my SO arrives which is a B35 in RC. 
I think this season's Ghillies are beautiful and one of a kind.


----------



## AnHermesHabit

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



Beautiful, beautiful!  And your kitty is absolutely gorgeous as well!


----------



## AnHermesHabit

In an ode to the lovely Ghillies:


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



Vigee, you look beautiful!!!!!! i also love how your kitty is looking up at you, too--priceless!!!



Madam Bijoux said:


> If I don't get a Ghillie this year, I'm going to the King of Prussia store and hold my breath until I turn the color of Blue Hydra.



LOL, I hope you get your Ghillies soon!!!



AnHermesHabit said:


> In an ode to the lovely Ghillies:



This is so lovely. Is that Rose Dragee with Etoupe?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnHermesHabit said:


> In an ode to the lovely Ghillies:



What a beautiful pic, *AnHermesHabit*! I really need that scarf, it's a perfect match.
It looks like McQueen, am I right?


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



You look great!  And graceful


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



You look fabulous Vigee! Your cat is adorable too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks ladies! My fluffy long-haired companion cat is named Coco. 
She is my favorite stylist!


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



perfection, as always.


----------



## Tinklemd

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



Beautiful!  You wear it so well!


----------



## Tinklemd

etoupebirkin said:


> Vigee, you look beautiful!!!!!! i also love how your kitty is looking up at you, too--priceless!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I hope you get your Ghillies soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so lovely. Is that Rose Dragee with Etoupe?


Looks like argile and etoupe &#128158;


----------



## victoriasu

Hermes Only said:


> I would LOVE to order a Denim Ghillie 40cm..My SA can order it for me, anytime...BUT I am apprehensive because of LONGEVITY and DURABILITY of it...  I am careful with my B's...but I'm used to my Togo, Clemence H bags..  The only reason I would LUV a Denim Ghillie is a remembrance and ode to my dearest late Mom .. whom I gave a Denim Tote Bag (Coach).. similar to Denim Ghillie Material which she carried it everyday with LOVE & Happiness..
> 
> Any Cons on the Ghillies??  ..




My is a 40cm denim, love it as it's so roomy, it doubles as a diaper bag too and great size especially for travel. As i mentioned in the post above, lots of finger nail scratches due to constant taking and keeping the phone above the non-zip pocket as the leather is very soft and buttery.


----------



## AnHermesHabit

etoupebirkin said:


> This is so lovely. Is that Rose Dragee with Etoupe?



Hi *etoupebirkin*, thank you! It's Etoupe with Argile.


----------



## AnHermesHabit

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a beautiful pic, *AnHermesHabit*! I really need that scarf, it's a perfect match.
> It looks like McQueen, am I right?



Sharp eyes, *VigeeLeBrun*, dear.  It is indeed McQueen! I believe I got this from Net-a-Porter.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnHermesHabit said:


> Sharp eyes, *VigeeLeBrun*, dear.  It is indeed McQueen! I believe I got this from Net-a-Porter.com



Thanks, *AnHermesHabit*!


----------



## poopoomakanchi

hi ladies
do any of you know the store price of a Birkin 30 Ghillies in USA?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Aristela

I love the Ghillie !


----------



## babyboss

Got this beauty few months ago
Luv it so much


----------



## kat99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Went to an afternoon movie with my Ghillies argile/etoupe K32, choco CDC GHW, Eperon d'Or GM, H belt



So chic! I don't look like this at the movies!


----------



## graycat5

Has anyone in the US had a denim Ghillie arrive recently??

I've been waiting (patiently!) for mine to arrive, but became a _teeny_ bit alarmed when my SA said recently that he hoped they hadn't been cancelled!


----------



## sissy milano

Omg.... did you see this???


----------



## chicinthecity777

sissy milano said:


> Omg.... did you see this???


 
I have seen photos of them in the lookbook but not IRL. Personally I am not a fan. Way too much going on for my liking. My store didn't order many.


----------



## Myrkur

AnHermesHabit said:


> In an ode to the lovely Ghillies:



Gorgeous


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> Omg.... did you see this???



There is a lot going on with this Ghillies ~ but I love the colors.


----------



## Jadeite

Amazing piece that ostrich croc combi. And equally amazing how the reseller gets it first.


----------



## annatola

Jadeite said:


> Amazing piece that ostrich croc combi. And equally amazing how the reseller gets it first.


----------



## purselover888

sissy milano said:


> Omg.... did you see this???



That is one gorgeous specimen!!!!


----------



## lulilu

i saw the sanguine/toile combo not on a ghillie, but garden party at KOP -- it is truly beautiful.


----------



## honhon

Oh Em Gee, this is beautiful!  Its a tri-factor of Croc, Ost, and Lizard!  Love the color and texture....


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

OMG!!! I love the Birkin form.. Saw the Kelly 35 version on CDL (Createurs de Luxe) the price of it is not that appealing though


----------



## sissy milano

Jadeite said:


> Amazing piece that ostrich croc combi. And equally amazing how the reseller gets it first.



how this is possible? and also published for selling....?


----------



## TankerToad

graycat5 said:


> Has anyone in the US had a denim Ghillie arrive recently??
> 
> I've been waiting (patiently!) for mine to arrive, but became a _teeny_ bit alarmed when my SA said recently that he hoped they hadn't been cancelled!



My boutique has not gotten even one and they ordered 10
I've about given up- focused now on other things but with Hermes who knows?
In the dead of winter here not sure Ill want a denim-


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> My boutique has not gotten even one and they ordered 10
> I've about given up- focused now on other things but with Hermes who knows?
> In the dead of winter here not sure Ill want a denim-



I bet you are so disappointed, *TT*!
My SO was recently cancelled after over a year of waiting and I was....I don't even have the word to explain it. Amazed? Incredulous? Thank goodness that I have my argile/etoupe Ghillies K32. Now, I am waiting on a bleu izmir B35 that is on order for Fall/Winter. As you said with H, who knows?


----------



## TankerToad

_


VigeeLeBrun said:



			I bet you are so disappointed, *TT*!
		
Click to expand...

_


VigeeLeBrun said:


> _My SO was recently cancelled after over a year of waiting and I was....I don't even have the word to explain it. Amazed? Incredulous? Thank goodness that I have my argile/etoupe Ghillies K32. Now, I am waiting on a bleu izmir B35 that is on order for Fall/Winter. As you said with H, who knows?_




Oh no! Is that the order you prepaid? That is just so sad.....I picked up a gorgeous little something in Izmir on Friday. The bags in Izmir are tricking in so hopefuly you won't have to wait too long...the Boutiques are expecting big shipments in September.
Sometimes it is better to be a bit fatalistic about H~if it is meant to be then so be it, if not you just have to figure it is because something better is on the way....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Oh no! Is that the order you prepaid? That is just so sad.....I picked up a gorgeous little something in Izmir on Friday. The bags in Izmir are tricking in so hopefuly you won't have to wait too long...the Boutiques are expecting big shipments in September.
> Sometimes it is better to be a bit fatalistic about H~if it is meant to be then so be it, if not you just have to figure it is because something better is on the way....



It was the order that was prepaid! Good memory. I look at it that it wasn't meant to be and keep reminding myself that patience is necessary with Bs and Ks. Plus, I like bleu izmr so I am choosing that over a bleu saphir for a B35.


----------



## Tinklemd

K32 Black Ghillies grain d'H and swift!  I love the texture of the leather with swift!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tinklemd said:


> K32 Black Ghillies grain d'or and swift!  I love the texture of the leather with swift!



Can't see your pics! Could you re-post them?


----------



## Tinklemd

Here it goes again..been a while since I last posted... K32 Black Ghillies grain d'H and swift! 
Come be twins with me on this one, too, Vigee!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tinklemd said:


> Here it goes again..been a while since I last posted... K32 Black Ghillies grain d'or and swift!
> Come be twins with me on this one, too, Vigee!
> View attachment 2333128
> View attachment 2333129



Thanks for the pics! 
Oh, how I love this GHillies, would love to be twins with you but I have reached my H limit on Ks and Bs this season.


----------



## Tinklemd

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Oh, how I love this GHillies, would love to be twins with you but I have reached my H limit on Ks and Bs this season.



Maybe next season!!


----------



## hananiki

Tinklemd said:


> Here it goes again..been a while since I last posted... K32 Black Ghillies grain d'H and swift!
> Come be twins with me on this one, too, Vigee!
> View attachment 2333128
> View attachment 2333129



Omg! This is beautiful! Congrats!!!!!! I think this will be my new HG!


----------



## Vinia

Tinklemd said:


> Here it goes again..been a while since I last posted... K32 Black Ghillies grain d'H and swift!
> Come be twins with me on this one, too, Vigee!
> View attachment 2333128
> View attachment 2333129



Oooo twinklemd love your ghillies especially in grain d'h! It's a lovely leather.


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I bet you are so disappointed, *TT*!
> My SO was recently cancelled after over a year of waiting and I was....I don't even have the word to explain it. Amazed? Incredulous? Thank goodness that I have my argile/etoupe Ghillies K32. Now, I am waiting on a bleu izmir B35 that is on order for Fall/Winter. As you said with H, who knows?


That's a terrible story, *Vigee*! One year? No explanation? This is really unfair ! I feel sorry for you, and angry against H !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> That's a terrible story, *Vigee*! One year? No explanation? This is really unfair ! I feel sorry for you, and angry against H !



Thanks, *Anfang*! Believe me, I felt the same way. It took some work to put it behind me, especially since it was my grail bag. My SA will gladly do another SO for me, but for now I am waiting on a bleu izmir B35 that is supposed to come in store this season ~ my first pop of color.


----------



## Tinklemd

hananiki said:


> Omg! This is beautiful! Congrats!!!!!! I think this will be my new HG!



Thanks, hananiki!!!  Hope you find one too!  I LOVE my other Kelly.  They are so easy to use IMO.


----------



## Tinklemd

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Anfang*! Believe me, I felt the same way. It took some work to put it behind me, especially since it was my grail bag. My SA will gladly do another SO for me, but for now I am waiting on a bleu izmir B35 that is supposed to come in store this season ~ my first pop of color.



How terrible, Vigee!  Was it your RC? I'm waiting for my first pop of color, too!  DH purchased this bag for me so I still can still pick up my SO--dangerous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tinklemd said:


> How terrible, Vigee!  Was it your RC? I'm waiting for my first pop of color, too!  DH purchased this bag for me so I still can still pick up my SO--dangerous!



*Tinklemd*, good memory! It was my RC with bleu indigo interior and white stitching that was canceled. Instead of waiting another year for an SO, I decided on a bleu izmir B35. That will be my pop of color this season. Maybe next year, I will order another SO.


----------



## Tinklemd

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Tinklemd*, good memory! It was my RC with bleu indigo interior and white stitching that was canceled. Instead of waiting another year for an SO, I decided on a bleu izmir B35. That will be my pop of color this season. Maybe next year, I will order another SO.



I can't believe that would be cancelled!?!  Why!?! When we messaged, I was very new to H and you introduced me to that beautiful and best H red!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tinklemd said:


> I can't believe that would be cancelled!?!  Why!?! When we messaged, I was very new to H and you introduced me to that beautiful and best H red!



Long story but I am going to try the almost the same SO next year with a few changes! It is the best red ever IMO.


----------



## starstarz

Tinklemd said:


> Here it goes again..been a while since I last posted... K32 Black Ghillies grain d'H and swift!
> Come be twins with me on this one, too, Vigee!
> View attachment 2333128
> View attachment 2333129


 
OMG!! I never like a Kelly but yr Black Ghillies Kelly really took my heart!!! LOVE


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Anfang*! Believe me, I felt the same way. It took some work to put it behind me, especially since it was my grail bag. My SA will gladly do another SO for me, but for now I am waiting on a bleu izmir B35 that is supposed to come in store this season ~ my first pop of color.


Such incidents SHOULD not happen ever, once more, this is totally unfair and improper, sorry about repeating this. I do hope this time your SO will work. And I cannot wait to have a look on your Bleu Izmir coming now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Such incidents SHOULD not happen ever, once more, this is totally unfair and improper, sorry about repeating this. I do hope this time your SO will work. And I cannot wait to have a look on your Bleu Izmir coming now!



Thanks, *Anfang*! I so hope the Bleu Izmir comes in soon and not in the dead of winter!


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Anfang*! I so hope the Bleu Izmir comes in soon and not in the dead of winter!


Fingers crossed, *Vigee*, I really hope it will!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Fingers crossed, *Vigee*, I really hope it will!



Thanks, *Anfang*. Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## aerinha

I saw a pick of a birkin Ghillie with an indigo body with black trim that I am in love with.  Cam never afford it, but it was TDF.


----------



## Tinklemd

Vinia said:


> Oooo twinklemd love your ghillies especially in grain d'h! It's a lovely leather.



Thanks, Vinia!!  It was my first time seeing this leather and I love the texture!


----------



## Tinklemd

starstarz said:


> OMG!! I never like a Kelly but yr Black Ghillies Kelly really took my heart!!! LOVE



Thanks, Starstarz! I LOVE it too!


----------



## Tinklemd

aerinha said:


> I saw a pick of a birkin Ghillie with an indigo body with black trim that I am in love with.  Cam never afford it, but it was TDF.



That sounds lovely!  Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## aerinha

Tinklemd said:


> That sounds lovely!  Haven't seen it yet.



Went looking for the pic, I saw it on ebay, and realized it was a dark denim body, not indigo leather.  Still gorg IMO. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-DENI...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3385537583


----------



## tibaka

sissy milano said:


> Omg.... did you see this???



Never thought I'd like a mixed exotics bag but the colours on this are surprisingly nice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

aerinha said:


> Went looking for the pic, I saw it on ebay, and realized it was a dark denim body, not indigo leather.  Still gorg IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-DENI...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3385537583




Love this denim Ghillies, but the price!!!


----------



## Tinklemd

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this denim Ghillies, but the price!!!



DH was offered this bag and size at FSH but I thought the 40 would look like a suitcase on me..lol.  eBay has it marked up almost 3x!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tinklemd said:


> DH was offered this bag and size at FSH but I thought the 40 would look like a suitcase on me..lol.  eBay has it marked up almost 3x!!



*Tinklemd*, I noticed that price for the denim Ghillies ~ crazy re-seller!


----------



## aerinha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this denim Ghillies, but the price!!!



The price is a big ouch.

In college I had a shoulder bag from Target, back when they used leather instead of vinyll, that was this same color combo and everyone raved about it.

Shortly after I saw this Ghillies, I saw a barenia and light denim birkin on ebay that was not sa Ghilies that I debated on, but it sold.


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone know the price of the grand marriage kelly and/or birkin? Thanks


----------



## ninunani

I was offered one in FSH in July..it was the jeans one...  It was in 40 , didn't take it thought was too big, now i am very  very  very regret about my decision .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ninunani said:


> I was offered one in FSH in July..it was the jeans one...  It was in 40 , didn't take it thought was too big, now i am very  very  very regret about my decision .



I can only imagine your regret! That denim Ghillies is so beautiful.


----------



## picabo

Hi Ghillies lovers!  Here are my new CDC twillies on my Ghillies B30!


----------



## picabo

Here is another view...sorry I can only upload one picture per post?


----------



## hananiki

picabo said:


> Here is another view...sorry I can only upload one picture per post?



This is very lovely! Congrats! I'm a huge Ghillies fan! &#9829;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

picabo said:


> Hi Ghillies lovers!  Here are my new CDC twillies on my Ghillies B30!



Your new twillies look great on your Ghillies, *picabo*.
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## picabo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your new twillies look great on your Ghillies, *picabo*.
> Thanks for the pics!



Thank you VigeeLeBrun! I always enjoy your Hermes pairings and especially your Ghillies!

I like how the twillies have a burnt orange color in them which goes nicely with the Fauvre color. And the pink and royal blue make it pop! Its almost like having a new B !


----------



## wenyihsu

I was informed by my SM today that her orders for B30 denim ghillies have all been cancelled. I'm so sad ... Was really looking forward to it. For anyone else waiting for a B30 in denim ghillies, you should have your SA check for you.


----------



## pretty99

wenyihsu said:


> I was informed by my SM today that her orders for B30 denim ghillies have all been cancelled. I'm so sad ... Was really looking forward to it. For anyone else waiting for a B30 in denim ghillies, you should have your SA check for you.



i thought denim ghilles comes in 35 and 40 only? or no?


----------



## TankerToad

wenyihsu said:


> I was informed by my SM today that her orders for B30 denim ghillies have all been cancelled. I'm so sad ... Was really looking forward to it. For anyone else waiting for a B30 in denim ghillies, you should have your SA check for you.



My store ordered 10 all 35s I think and not one came in-
We all assumed they had been cancelled 
I was sad this last summer- but now I'm over it-
Anyone who got theirs should treasure it!


----------



## wenyihsu

pretty99 said:


> i thought denim ghilles comes in 35 and 40 only? or no?


I'm pretty sure they were offered in 30 cause my SM offered it to me after her buying trip and I don't buy anything bigger that B30s. She said they had only received them in B35 and B40. She was recently informed that all her B30s and whatever other outstanding denim ghillies she had were all cancelled. Instead I was given the choice to pick whatever else they had in stock. She didn't want me to pick something else that would require me to wait longer and possibly get cancelled again.  Not a ghillies but something that I thought I had missed out on already.


----------



## TankerToad

wenyihsu said:


> I'm pretty sure they were offered in 30 cause my SM offered it to me after her buying trip and I don't buy anything bigger that B30s. She said they had only received them in B35 and B40. She was recently informed that all her B30s and whatever other outstanding denim ghillies she had were all cancelled. Instead I was given the choice to pick whatever else they had in stock. She didn't want me to pick something else that would require me to wait longer and possibly get cancelled again.  Not a ghillies but something that I thought I had missed out on already.



Ohh whaddja get??


----------



## kewave

wenyihsu said:


> I'm pretty sure they were offered in 30 cause my SM offered it to me after her buying trip and I don't buy anything bigger that B30s. She said they had only received them in B35 and B40. She was recently informed that all her B30s and whatever other outstanding denim ghillies she had were all cancelled. Instead I was given the choice to pick whatever else they had in stock. She didn't want me to pick something else that would require me to wait longer and possibly get cancelled again.  Not a ghillies but something that I thought I had missed out on already.



Congrats on your BE GHW K28! I'm sure it's Gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## wenyihsu

TankerToad said:


> Ohh whaddja get??


I got a BE K28 in ghw. I missed out on BE when it first came out 2 years ago as I was lusting over other colors then. Apparently this was delivered only last week and was part of an outstanding order from 2 years ago. Maybe two years down the road, they will finally make the denim ghillies! 

Thanks kewave! I consider myself very lucky.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> I got a BE K28 in ghw. I missed out on BE when it first came out 2 years ago as I was lusting over other colors then. Apparently this was delivered only last week and was part of an outstanding order from 2 years ago. Maybe two years down the road, they will finally make the denim ghillies!
> 
> Thanks kewave! I consider myself very lucky.



Congrats, *wenyihsu* on your BE K28! Love BE, it's such an outstanding color.


----------



## TankerToad

wenyihsu said:


> I got a BE K28 in ghw. I missed out on BE when it first came out 2 years ago as I was lusting over other colors then. Apparently this was delivered only last week and was part of an outstanding order from 2 years ago. Maybe two years down the road, they will finally make the denim ghillies!
> 
> Thanks kewave! I consider myself very lucky.


Isn't that just like H? At my Boutique in Spring 2013 everyone wanted the Graff GMs. They got exactly ONE. Then in August this year they get a huge shipment of Graff GMs, in summer, when everyone wants the new patterns and it is HOT outside. I bought an orange Graff because I still wanted another, but they still have a drawer full of Graffs. Now in November when any day it will SNOW here, they get a huge shipment of Mousselines. Go figure.
The magic of Hermes.
Yes in two years maybe the Denim Birkins will turn up~
Anything is possible.
And you bag is a true GEM. You ARE lucky. It is a jewel.


----------



## Jadeite

TankerToad said:


> Isn't that just like H? At my Boutique in Spring 2013 everyone wanted the Graff GMs. They got exactly ONE. Then in August this year they get a huge shipment of Graff GMs, in summer, when everyone wants the new patterns and it is HOT outside. I bought an orange Graff because I still wanted another, but they still have a drawer full of Graffs. Now in November when any day it will SNOW here, they get a huge shipment of Mousselines. Go figure.
> The magic of Hermes.
> Yes in two years maybe the Denim Birkins will turn up~
> Anything is possible.
> And you bag is a true GEM. You ARE lucky. It is a jewel.



TT I think you nailed it. It never ceases to amaze me when I see a drawerful of GM patterns from 2 years ago that "just arrived"


----------



## wenyihsu

Something to lust after ... B30 Ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when I previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's TDF in real life. It's so elegant.


----------



## Anfang

wenyihsu said:


> View attachment 2368049
> 
> Something to lust after ... B30 Ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when I previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's TDF in real life. It's so elegant.


Wowwww! This is really stunning!


----------



## honhon

wenyihsu said:


> View attachment 2368049
> 
> something to lust after ... B30 ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when i previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's tdf in real life. It's so elegant.


omg.....


----------



## lucywife

I saw it in reality, it is very elegant and I love "grown-up" combo colors.


----------



## ghoztz

wenyihsu said:


> View attachment 2368049
> 
> Something to lust after ... B30 Ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when I previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's TDF in real life. It's so elegant.


wow!!    where did you take this pic?!  not my cup of tea, but it is gorgeous and elegant.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> View attachment 2368049
> 
> Something to lust after ... B30 Ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when I previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's TDF in real life. It's so elegant.



Such a gorgeous Ghillies! Thanks for the pic, it's pure eye-candy.


----------



## periogirl28

wenyihsu said:


> View attachment 2368049
> 
> Something to lust after ... B30 Ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when I previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's TDF in real life. It's so elegant.



This colour combination is pretty!


----------



## LadyCupid

wenyihsu said:


> View attachment 2368049
> 
> Something to lust after ... B30 Ghillies in matte croc + ostrich * lizard. I wasn't a fan of it when I previously saw a pictures of something similar. Thought it would be too much but it's TDF in real life. It's so elegant.



Are you the lucky one that bought this? Very elegant!!


----------



## eliwon

Hello everyone! New to this thread, learnt a lot, thanks! I MIGHT be able to order a K35 Ghillies after new year when the list is opened again. This will be my first H-bag, apart from my beloved Herbag Vibrato, so would prefer something natural and not too dark, in order to get a clearly visible Ghillies pattern showing. 
Trying to decide leather and colour, hoping for everyone's input. Have narrowed it down to mono colour, sort of medium brown (Fauve???), OR Etoupe or Etain. I'm not careful with my bags, forever bumping the corners into things, so a bit scared of the Tadelakt? Are there any other viable leather options, without going down the SO route? Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eliwon said:


> Hello everyone! New to this thread, learnt a lot, thanks! I MIGHT be able to order a K35 Ghillies after new year when the list is opened again. This will be my first H-bag, apart from my beloved Herbag Vibrato, so would prefer something natural and not too dark, in order to get a clearly visible Ghillies pattern showing.
> Trying to decide leather and colour, hoping for everyone's input. Have narrowed it down to mono colour, sort of medium brown (Fauve???), OR Etoupe or Etain. I'm not careful with my bags, forever bumping the corners into things, so a bit scared of the Tadelakt? Are there any other viable leather options, without going down the SO route? Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated!



*eliwon*, I love my etoupe/argile Ghillies! Also, must add that I am uber careful with it and all my H bags. 
I don't know what is available this season or next, sorry!


----------



## doves75

I'm glad I found this thread...love the ghillies &#10084;&#65039; I saw the grand marriage Birkin 35 it was so beautiful...too bad I don't have a lot if money tree &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kkho

eliwon said:


> Hello everyone! New to this thread, learnt a lot, thanks! I MIGHT be able to order a K35 Ghillies after new year when the list is opened again. This will be my first H-bag, apart from my beloved Herbag Vibrato, so would prefer something natural and not too dark, in order to get a clearly visible Ghillies pattern showing.
> 
> Trying to decide leather and colour, hoping for everyone's input. Have narrowed it down to mono colour, sort of medium brown (Fauve???), OR Etoupe or Etain. I'm not careful with my bags, forever bumping the corners into things, so a bit scared of the Tadelakt? Are there any other viable leather options, without going down the SO route? Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated!




Hi eliwon, I was told ghilles in blue thalassa is available next season. She told me this a few days before I left for vacation last week. My SA was suppose to check with the SM in my store to see whether it was on its own or with another colour. Will check with her when I get back next year and let you know.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Hi eliwon, I was told ghilles in blue thalassa is available next season. She told me this a few days before I left for vacation last week. My SA was suppose to check with the SM in my store to see whether it was on its own or with another colour. Will check with her when I get back next year and let you know.



*Kkho*, I think that a ghillies in blue thalassa will be beautiful. Thanks for the intel and I can't wait to see a pic of it.


----------



## starstarz

may I know if Ghillies can be SO?


----------



## eliwon

Kkho said:


> Hi eliwon, I was told ghilles in blue thalassa is available next season. She told me this a few days before I left for vacation last week. My SA was suppose to check with the SM in my store to see whether it was on its own or with another colour. Will check with her when I get back next year and let you know.



Thanks for your kind and informative reply,I am very curious about this! This would be a very summery colour, and very beautiful I'm sure


----------



## purselover888

Anyone know the price of the ultraviolet ghillies?  Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> may I know if Ghillies can be SO?



*starstarz*, I don't see why not


----------



## doves75

I saw this on eBay...such gorgeous bag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I saw this on eBay...such gorgeous bag
> 
> View attachment 2448225



Wow, there is a lot going on there on that Ghillies!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Spectacular ostrich bag - how could anybody part with it?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> Spectacular ostrich bag - how could anybody part with it?


For close to a $30K profit.


----------



## doves75

etoupebirkin said:


> For close to a $30K profit.




Oh really....I thought this BG will retail in the upper 20's or around 30's...very nice  profit!! &#128522;


----------



## etoupebirkin

doves75 said:


> Oh really....I thought this BG will retail in the upper 20's or around 30's...very nice  profit!! &#128522;



I'm in line at my boutique for a 30 cm Gris tourterelle ostrich  Birkin. When I spoke with my SM last, the Birkin was in the $18K range. Ghillies are only slightly more than a normal Birkin. My new Sanguine Ghillies was in the high $11K range, slightly more, but not too different than what I paid for a Barenia Birkin 18 months ago. So my guess on the cost of the bag including tax is about $20K. The ebay auction is for close to $50K. My guess on the ebay fees is about $3K. It's still a $27K profit.


----------



## doves75

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm in line at my boutique for a 30 cm Gris tourterelle ostrich  Birkin. When I spoke with my SM last, the Birkin was in the $18K range. Ghillies are only slightly more than a normal Birkin. My new Sanguine Ghillies was in the high $11K range, slightly more, but not too different than what I paid for a Barenia Birkin 18 months ago. So my guess on the cost of the bag including tax is about $20K. The ebay auction is for close to $50K. My guess on the ebay fees is about $3K. It's still a $27K profit.




Oh I see...we can't wait for your ostrich ghillies reveal etoupebirkin &#128522;


----------



## eliwon

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm in line at my boutique for a 30 cm Gris tourterelle ostrich  Birkin. When I spoke with my SM last, the Birkin was in the $18K range. Ghillies are only slightly more than a normal Birkin. My new Sanguine Ghillies was in the high $11K range, slightly more, but not too different than what I paid for a Barenia Birkin 18 months ago. So my guess on the cost of the bag including tax is about $20K. The ebay auction is for close to $50K. My guess on the ebay fees is about $3K. It's still a $27K profit.



Firstly, wish you all the best of luck with this one
Slightly off topic: when hopefully I get to order a Ghillies, I am torn between Etoupe and Etain.  As you experts know bags in Etoupe comes with a white(ish) stitching and Etain with  Etain coloured stitching. Does any of you owning an Etoupe bag experience that white stitching becomes grubby and dirty easily, and if so, how do you clean it without damaging it or the bag. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eliwon said:


> Firstly, wish you all the best of luck with this one
> Slightly off topic: when hopefully I get to order a Ghillies, I am torn between Etoupe and Etain.  As you experts know bags in Etoupe comes with a white(ish) stitching and Etain with  Etain coloured stitching. Does any of you owning an Etoupe bag experience that white stitching becomes grubby and dirty easily, and if so, how do you clean it without damaging it or the bag. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



*eliwon*, I have an etoupe/argile Ghillies and it is in perfect condition.


----------



## Keekeee

eliwon said:


> Firstly, wish you all the best of luck with this one
> 
> Slightly off topic: when hopefully I get to order a Ghillies, I am torn between Etoupe and Etain.  As you experts know bags in Etoupe comes with a white(ish) stitching and Etain with  Etain coloured stitching. Does any of you owning an Etoupe bag experience that white stitching becomes grubby and dirty easily, and if so, how do you clean it without damaging it or the bag. Any info would be greatly appreciated!




I have a 11 years old brique box kelly with white stitching and the stitching hasnt got dirty at all.. Also a 2 years old moutarde B with white stitching that i use quite often and stitching is still perfectly white..
HTH


----------



## eliwon

Keekeee said:


> I have a 11 years old brique box kelly with white stitching and the stitching hasnt got dirty at all.. Also a 2 years old moutarde B with white stitching that i use quite often and stitching is still perfectly white..
> HTH



Keekee (loads of e's) thanks for kind and informative reply - good to know that it keeps up so well!


----------



## eliwon

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *eliwon*, I have an etoupe/argile Ghillies and it is in perfect condition.



Thank you for your input, I value highly this positive respond - hopefully my wish will come through and will be your "half-twin" with a mono coloured Etoupe in a not too distant future!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eliwon said:


> Thank you for your input, I value highly this positive respond - hopefully my wish will come through and will be your "half-twin" with a mono coloured Etoupe in a not too distant future!



That would be wonderful! Please post pics when you get her


----------



## eliwon

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That would be wonderful! Please post pics when you get her



In due time - at the moment it isn't even ordered - I am waiting to be on a waiting list, i.e. when the shop opens their waiting list. Living on the outskirts of Europe and thus dealing with a SMALL H shop means they are only allowed to order bags in certain types of leather and hardware, so ATM I have only a sort of half verbal promise that it MIGHT happen! In other words, in a very uncertain future i will hopefully be able to post    I hope for all H angels to be with me on this project!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eliwon said:


> In due time - at the moment it isn't even ordered - I am waiting to be on a waiting list, i.e. when the shop opens their waiting list. Living on the outskirts of Europe and thus dealing with a SMALL H shop means they are only allowed to order bags in certain types of leather and hardware, so ATM I have only a sort of half verbal promise that it MIGHT happen! In other words, in a very uncertain future i will hopefully be able to post    I hope for all H angels to be with me on this project!




My fingers are crossed for you that you get your Ghillies, *eliwon*!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eliwon said:


> Firstly, wish you all the best of luck with this one
> Slightly off topic: when hopefully I get to order a Ghillies, I am torn between Etoupe and Etain.  As you experts know bags in Etoupe comes with a white(ish) stitching and Etain with  Etain coloured stitching. Does any of you owning an Etoupe bag experience that white stitching becomes grubby and dirty easily, and if so, how do you clean it without damaging it or the bag. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



I've had my etoupe birkin for at least 6 years and the stitching looks fine. Talk to VigeeLeBrun. She's got a  etoupe ghillies Kelly that is just spectacular.


----------



## eliwon

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My fingers are crossed for you that you get your Ghillies, *eliwon*!



Thanks a lot Vigee, been following avidly so many of your posts on tPF and learning a lot! Please do keep up the good work, it is greatly appreciated, and thanks for your good wishes!


----------



## eliwon

etoupebirkin said:


> I've had my etoupe birkin for at least 6 years and the stitching looks fine. Talk to VigeeLeBrun. She's got a  etoupe ghillies Kelly that is just spectacular.



Thank you so much etoupebirkin for your reply and kind advice! Being almost a novice on the H bags, apart from my new to me Herbag Vibrato (oranges with dark brown leather and lots of other shades between the orange, perfect with soooooo many silks) any info and advice is greatly appreciated! Etoupe colour seems to me a wonderful neutral, perfect all year round here way up north, giving a lot of mileage, apart from being lovely in it's own right! Bright colours are lovely as well, but here they have a very "narrow window" during three or four summer months, so muted shades are more useful (hence  me sticking to Bottega Veneta Ebano and scuoru/grey) through the seasons, before graduating to BIG girls' bags - Hermes  lovely to be part of this community and wishing everybody a belated Happy New Year (and an excuse for rambling on!).


----------



## mp4

Tinklemd said:


> Here it goes again..been a while since I last posted... K32 Black Ghillies grain d'H and swift!
> Come be twins with me on this one, too, Vigee!
> View attachment 2333128
> View attachment 2333129



Hi Dear, how is the grain d'H wearing?  I'm a little obsessed with this bag at the moment!


----------



## Kkho

I'm back from my holiday and went to ask my SA about the blue thalassa ghilles for this season. URGH!! Store manager is still on leave so she said she still can't confirm on the colours available for this season. Sm will be back in another week's time. Will report back ASAP. If it's really blue thalassa I have asked her to hold one out for me. I'm getting so excited!


----------



## MapleLuxe

Sorry if i post this is the wrong place  to ask but approximates how much is a tri color ghillie with the ostrich skin purple. blue and brown handles cost from Hermes (not from a reseller)
I always wandered the pricing but only have come across price for a denim Ghillies on here!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eliwon said:


> Thanks a lot Vigee, been following avidly so many of your posts on tPF and learning a lot! Please do keep up the good work, it is greatly appreciated, and thanks for your good wishes!



Oh my gosh, *eliwon*, you are so welcome! Glad to help, even in a small way


----------



## eliwon

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh my gosh, *eliwon*, you are so welcome! Glad to help, even in a small way



Thanks again, just going through all the posts in What is your latest H purchase? and realising your  SO order! Am currently on page 200, so before i get through the whole thread I will perhaps get to see the pictures - it is lovely to see everyone's hauls


----------



## Keekeee

eliwon said:


> In due time - at the moment it isn't even ordered - I am waiting to be on a waiting list, i.e. when the shop opens their waiting list. Living on the outskirts of Europe and thus dealing with a SMALL H shop means they are only allowed to order bags in certain types of leather and hardware, so ATM I have only a sort of half verbal promise that it MIGHT happen! In other words, in a very uncertain future i will hopefully be able to post    I hope for all H angels to be with me on this project!




Sending you good luck from here eliwon.. Hope the wait is not too long&#128521;


----------



## eliwon

Keekeee said:


> Sending you good luck from here eliwon.. Hope the wait is not too long&#128521;



Thanks a lot Keekeee, may the Force be with us all in our endless hunt for H beauties


----------



## doves75

We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#128522;


----------



## TankerToad

doves75 said:


> We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 2451882


doves~~~ You got one! Horrah!!!
Glad to see these finally making it to the boutiques. You and etoupeB~so happy for you both. Still none in my part of the world but they have given moe something else.....to keep me happy. Still.....those Ghillies.....ahhhh so cool!


----------



## doves75

TankerToad said:


> doves~~~ You got one! Horrah!!!
> Glad to see these finally making it to the boutiques. You and etoupeB~so happy for you both. Still none in my part of the world but they have given moe something else.....to keep me happy. Still.....those Ghillies.....ahhhh so cool!




Thanks TankerToad &#128522;&#128522;. I was so happy to finally able to take her out after 3 weeks sleeping in its box. &#128513;&#128513; 
I hope you will get yours soon &#128591;&#128591; so we can be triplets&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## TankerToad

doves75 said:


> Thanks TankerToad &#128522;&#128522;. I was so happy to finally able to take her out after 3 weeks sleeping in its box. &#128513;&#128513;
> I hope you will get yours soon &#128591;&#128591; so we can be triplets&#128525;&#128525;



Yes!! But until then I am so joyful that you have one!


----------



## doves75

TankerToad said:


> Yes!! But until then I am so joyful that you have one!




Aaawww...thank you TT. &#10084;&#65039;&#128591;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## birkel

darling i loveeeee i find the canvas bags to be more ........ interesting !!!!


----------



## Tinklemd

mp4 said:


> Hi Dear, how is the grain d'H wearing?  I'm a little obsessed with this bag at the moment!



The grain d'H is wearing just fine.  I find that I have to be careful with the side of the bag which is swift cause that leather is super soft.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag!  It goes with about everything!


----------



## LuxChic

I absolutely LOVE the toile combo Ghillies!! They really are amazing.  

What colors does the Ghillies come in right now?


----------



## JessOrange

Beautiful detailing. LOVE Ghillie!


----------



## HollyandHarper

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wow, there is a lot going on there on that Ghillies!



I do love the colors!!


----------



## HollyandHarper

Do let me know if anyone comes across either a K or B ghillies...I've turned down two now because I didn't think I would use them or the colors offered and I so realize that was a mistake!!!! The resellers are crazy so I have to visit our store more frequent than my husband would like!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

doves75 said:


> We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#128522;
> View attachment 2451882



This is a very wearable combi thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hed Kandi

doves75 said:


> We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#128522;
> View attachment 2451882



Congrats! great combination!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#128522;
> View attachment 2451882



*doves*, your new Ghillies is too gorgeous and I love it. So wearable and lovely.
Major congrats!


----------



## sissy milano

doves75 said:


> We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#128522;
> View attachment 2451882



major congrats! your ghillies is a dream.


----------



## TankerToad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5404b11e98
This beauty strikes me as a really good buy.
Just sayin'


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5404b11e98
> This beauty strikes me as a really good buy.
> Just sayin'



*TT*, are you kidding? This is a GREAT buy for Ghillies. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lovehoney

I am so happy to my first Ghillie. 
It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura. 
She is argile swift 35.


----------



## dharma

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929



Breathtakingly elegant! Congratulations!!! Thanks for posting it here  enjoy!!


----------



## dharma

doves75 said:


> We all love ghillies...I know it's not as special as the exotic skin ghillies but I'd love to share mine. &#128522;
> View attachment 2451882



I love this so much!! The toile ghillies are perfection, very special indeed


----------



## lovehoney

dharma said:


> I love this so much!! The toile ghillies are perfection, very special indeed




Thanks a lot~ I just know the bag is called by 'the toile ghillies'. 
I love this texture too.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929



Congrats!!! This is such an elegant beauty!!!


----------



## starstarz

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929


 
OMG!!! I LOVE THIS! This is so grogeous and elegant!


----------



## lovehoney

starstarz said:


> OMG!!! I LOVE THIS! This is so grogeous and elegant!




Thanks a lot. Here is one more photo with H's spring/summer heels. 
They look chic and elegant.


----------



## minismurf04

So elegant! What a neutral color to boot! Great score thanks for sharing!


----------



## doves75

Thank you all .. birkel, Jadeite, Hed Kandi, VigeeLeBrun, sissy milano.... I really love my B Ghillies. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Sorry I could not mutiple quotes anymore after the app update &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## doves75

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929




Congrats lovehoney!! This color is neutral but so lovely at the same time. &#128525;


----------



## Hed Kandi

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929





Congrats!


----------



## thyme

lovehoney said:


> Thanks a lot. Here is one more photo with H's spring/summer heels.
> They look chic and elegant.



congrats!!! it is stunning..love the sandals too!! are they this season????


----------



## HollyandHarper

Beautiful!!! I so love the ghillies!!!


----------



## lovehoney

chincac said:


> congrats!!! it is stunning..love the sandals too!! are they this season????




Thank you~ It's this 14' ss season~!


----------



## Tinklemd

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929



Beautiful!  Looks like grain d'H and swift?


----------



## michumichu

dharma said:


> Who loves these bags?    When I first heard about these new bags on the forum over a year ago, I was so excited!! I have always loved this detailing on other Hermes leather goods and couldn't wait to see how it translated to the Birkin and Kelly. I was hoping we could post all info and pictures here so it's all in one place. And hopefully lucky members who receive their bags could post a picture here for reference....pretty please?
> 
> Fall 2011 brought us the first three color offerings in birkin and Kelly:  fauve, vert Veronese and rubis tadalakt. Can't find a pic of vert Veronese.....
> 
> View attachment 1711551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711550



Very pretty! It looks like lace, very feminine


----------



## tinkerbell69

michumichu said:


> Very pretty! It looks like lace, very feminine



Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....


----------



## Nico_79

tinkerbell69 said:


> Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

tinkerbell69 said:


> Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....



Grin n green
Bravo b


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tinkerbell69 said:


> Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....



Gorgeous, major congrats, *tinkerbell*!


----------



## Anfang

Awesome !!!


----------



## mp4

tinkerbell69 said:


> Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....



I just died!  Love vert Veronese and ghillies!  This is perfect!


----------



## Accesorize

lovehoney said:


> I am so happy to my first Ghillie.
> It was unexpected purchase but I become love Ghillie's elegance and classic aura.
> She is argile swift 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506924
> View attachment 2506927
> View attachment 2506929


So beautiful!


----------



## Jadeite

tinkerbell69 said:


> Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....




Tadelakt? Just gorgeous how shiney this is.


----------



## HollyandHarper

Oh I LOVE your bag!!! Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dharma

tinkerbell69 said:


> Here is a picture of my Vert Veronese Ghillie ~ sorry for the bad pic but I took it in a hurry....



Just gorgeous! I love the vert Veronese version!! Congrats!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful VV Ghillie


----------



## tinkerbell69

Anfang said:


> Awesome !!!





mp4 said:


> I just died!  Love vert Veronese and ghillies!  This is perfect!





Jadeite said:


> Tadelakt? Just gorgeous how shiney this is.



Thank you Jadeite ~ Yes it is Tadelakt. Love the shine too 



HollyandHarper said:


> Oh I LOVE your bag!!! Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!!!





dharma said:


> Just gorgeous! I love the vert Veronese version!! Congrats!





Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful VV Ghillie



Thank you all so much ~ I can't wait to finally take her out for a spin


----------



## honeybeez

May i ask does the swift ghilles lost its shape after sometime of using it?


----------



## Dearsa

Dear all ghillies lovers,
I need some help.. Im being offered k35 ghillies rosy / rouge h or kelly 35 in gold colour.. May i know if ghillies bag is easy to maintain? And is ghillies rosy a good choice? I have not seen one in real life but it does look pale to me.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Al3efer

I love ghillies


----------



## Mykonos

Is ghillies difficult to come by?


----------



## ladyjane 963

Great news I am going to pick up the Sanguine/toile ghille very soon


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladyjane 963 said:


> Great news I am going to pick up the Sanguine/toile ghille very soon



Major congrats, *ladyjane*! Please post pics asap, can't wait to see it!! :flowers;


----------



## doves75

Hi ladies....the anemone Ghillies swift and Togo leather are so TDF!! The pic looks so beautiful and I bet it's more beautiful in person!!


----------



## ladyjane 963

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *ladyjane*! Please post pics asap, can't wait to see it!! :flowers;


 
I will try, been having problems with my computer unable to posting pics for a while now , will collect my bag on friday.

VigeeleBrun, I just love your Kelly Ghillies argile/etoupe, oh how I wish I had that bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladyjane 963 said:


> I will try, been having problems with my computer unable to posting pics for a while now , will collect my bag on friday.
> 
> VigeeleBrun, I just love your Kelly Ghillies argile/etoupe, oh how I wish I had that bag.



ladyjane, Thanks and I can't wait to see your pics! Also, there is nothing worse than computer problems


----------



## etoupebirkin

ladyjane 963 said:


> Great news I am going to pick up the Sanguine/toile ghille very soon



You'll be be twin!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ladyjane 963

etoupebirkin said:


> You'll be be twin!!! Congrats!!!


 

So pleased I am going to be your twin on this special bag, I am sure you love yours.


----------



## Elina0408

ladyjane 963 said:


> Great news I am going to pick up the Sanguine/toile ghille very soon



Great news indeed! This combi sounds amazing!


----------



## ladyjane 963

ladyjane 963 said:


> Great news I am going to pick up the Sanguine/toile ghille very soon


 
Just picked up my bag this is my first size in a 35 my other B is a 30,

Can the ladies who also have the toile bags advise me is it normal that the toile area is not as taught looking as our all leather B bags are at the front back areas, hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Mykonos

Hello, can someone take a picture of their used Kelly Ghillies in Tadelakt leather?

I'm about to get one in this leather, but having second thoughts, because it might be easy to get scratched and wrinkled... 
Or should I opt for Grain'H in Argile??


But a total different look. Think Tadelakt rubis has a more classic and timeless look.

Please help to advise! 
Thanks Ladies.


----------



## ladyjane 963

Mykonos said:


> Hello, can someone take a picture of their used Kelly Ghillies in Tadelakt leather?
> 
> I'm about to get one in this leather, but having second thoughts, because it might be easy to get scratched and wrinkled...
> Or should I opt for Grain'H in Argile??
> 
> 
> But a total different look. Think Tadelakt rubis has a more classic and timeless look.
> 
> Please help to advise!
> Thanks Ladies.


 
I have an Illico in Tadelakt and the problem I have is blisters from rain , so I am afraid I would never buy another bag in this leather again.


----------



## chaneljewel

The ghillies are all so beautiful!   I just love them!


----------



## mp4

Finally laid eyes on a ghillies!    It killed me to pass, but the color was not what I've been waiting 2 years for.  As with most things H, patience must prevail!  Fingers crossed that the ghillie drought is subsiding somewhat...


----------



## Jadeite

mp4 said:


> Finally laid eyes on a ghillies!    It killed me to pass, but the color was not what I've been waiting 2 years for.  As with most things H, patience must prevail!  Fingers crossed that the ghillie drought is subsiding somewhat...




That must have taken much willpower to resist, two years is not a short time .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Finally laid eyes on a ghillies!    It killed me to pass, but the color was not what I've been waiting 2 years for.  As with most things H, patience must prevail!  Fingers crossed that the ghillie drought is subsiding somewhat...



What color Ghillies was it, *mp*?


----------



## mp4

Jadeite said:


> That must have taken much willpower to resist, two years is not a short time .



  It was difficult!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> What color Ghillies was it, *mp*?



I'm afraid to say.  Most here will freak out.  It starts with a t and ends in e.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> It was difficult!
> 
> I'm afraid to say.  Most here will freak out.  It starts with a t and ends in e.



No way, lol!!!! Well, you have to LOVE it! So, I completely understand, *mp*!


----------



## pretty99

just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!


----------



## mp4

Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No way, lol!!!! Well, you have to LOVE it! So, I completely understand, *mp*!



Your ghillie is a personal fav of mine!  I hope something love-worthy turns up soon.


----------



## boo1689

pretty99 said:


> just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!


 enough said!


----------



## purselover888

pretty99 said:


> just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!



Really really pretty!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Love the detailing on them


----------



## dharma

pretty99 said:


> just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!



Wow! This is lovely! I'm so happy to see all the ghillies in this thread!


----------



## dharma

mp4 said:


> It was difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to say.  Most here will freak out.  It starts with a t and ends in e.



I hope one that you love turns up soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!



Wow! Just GORGEOUS!!!! Major congrats, *pretty*!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Hi ladies
Whats price for b30 ostrich ghillies tri colour in paris??

Thanks


----------



## jkld11

Hi everyone! Does anyone know what colors they're doing for Ghillies this season?
TIA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jkld11 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know what colors they're doing for Ghillies this season?
> TIA!



No, but I will ask my lovely SA when I see her this week


----------



## jkld11

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No, but I will ask my lovely SA when I see her this week


Thank you!! I'm so obsessed!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No, but I will ask my lovely SA when I see her this week


 
 Escaping the Island *Vigee*! Can't wait to see what you bring back! Row row row your boat...


----------



## hermesBB

jkld11 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know what colors they're doing for Ghillies this season?
> TIA!




I've seen ghillies in Bamboo and anemone (same as Nico's post). Quite a few in blue ostrich and one tricolor/leather beige/white in croc and one tricolor/leather red in croc as well


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jkld11

Nico, I'm totally inspired after seeing your gorgeous bag!!


----------



## jkld11

Wow! Thank you for the intel.
I'm dreaming of seeing the Togo/swift leather combo ghillies in one of the fall colors like Curry. Yum!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Escaping the Island *Vigee*! Can't wait to see what you bring back! Row row row your boat...



*Nico*, I have to stay on Ban Island, lol ~ exceeded my H bag quota by H standards, lol and my own ~ three Bs in six months are way too many! But I would love to enable anyone to join me on Ban Island, will scope out out the Ghillies for next season later this week.


----------



## Nico_79

hermesBB said:


> I've seen ghillies in Bamboo and anemone (same as Nico's post). Quite a few in blue ostrich and one tricolor/leather beige/white in croc and one tricolor/leather red in croc as well
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
*HermesBB*, sorry to go off topic, but your avatar is too cute! 

Back to topic, yes bamboo and anemone. Not sure about FW'14.



jkld11 said:


> Nico, I'm totally inspired after seeing your gorgeous bag!!


 
*Jkld*, glad I could enable!  I hope you find a Ghillies you can fall in love with, they are really quite something to look at. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, I have to stay on Ban Island, lol ~ exceeded my H bag quota by H standards, lol and my own ~ three Bs in six months are way too many! But I would love to enable anyone to join me on Ban Island, will scope out out the Ghillies for next season later this week.


 
*Vigee*, looking forward to hearing your intel. My SA mentioned something about suede and black combo, but not sure if that was last year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> *HermesBB*, sorry to go off topic, but your avatar is too cute!
> 
> Back to topic, yes bamboo and anemone. Not sure about FW'14.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jkld*, glad I could enable!  I hope you find a Ghillies you can fall in love with, they are really quite something to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigee*, looking forward to hearing your intel. *My SA mentioned something about suede and black combo, but not sure if that was last year.*


*
Nico*, a suede and black Ghillies would be TDF, might have to get my boat out and escape Ban Island!


----------



## ldldb

hermesBB said:


> I've seen ghillies in Bamboo and anemone (same as Nico's post). Quite a few in blue ostrich and *one tricolor/leather beige/white in croc and one tricolor/leather red in croc as well*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



i would happily say yes to any one of these (esp the exotic ones) and buy a one way ticket to ban island!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!



Just wandered into this thread. Danger.danger. 

This is soooooo pretty hun!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just wandered into this thread. Danger.danger.
> 
> This is soooooo pretty hun!



*IF*, beware this Ghillies thread is deadly to the wallet. They are all so beautiful


----------



## hermesBB

ldldb said:


> i would happily say yes to any one of these (esp the exotic ones) and buy a one way ticket to ban island!!




Love the exotics too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hermesBB

My VV ghillies with permabrass hw 
Love the color to death (plz ignore the lower left corner, bad lighting)





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ldldb

hermesBB said:


> My VV ghillies with permabrass hw
> Love the color to death (plz ignore the lower left corner, bad lighting)
> View attachment 2766994
> View attachment 2766997
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



wow, i LOVE your bag, especially with the permabrass hw. Just perfect.


----------



## hermesBB

ldldb said:


> wow, i LOVE your bag, especially with the permabrass hw. Just perfect.



This one is for you! It was drop dead gorgeous IRL! So hard to let it go... 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ldldb

hermesBB said:


> This one is for you! It was drop dead gorgeous IRL! So hard to let it go...
> View attachment 2767031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



my head just hit the floor! i would NOT have been able to walk away from this bag. the skin just looks incredible even in a static photo. i'm saving your pic to my phone so i can drool over it from time to time !


----------



## hermesBB

ldldb said:


> my head just hit the floor! i would NOT have been able to walk away from this bag. the skin just looks incredible even in a static photo. i'm saving your pic to my phone so i can drool over it from time to time !




I know... Sigh... the markup was insane...... Tears... 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> This one is for you! It was drop dead gorgeous IRL! So hard to let it go...
> View attachment 2767031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





hermesBB said:


> My VV ghillies with permabrass hw
> Love the color to death (plz ignore the lower left corner, bad lighting)
> View attachment 2766994
> View attachment 2766997
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



*hermesBB*, love your VV Ghillies, the permabrass hardware looks wonderful with it. Perfect for F/W ~ major congrats! 

Also, what is the color of the exotic Ghillies?


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hermesBB*, love your VV Ghillies, the permabrass hardware looks wonderful with it. Perfect for F/W ~ major congrats!
> 
> Also, what is the color of the exotic Ghillies?



Thanks V! I got her two years ago but not too much outing, need more spin around the town with her ! 

The croc I remember vaguely as sanguine, but need expert to confirm...


----------



## Nico_79

hermesBB said:


> This one is for you! It was drop dead gorgeous IRL! So hard to let it go...
> View attachment 2767031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Oh my this is stunning! I can only imagine the markup...

Love the VV ghillies, so elegant!


----------



## jkld11

Ahhhh my dream bag! Congrats. It's gorgeous.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Thanks V! I got her two years ago but not too much outing, need more spin around the town with her !
> 
> *The croc I remember vaguely as sanguine, but need expert to confirm...*



Thanks *hermesBB*, this is such a beautiful color!


----------



## joanneminnie

Sooo beautiful! Now I want a ghilles ... Could anyone please let me know if they are more expensive than the regular B/K? If so, by how much? Thanks a Lot!!


----------



## starstarz

My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!


----------



## doves75

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754




She's so stunning starstarz!! Major congrats on your exotic Ghillies &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754



Wowza and a major congrats to you, *starstarz*! Absolutely beautiful, love that *blue* birdie Ghillies. What is the name of the color?


----------



## Leah

Hermes BB and Starstarz - BEAUTIFUL MAGNIFICENT bags!!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## Nico_79

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754


 
Congratulations *starstarz*! That is one purdy birdie!


----------



## hermesBB

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754




Major score!! Congrats! The BE birdie is such a keeper!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hermesaddicted

hermesBB said:


> My VV ghillies with permabrass hw
> Love the color to death (plz ignore the lower left corner, bad lighting)
> View attachment 2766994
> View attachment 2766997
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I was offered this exaclty same bag at FSH last year and still can believe I declined it.  Got an orange B35 GHW instead, but now I have second thoughts about it because of epsom leather.
Have been dreaming about this VV Ghillies since than. So classy and chic.
By then, it was my first B and I thought it would be my only one. (What was I thinking? lol)
Have been offered another bags after, but none captured my heart. This Ghillies is so unique and amazing. Hope to find another one day.


----------



## hermesaddicted

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754


This is truly amazing!! Love your blue birdie!


----------



## bagidiotic

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754



Gosh amazing
This bird ready to take off 
Congrats


----------



## hermesBB

hermesaddicted said:


> I was offered this exaclty same bag at FSH last year and still can believe I declined it.  Got an orange B35 GHW instead, but now I have second thoughts about it because of epsom leather.
> Have been dreaming about this VV Ghillies since than. So classy and chic.
> By then, it was my first B and I thought it would be my only one. (What was I thinking? lol)
> Have been offered another bags after, but none captured my heart. This Ghillies is so unique and amazing. Hope to find another one day.




Epsom is hardy and serves well as your first B. There will always the second and third and down the slope we go, haha. 

If you don't need exactly the same one there are a few new Ghillies coming up this season really lovely as well. 

Or you can check some reputable resellers. Sometimes they pop up in one of these resellers list. 

Best wishes to finding your dream ghillies heart~~


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jkld11

Ooh Hermesbb, have you seen what's coming up? Please share if you can!


----------



## hermesBB

jkld11 said:


> Ooh Hermesbb, have you seen what's coming up? Please share if you can!




Check my earlier posts 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## doves75

hermesBB said:


> This one is for you! It was drop dead gorgeous IRL! So hard to let it go...
> View attachment 2767031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




This sanguine grandmarriage B is so pretty!! I love the lizard handles, they are strong and stiff!! Congrats!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jkld11

Oops, I did see your earlier post! I'm too sleep deprived today. Doh!


----------



## Jadeite

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754




Striking!


----------



## lum709

starstarz said:


> My first Ghillies and first exotic!!!
> 
> View attachment 2767754



beautiful combo


----------



## Serva1

Congrats starstarz, a beautiful blue birdie!


----------



## starstarz

Thank you everyone for the compliment! My blue baby is in a combination of Bleu Saphir, Bleu Iris and Bleu Mal.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliment! My blue baby is in a combination of *Bleu Saphir, Bleu Iris and Bleu Mal*.



*starstarz*, many thanks for the color ID. It didn't look like BE on my screen, so I really appreciate your response. Major congrats!
Your Ghillies is a stunner


----------



## rania1981

May I join the Ghillies club? So excited to present Miss Anemone 35


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> May I join the Ghillies club? So excited to present Miss Anemone 35



Gorgeous anemone Ghillie 35, major congrats, *rania*! So glad that you are in the Ghillies club!


----------



## Monicaali

I really wanted to do a reveal but I can't , here is my contribution , presenting my Ghillies b 35 in Turquoise , the leather is a combination of Togo & swift , may I join Ghillies Club.


----------



## Freckles1

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Monicaali

Sorry it doesn't let me to attached the file


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monicaali said:


> I really wanted to do a reveal but I can't , here is my contribution , presenting my Ghillies b 35 in Turquoise , the leather is a combination of Togo & swift , may I join Ghillies Club.



Dying to see a pic, *Monicaali*!!! Have never see a Ghillies Turquoise B35, please trying posing the pic again.


----------



## Monicaali

VigeeLeBrun I did it just for you, hope you enjoy it


----------



## bagidiotic

Monicaali said:


> VigeeLeBrun I did it just for you, hope you enjoy it



Congrats 
First time  i see in this color
Very nice


----------



## Monicaali

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> First time  i see in this color
> Very nice



Thanks , I can't still believe it , I'm on cloud 9 :snowballs:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monicaali said:


> VigeeLeBrun I did it just for you, hope you enjoy it



*Monicaali*, this Ghillies is such a gorgeous color! Major congrats again, it is TDF and many thanks for the pic. 
Love your new ashtray, too ~ one of my favs!


----------



## meowmeow94

I really love your gloves and other love bags


----------



## dharma

rania1981 said:


> May I join the Ghillies club? So excited to present Miss Anemone 35



Wow! This is stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## dharma

Monicaali said:


> VigeeLeBrun I did it just for you, hope you enjoy it



Another lucky girl!! You must be so excited! I didn't know they were doing turquoise, it's amazing! I love the subtlety of the single color ghillies, just beautiful!


----------



## rania1981

Thank you all, especially Vigee for all the encouragement and warm welcome to the Ghillies club!


----------



## doves75

rania1981 said:


> May I join the Ghillies club? So excited to present Miss Anemone 35







Monicaali said:


> VigeeLeBrun I did it just for you, hope you enjoy it




Both bags are so gorgeous congrats to you both and welcome to the Ghillies club!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Monicaali said:


> VigeeLeBrun I did it just for you, hope you enjoy it



Such a bright beautiful and stunning color, love it


----------



## BirkinLover77

rania1981 said:


> May I join the Ghillies club? So excited to present Miss Anemone 35


I will drool on this beauty, congrats to you


----------



## Luvquality

Ghillies are so beautiful!! The craftsmanship is just amazing.


----------



## Kkho

Hi fellow H fans. I've a dilemma and need a little help. I have just been offered by my local SA a ghilles b30 in anemone. Whilst my husband was away for his biz trip recently, he helped me pick up an anemone constance. Now I can't decide whether to take the ghilles. Any suggestions ladies? I also have a K sellier crocus, and ultraviolet lindy. Is that too many purples?


----------



## doves75

Kkho said:


> Hi fellow H fans. I've a dilemma and need a little help. I have just been offered by my local SA a ghilles b30 in anemone. Whilst my husband was away for his biz trip recently, he helped me pick up an anemone constance. Now I can't decide whether to take the ghilles. Any suggestions ladies? I also have a K sellier crocus, and ultraviolet lindy. Is that too many purples?




Well, for someone who likes purple, I don't think it's too much purple. If I were you, you should go, look and try the bag Kkho. If you think it's too much purple then you can let it go. But at the same time it's hard to say no for H bag. Good luck and let us know what you decide. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> Hi fellow H fans. I've a dilemma and need a little help. I have just been offered by my local SA a ghilles b30 in anemone. Whilst my husband was away for his biz trip recently, he helped me pick up an anemone constance. Now I can't decide whether to take the ghilles. Any suggestions ladies? I also have a K sellier crocus, and ultraviolet lindy. Is that too many purples?



Really a tough choice
I will choose  constance 
Its really  verrrrry hard to get one 
But provided  its c24 or elan
Otherwise  i go for b30 Ghillies 
If u can afford  to  keep two 
Then why not
They're   all  very different  purple 
And if you like purple


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Hi fellow H fans. I've a dilemma and need a little help. I have just been offered by my local SA a ghilles b30 in anemone. Whilst my husband was away for his biz trip recently, he helped me pick up an anemone constance. Now I can't decide whether to take the ghilles. Any suggestions ladies? I also have a K sellier crocus, and ultraviolet lindy. Is that too many purples?



Never can have too many variations on purple, *Kkho*, IMO. Hmmm, I must say that this is a tough decision. What color hardware do the bags have? I am very partial to GHW with purple leathers ~ have an anemone B35 GHW and an argile/etoupe Ghillies PHW. Love them both. Personally, I would go with the Constance as I do not have one in my collection. So, it's a matter of the hardware and probably the size of the Constance, too. Also, can you get them both? There is an H rule of only 2 B/K per year, yet I bought 3 in 2 months this past year with the SMs approval.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Kkho

Thank you all for the advices. My husband has picked up the constance élan in anemone with phw already. I'll head to the store tomorrow to have a look at the ghilles! Will update for sure


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Thank you all for the advices. My husband has picked up the constance élan in anemone with phw already. I'll head to the store tomorrow to have a look at the ghilles! Will update for sure



Yes, please keep us updated and what a lovely DH.


----------



## ayc

rania1981 and monicaali you guys are killing me with your gorgeous Bs!!

anyone knows any other colors than anemone and turquoise for ghillies for this season?


----------



## Kkho

My dilemma continues. Went and saw the ghilles today. It was gorgeous but still wasn't sure whether I should have 2 bags in the same color. Plus I have quite a few purple / pink bags already. Asked my Sa whether I can SO a bag. As the store manager isn't in today, she will let me know in the next couple of days. If I am not allowed, I'll pick the ghilles up. Will update in a few days time.


----------



## rania1981

ayc said:


> rania1981 and monicaali you guys are killing me with your gorgeous Bs!!
> 
> anyone knows any other colors than anemone and turquoise for ghillies for this season?



Thanks ayc! the only other color I know of is Bamboo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> My dilemma continues. Went and saw the ghilles today. It was gorgeous but still wasn't sure whether I should have 2 bags in the same color. Plus I have quite a few purple / pink bags already. Asked my Sa whether I can SO a bag. As the store manager isn't in today, she will let me know in the next couple of days. If I am not allowed, I'll pick the ghilles up. Will update in a few days time.



*Kkho*, I am following your saga and wait for the continuation of it. The Ghillies and Constance are so different that it wouldn't be bad to have two bags in anemone. Plus, in a few years if you feel that you aren't using one of them at all, you can always edited it from your collection. These two bags will ALWAYS be in high demand by consumers and lovers of H. This past year, think that I mentioned that I bought 3 Bs in 2 months, which is above and beyond the "customer limit" and had to have my SMs approval. Love them all and well worth it. Good luck and let us know your decision.


----------



## Kakadu

ayc said:


> anyone knows any other colors than anemone and turquoise for ghillies for this season?



A week ago some SA in Paris told me that they were presently selling Ghillies in brique (Togo and Evercolor)
I haven't seen any of these myself,but on wednesday I''ll be in Paris again,maybe I'll be lucky and discover one.


----------



## Sensational11

I need some help. Bamboo or Turquoise ghillies? Thanks!


----------



## doves75

Sensational11 said:


> I need some help. Bamboo or Turquoise ghillies? Thanks!




I prefer turquoise but I again I'm more of blue person than green. You have to see them in person. Pls post pics when you get your ghillies of your choice. Good luck!!


----------



## Tinklemd

Sensational11 said:


> I need some help. Bamboo or Turquoise ghillies? Thanks!




I was presented with similar options for a B35 but passed.  I would prefer the turquoise for similar reason as noted above, that I am more a blue person.  Bamboo though is an amazing green!  Please post pics when you decide!


----------



## bagidiotic

Sensational11 said:


> I need some help. Bamboo or Turquoise ghillies? Thanks!



More than happy to help
More specs on bag pls
Also
Your usual style or liking


----------



## purselover888

Bamboo!  One of the best colors ever


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sensational11 said:


> I need some help. Bamboo or Turquoise ghillies? Thanks!



That's a tough choice! Although I am not much of a green person, I would go with Bamboo. That green hits it out of the park! Love it!


----------



## Sensational11

Thanks everyone! Looks like it's a tie between the green and blue.
Both were 35 in phw. It was a replacement for my BE ghw 35. :cry:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sensational11 said:


> Thanks everyone! Looks like it's a tie between the green and blue.
> Both were 35 in phw. It was a replacement for my BE ghw 35. :cry:



*Sensational*, which color did end up taking home with you as a replacement? Please fill us in when you have the time!


----------



## Sensational11

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sensational*, which color did end up taking home with you as a replacement? Please fill us in when you have the time!



Hi VigeeLeBrun! Sure I'll post a picture soon. Coincidentally I got a pair of similar colour sandals the day before I got this bag, like it was meant to be.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sensational11 said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun! Sure I'll post a picture soon. Coincidentally I got a pair of similar colour sandals the day before I got this bag, like it was meant to be.



*Sensational*, sandals and a Ghillie in the same color? That's such good luck and definitely meant to be! Congrats on both.


----------



## DH sucker

Sensational11 said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun! Sure I'll post a picture soon. Coincidentally I got a pair of similar colour sandals the day before I got this bag, like it was meant to be.




Sometimes it's just meant to be. Can't argue with the H gods...just go with the flow!


----------



## Sensational11

Hi. May I join the ghillies club? Presenting my turquoise ghillies and blue atoll sandals.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sensational11 said:


> Hi. May I join the ghillies club? Presenting my turquoise ghillies and blue atoll sandals.



This turquoise ghillies is the PERFECT happy summer B! OMG, it is gorgeous, *Sensational*. Major congrats! How do you like your blue atoll sandals? 
Have the gold box orans and don't wear them very much. Looking for a great alternative.


----------



## Sensational11

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This turquoise ghillies is the PERFECT happy summer B! OMG, it is gorgeous, *Sensational*. Major congrats! How do you like your blue atoll sandals?
> Have the gold box orans and don't wear them very much. Looking for a great alternative.



Thanks VigeeLeBrun! Sorry I took so long to post a pic.
I haven't started wearing the sandals yet but I love that the colour is very sweet-looking. The blue atoll orans was gorgeous too! It was a difficult decision.


----------



## doves75

Sensational11 said:


> Hi. May I join the ghillies club? Presenting my turquoise ghillies and blue atoll sandals.




Welcome Sensational11.....your ghillies is so adorable paired with beautiful oran. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153; congratulations!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Sensational11 said:


> Hi. May I join the ghillies club? Presenting my turquoise ghillies and blue atoll sandals.



They're are just beautiful


----------



## dessert1st

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This turquoise ghillies is the PERFECT happy summer B! OMG, it is gorgeous, *Sensational*. Major congrats! How do you like your blue atoll sandals?
> Have the gold box orans and don't wear them very much. Looking for a great alternative.




Hope you don't mind me chiming in about the Corfou sandal.  I have a couple and love them.  They are comfortable and feel different than the Oran. I would say that these sandals wear differently in that the straps hit your feet in different spots which can be good but they are more flat than the Oran. Lastly, because of the ring, the sandal does jingle a bit when you walk. I say it's worth trying them on and checking it out.  I would recommend them.  Oh and I also think they're a little more stylish in that it's a bit less casual than the Oran but that can also depend on what color you pick. They make so many pretty colors now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dessert1st said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in about the Corfou sandal.  I have a couple and love them.  They are comfortable and feel different than the Oran. I would say that these sandals wear differently in that the straps hit your feet in different spots which can be good but they are more flat than the Oran. Lastly, because of the ring, the sandal does jingle a bit when you walk. I say it's worth trying them on and checking it out.  I would recommend them.  Oh and I also think they're a little more stylish in that it's a bit less casual than the Oran but that can also depend on what color you pick. They make so many pretty colors now.



Thanks, *dessert*. Will have to seriously look at these Corfou sandals!


----------



## Luvquality

dessert1st said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in about the Corfou sandal.  I have a couple and love them.  They are comfortable and feel different than the Oran. I would say that these sandals wear differently in that the straps hit your feet in different spots which can be good but they are more flat than the Oran. Lastly, because of the ring, the sandal does jingle a bit when you walk. I say it's worth trying them on and checking it out.  I would recommend them.  Oh and I also think they're a little more stylish in that it's a bit less casual than the Oran but that can also depend on what color you pick. They make so many pretty colors now.


Both so lovely! Congratulations!!


----------



## TankerToad

May I introduce Ms Ciel Grizzly Ghillies?
(would love to see this thead moved to the Clubhouse)


----------



## lovelyhongbao

TankerToad said:


> May I introduce Ms Ciel Grizzly Ghillies?
> (would love to see this thead moved to the Clubhouse)



Gosh, we are identical ghillies twin. Congratulations. I got mine last Nov. Have been babying it. A bit worry about the suede might get stain easily.


----------



## TankerToad

lovelyhongbao said:


> Gosh, we are identical ghillies twin. Congratulations. I got mine last Nov. Have been babying it. A bit worry about the suede might get stain easily.


Hiya Twin!
Got this baby about a month ago and adore her
Grizzly is more hardy than Doblis, so I'm told~such a special bag!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

TankerToad said:


> Hiya Twin!
> Go this baby about a month ago and adore her
> Grizzly is more hardy than Doblis, so I'm told~such a special bag!



Indeed. Such a special beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mykonos

Such beauty! Can you also share the sideview? Is it a try-color Ghillies? I could see the side is a slightly darker shade of blue. 
Thanks!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> May I introduce Ms Ciel Grizzly Ghillies?
> (would love to see this thead moved to the Clubhouse)



WOW!!!!!   

That's stunning!!!! I can see you rocking this bag. Congrats on this beauty.


----------



## TankerToad

lovelyhongbao said:


> Gosh, we are identical ghillies twin. Congratulations. I got mine last Nov. Have been babying it. A bit worry about the suede might get stain easily.


 If you have a chance can you post a picture of your new baby?
I would love this thread to gain traction and be moved to the Clubhouse
Besides would love to see my bags sista twin!!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> That's stunning!!!! I can see you rocking this bag. Congrats on this beauty.


Thank you ! Oh EB have much to share with you as I need to move back in with you on Ban Island. Can you ready my cell? Seriously. Have been traveling soooooo much but that hasn't prevented me from doing major damage.


----------



## TankerToad

Mykonos said:


> Such beauty! Can you also share the sideview? Is it a try-color Ghillies? I could see the side is a slightly darker shade of blue.
> Thanks!


The sides are turquoise blue 
Ciel and Turquoise are the colors, but they look different in the different skins
Evercalf Grizzly and Clemence 
Quite a lovely lady, IMO


----------



## fromparis

Magnifique Tanker Toad  !
Thank you for posting pics : A true work of art  !


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> May I introduce Ms Ciel Grizzly Ghillies?
> (would love to see this thead moved to the Clubhouse)



WOW!!!!!   

That's stunning!!!! I can see you rocking this bag. Congrats on this beauty.

Oops, accidental double post. Yes, we will have adjoining cells on Ban Island. Am doing under the wire, pre-price increase shopping.


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> That's stunning!!!! I can see you rocking this bag. Congrats on this beauty.
> 
> Oops, accidental double post. Yes, we will have adjoining cells on Ban Island. Am doing under the wire, pre-price increase shopping.



That tri-color Ghillies is a lovely bag, isn't it?  I guess a few of this style have been hitting boutiques. . . .


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> That's stunning!!!! I can see you rocking this bag. Congrats on this beauty.
> 
> Oops, accidental double post. Yes, we will have adjoining cells on Ban Island. Am doing under the wire, pre-price increase shopping.


 ooohhhh
whatcha getting?? You can PM me
I'm so dead already.....but let's get our ajoining cells ready.....I'll call ahead and have the cabanna boy ready our tropical cocktails~one set for you and one set for me~line 'em up!
Going to need these when my AMEX bill arrives. 
Imagine THAT bill will find me even on Ban Island.


----------



## TankerToad

fromparis said:


> Magnifique Tanker Toad  !
> Thank you for posting pics : A true work of art  !


Thank you most kindly


----------



## twigz

TT, it's gorgeous!! I have ghillies-envy now!!


----------



## TankerToad

twigz said:


> TT, it's gorgeous!! I have ghillies-envy now!!


 
Thank you~Have been offered Ghillies in a few different combos over the years and have always passed, but this one captured my heart. I have a thing for Ciel anyway, and the Grizzly has a matte velvety texture that is so interesting IMO~


----------



## rania1981

TankerToad said:


> The sides are turquoise blue
> Ciel and Turquoise are the colors, but they look different in the different skins
> Evercalf Grizzly and Clemence
> Quite a lovely lady, IMO



Thats a very special ghillies!! congrats TT, I adore the ghillies style and submitted to an anemone b in ghillies a while ago, not sure if i posted pics here!


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> Thank you~Have been offered Ghillies in a few different combos over the years and have always passed, but this one captured my heart. I have a thing for Ciel anyway, and the Grizzly has a matte velvety texture that is so interesting IMO~


It's a beautiful bag!!  I adore Ciel and the grizzly texture really makes the color even more atmospheric and dreamy. Congratulations!


----------



## dharma

rania1981 said:


> Thats a very special ghillies!! congrats TT, I adore the ghillies style and submitted to an anemone b in ghillies a while ago, not sure if i posted pics here!


Please post pics here! Anemone is a gorgeous color! This thread is becoming a wonderful reference for the ghillies line


----------



## rania1981

dharma said:


> Please post pics here! Anemone is a gorgeous color! This thread is becoming a wonderful reference for the ghillies line



Happy to be part of the ghillies club, I have posted these on the forum but didn't post on this thread


----------



## dharma

rania1981 said:


> Happy to be part of the ghillies club, I have posted these on the forum but didn't post on this thread


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> It's a beautiful bag!!  I adore Ciel and the grizzly texture really makes the color even more atmospheric and dreamy. Congratulations!


You said exactly what I feel
Like the sky or clouds or fog~yes yes yes


----------



## TankerToad

rania1981 said:


> Happy to be part of the ghillies club, I have posted these on the forum but didn't post on this thread


 WOW!
That is fantastic~Thank you for sharing! AMAZING BAG~seriously stop one in their tracks WOW.
That color in those skins look so rich and REGAL!
A gentle contrast of the texture skins, and the ghillies detail in a DYNAMIC color!


----------



## Leah

TankerToad said:


> May I introduce Ms Ciel Grizzly Ghillies?
> (would love to see this thead moved to the Clubhouse)



Beautiful and very special. I am so biased but Hermes just can do NO wrong when it comes to blues! What a lovely combination of stunning blues. Enjoy your lovely new bag.



rania1981 said:


> Happy to be part of the ghillies club, I have posted these on the forum but didn't post on this thread



Gorgeous bag and very special!


----------



## rania1981

TankerToad said:


> WOW!
> That is fantastic~Thank you for sharing! AMAZING BAG~seriously stop one in their tracks WOW.
> That color in those skins look so rich and REGAL!
> A gentle contrast of the texture skins, and the ghillies detail in a DYNAMIC color!



Thanks dear, you're right, the two leathers create a subtle color contrast in an already amazing color, i really adore the details!! And congrats again on your ghillies, a special addition to an already fab collection!


----------



## rania1981

Gorgeous bag and very special![/QUOTE]

Thanks Leah


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> Happy to be part of the ghillies club, I have posted these on the forum but didn't post on this thread



Anemone + Ghillies B = GORGEOUS, *rania*!


----------



## twigz

TankerToad said:


> Thank you~Have been offered Ghillies in a few different combos over the years and have always passed, but this one captured my heart. I have a thing for Ciel anyway, and the Grizzly has a matte velvety texture that is so interesting IMO~



I thought it was just me   I have a thing for Ciel as well, just got the Berline in Ciel and Gris Pearl   Hermes blues just makes my heart flutter.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

TankerToad said:


> If you have a chance can you post a picture of your new baby?
> I would love this thread to gain traction and be moved to the Clubhouse
> Besides would love to see my bags sista twin!!



Here are the pictures of the blue beauty, I took last year when posting new goodies.


----------



## rania1981

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone + Ghillies B = GORGEOUS, *rania*!



You were a major enabler in this purchase Vigee!


----------



## rania1981

lovelyhongbao said:


> Here are the pictures of the blue beauty, I took last year when posting new goodies.



Oh so pretty, the colors the ghillies!!!


----------



## Leah

lovelyhongbao said:


> Here are the pictures of the blue beauty, I took last year when posting new goodies.



Wow - Beautiful!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> You were a major enabler in this purchase Vigee!



Thanks, *rania*! Love the Ghillies design so very much ~ such a special H bag.


----------



## TankerToad

lovelyhongbao said:


> Here are the pictures of the blue beauty, I took last year when posting new goodies.


 
*OH.MY.WORD.*
This is positively etheral. Who could not fall in love with this bag? The soft colors, the ghillies details, the different textures yet the overall unity of blue colors. It is like something floating out of the sky. What beautiful photos. 
*This bag just had a huge price  increase this week and we are so lucky to have it already.*
THANK YOU SO MUCH for sharing these photos. Very magical.
Seriously swooning~


----------



## lovelyhongbao

rania1981 said:


> Oh so pretty, the colors the ghillies!!!


The Anemone ghillie is stunning. We are lucky to get one ghillies beauty. 



Leah said:


> Wow - Beautiful!!


Thank you Leah.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

TankerToad said:


> *OH.MY.WORD.*
> This is positively etheral. Who could not fall in love with this bag? The soft colors, the ghillies details, the different textures yet the overall unity of blue colors. It is like something floating out of the sky. What beautiful photos.
> *This bag just had a huge price  increase this week and we are so lucky to have it already.*
> THANK YOU SO MUCH for sharing these photos. Very magical.
> Seriously swooning~



Yes, it is indeed lucky to get the beauty. Do you happen to know how much the increase is? My husband said it looks so elegant, and that elegance can even pass on to the carrier.  Have to admit, it took me a bit of thought taking pictures to show the true beauty, well, it worth the effort.  Have a good day.


----------



## TankerToad

lovelyhongbao said:


> Yes, it is indeed lucky to get the beauty. Do you happen to know how much the increase is? My husband said it looks so elegant, and that elegant even passed on to the carrier.  Have to admit, it tooks me a little bit thought in taking the pictures for showing the true beauty, but it worth the effort.  Have a good day.


You pictures are beautiful, thank you for taking the time. And I think you really did capture the dreamy quality and soft beauty and mix of texture of this bag.
I agree wth your husband, it is an elegant bag. And how sweet for him to see how elegant you look carrying this bag. How thoughtful of him to tell you. 
So proud to be your twin on this!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful collection of Ghillies!!  This thread really should have a thumb-tack.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovelyhongbao said:


> Here are the pictures of the blue beauty, I took last year when posting new goodies.



These pictures match the bag-- just spectacular!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> *OH.MY.WORD.*
> This is positively etheral. Who could not fall in love with this bag? The soft colors, the ghillies details, the different textures yet the overall unity of blue colors. It is like something floating out of the sky. What beautiful photos.
> *This bag just had a huge price  increase this week and we are so lucky to have it already.*
> THANK YOU SO MUCH for sharing these photos. Very magical.
> Seriously swooning~



I am just cringing on the price increase. I'm glad I got my ghillies when I did.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

etoupebirkin said:


> These pictures match the bag-- just spectacular!!!!



Thank you etoupebirkin. Have a good weekend.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I am just cringing on the price increase. I'm glad I got my ghillies when I did.


A staggering price increase on these bags!
Me too, so happy to be part of this GHILLIES club.
Just made it in under the wire and so happy~~
Feels like it is a good time to LOCK and HOLD all of our H, right?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> *I am just cringing on the price increase. I'm glad I got my ghillies when I did.*



+1, *EB*, you said it best!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


>



Beautiful picture of JC and her Ghillies, *TankerToad*. I would keep smiling too if I had such a beautiful bag.
I do like this Ghillies, but I wonder if the Grizzly is hard to maintain. If it can handle a few drops of rain or that rain would stain it.
But the combination is definitely beautiful though.


----------



## TankerToad

**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful picture of JC and her Ghillies, *TankerToad*. I would keep smiling too if I had such a beautiful bag.
> I do like this Ghillies, but I wonder if the Grizzly is hard to maintain. If it can handle a few drops of rain or that rain would stain it.
> But the combination is definitely beautiful though.


I was told the Grizzly was easier to maintain than the Veau Doblis. I wouldn't take ANY of my Hermes in the rain so I'm not too worried. This combiniation is so elegant~
I was told that rain would not stain her, but probably best not to take her in a downpour 
Honestly feel very blessed to have this bag~
Haha~Now I am Jaime's twin on this~


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> I was told the Grizzly was easier to maintain than the Veau Doblis. I wouldn't take ANY of my Hermes in the rain so I'm not too worried. This combiniation is so elegant~
> I was told that rain would not stain her, but probably best not to take her in a downpour
> Honestly feel very blessed to have this bag~
> Haha~Now I am Jaime's twin on this~



I also leave my H. bags at home when it pours, but since we have much more rain than sun here in a year, and the weather can be very unpredictable, I can't avoid to get caught in the rain once in a while .
So I was just wondering...since I still not have a blue H. bag nor a Ghillies, but I do have a beautiful strand of Schoeffel pearls that would look absolutely perfect with this. And now you just told me it can handle a few drops of rain, I'm starting to think if this could be a bag that would work for me and my humble collection. Mmmmm...
But then again, even if it would, it all depends on luck to find one. You are really lucky to own this beautiful Ghillies and like you said it yourself, it's a very elegant looking bag indeed, very special .


----------



## lovelyhongbao

TankerToad said:


>



Beautiful, love your smile, the ghillies matches it so perfectly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

**Chanel** said:


> I also leave my H. bags at home when it pours, but since we have much more rain than sun here in a year, and the weather can be very unpredictable, I can't avoid to get caught in the rain once in a while .
> So I was just wondering...since I still not have a blue H. bag nor a Ghillies, but I do have a beautiful strand of Schoeffel pearls that would look absolutely perfect with this. And now you just told me it can handle a few drops of rain, I'm starting to think if this could be a bag that would work for me and my humble collection. Mmmmm...
> But then again, even if it would, it all depends on luck to find one. You are really lucky to own this beautiful Ghillies and like you said it yourself, it's a very elegant looking bag indeed, very special .



Chanel, If you find one, I say get it. I always carry a bag like an envirosax with me in case it rains when I'm carrying a fragile leather. I have one Ghillies and I'm really glad I own it.


----------



## **Chanel**

etoupebirkin said:


> Chanel, If you find one, I say get it. I always carry a bag like an envirosax with me in case it rains when I'm carrying a fragile leather. I have one Ghillies and I'm really glad I own it.



Ok *etoupebirkin*,...I'm convinced . 
Let me message my SA tomorrow, he will leave to Paris soon.
I need to go to the boutique at the end of the month anyway and if it's meant to be...who knows. I've never seen a Ghillies IRL so far but would love to. 
Especially this one with Grizzly .
Hope the H. Gods will smile on me and that my SA will offer me this beautiful Ghillies. Fingers crossed!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fingers crossed for you too!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

etoupebirkin said:


> Fingers crossed for you too!!!



Thank you, dear .

If I would own that beautiful bag, I think the first thing I would do is gently touch the Grizzly part, I always wondered how Grizzly would feel . 
Yes...I know...I can be crazy....but when I got my first 35 B., I stuck my head inside it to smell the leather so that's probably even worse than touching the Grizzly :greengrin:.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TankerToad said:


>


Wonderful


----------



## TankerToad

**Chanel** said:


> Ok *etoupebirkin*,...I'm convinced .
> Let me message my SA tomorrow, he will leave to Paris soon.
> I need to go to the boutique at the end of the month anyway and if it's meant to be...who knows. I've never seen a Ghillies IRL so far but would love to.
> Especially this one with Grizzly .
> Hope the H. Gods will smile on me and that my SA will offer me this beautiful Ghillies. Fingers crossed!


 The Grizzly is so soft and touchable, you will love to pet your Grizzly should one come your way. Given that you have had to wait so long for your SO maybe they will find one of these special Ghillies combos for you.
Fingers and Toes crossed for you~~


----------



## TankerToad

http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/singing-the-blues/



Jamie posted more photos on her blog, I'll try to attach them here. You can read more about the bag on her blog! My DGF told me more I am now in a "rarified atmosphere" with Jaime. So funny. Of all the time I have spent literally in the atmosphere, it is being bag twins with the infamous Jamie on this very bag that elevates my atmosphere to "rarified" LOVEIT! The magic of Hermes, we are a global family.

And for the record she and I have several of the same bag, but then again she has almost everything so it is really not that hard to cross bag paths~~

_Jaime if you are reading this~~Its all in fun! Happy to beyour twin~~_


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> The Grizzly is so soft and touchable, you will love to pet your Grizzly should one come your way. _Given that you have had to wait so long for your SO maybe they will find one of these special Ghillies combos for you._
> Fingers and Toes crossed for you~~



Thank you dear, but this is a different boutique (the one you mean is the one that messed up my Blue Orage order, promised me another bag that should come in quickly...and that 'quickly' is now 14 months ago or so). 
But the boutique I am working with right now, is the one I got all my bags from.
My SA there is a sweetheart and he already has a Kelly on hold for me, but it's not a Ghillies.
He promised me to keep an eye out though. At the end of this month I will go to the boutique, when he's back from Paris. If I have the luck that he found me a Grizzly, my choice will be easy and I will pick the Grizzly of course . In case my SA is reading this: pleasseeee find me this Grizzly so that I can touch it haha .

Btw, love the new JC pics you posted. That Carmen looks really beautiful with the Ghillies.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TankerToad said:


> http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/singing-the-blues/
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie posted more photos on her blog, I'll try to attach them here. You can read more about the bag on her blog! My DGF told me more I am now in a "rarified atmosphere" with Jaime. So funny. Of all the time I have spent literally in the atmosphere, it is being bag twins with the infamous Jamie on this very bag that elevates my atmosphere to "rarified" LOVEIT! The magic of Hermes, we are a global family.
> 
> And for the record she and I have several of the same bag, but then again she has almost everything so it is really not that hard to cross bag paths~~
> 
> _Jaime if you are reading this~~Its all in fun! Happy to beyour twin~~_


This is a wow


----------



## TankerToad

From Jaime Chua Instagram
With her pretty Ghillies


----------



## TankerToad

Jaime Chua instagram with her new Ghillies Kelly


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ .


----------



## TankerToad

From Jaime Chua Instagram


----------



## TankerToad

From Jaime Chua Instagram This makes a surprisingly good winter bag!! Who Knew?


----------



## fendibbag

TankerToad said:


> http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/singing-the-blues/
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie posted more photos on her blog, I'll try to attach them here. You can read more about the bag on her blog! My DGF told me more I am now in a "rarified atmosphere" with Jaime. So funny. Of all the time I have spent literally in the atmosphere, it is being bag twins with the infamous Jamie on this very bag that elevates my atmosphere to "rarified" LOVEIT! The magic of Hermes, we are a global family.
> 
> And for the record she and I have several of the same bag, but then again she has almost everything so it is really not that hard to cross bag paths~~
> 
> _Jaime if you are reading this~~Its all in fun! Happy to beyour twin~~_


Hello my dear *TT*!!! What an absolutely gorgeous Ghilly!! I am so happy for you, this bag is just as special as you are!!


----------



## TankerToad

fendibbag said:


> Hello my dear *TT*!!! What an absolutely gorgeous Ghilly!! I am so happy for you, this bag is just as special as you are!!


Thank you pretty lady!! Sending happy wishes! Lets get together for an expresso soon and catch up~~
Have had gratuitous fun watching Jaime take her bag (my bag twin) to Japan!


----------



## fendibbag

TankerToad said:


> Thank you pretty lady!! Sending happy wishes! Lets get together for an expresso soon and catch up~~
> Have had gratuitous fun watching Jaime take her bag (my bag twin) to Japan!




Would love to catch up! Let me know when you come to town!!&#128536;&#128536;
Love all these beautiful ghillie pictures!!! One of the best combos for sure!!!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TankerToad said:


> Thank you pretty lady!! Sending happy wishes! Lets get together for an expresso soon and catch up~~
> Have had gratuitous fun watching Jaime take her bag (my bag twin) to Japan!


Love this look


----------



## foodie007

> This bag just had a huge price  increase this week



I did not find it posted. Can someone tell me what the before and after price is. Specifically for a Kelly 28 or 32. TIA


----------



## purselover888

Hi All- do Ghillies Kelly come in 28, or only starting in 32?  Thanks so much!


----------



## marbella8

I love the Ghillies. Had no idea there were shoes in the style. I used to have comfy oxfords with heels (non-Hermes as I was in university) why did I give them away!!!!!!!

Enjoy these beautiful bags and shoes!


----------



## hermesBB

Per request, additional photos of Vert Veronese Ghillies In Tadelakt

View attachment 2891865

View attachment 2891866


Details
View attachment 2891867

View attachment 2891868


----------



## hermesBB

Hmm, photos are not showing up properly so repost~~~

Per request, additional photos of Vert Veronese Ghillies In Takalakt 





Details


----------



## jkld11

hermesBB said:


> Hmm, photos are not showing up properly so repost~~~
> 
> Per request, additional photos of Vert Veronese Ghillies In Takalakt
> View attachment 2891886
> 
> View attachment 2891888
> 
> 
> Details
> View attachment 2891889
> View attachment 2891890


 Thank you HermesBB!!


----------



## hermesBB

jkld11 said:


> Thank you HermesBB!!




Glad you like it! I use this a lot. The Tadelakt is very light weight and the Ghillies really adds more personality to the bag. Go for it! Hooray~~~


----------



## purselover888

hermesBB said:


> Hmm, photos are not showing up properly so repost~~~
> 
> Per request, additional photos of Vert Veronese Ghillies In Takalakt
> View attachment 2891886
> 
> View attachment 2891888
> 
> 
> Details
> View attachment 2891889
> View attachment 2891890



Just gorgeous!  I love your Ghillies!

How is the Tadelakt wearing and has it scratched easily?  I have two clutches so far in this leather and have really babied them on the rare occasion that I wore them, so I really cannot tell...


----------



## hermesBB

purselover888 said:


> Just gorgeous!  I love your Ghillies!
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Tadelakt wearing and has it scratched easily?  I have two clutches so far in this leather and have really babied them on the rare occasion that I wore them, so I really cannot tell...




Thanks! Mine does have a few scratches here and there but it's not as bad as I thought it would be. I was scared of Tadelakt at first but now I don't really think about the scratches that much  . The real plus for this leather is that it's so light weight that a 35 B becomes more feasible for me since I only goes for 32 HAC in Chèvre max considering the weight. I won't even consider any 35 before other than my croc 35B.


----------



## rania1981

hermesBB said:


> Hmm, photos are not showing up properly so repost~~~
> 
> Per request, additional photos of Vert Veronese Ghillies In Takalakt
> View attachment 2891886
> 
> View attachment 2891888
> 
> 
> Details
> View attachment 2891889
> View attachment 2891890



Thank you for these amazing pictures HermesBB, I love everything about your amazing B! You inspire me to use my Ghillies more, it gives me a very regal aura and I am a super casual person!


----------



## rania1981

purselover888 said:


> Hi All- do Ghillies Kelly come in 28, or only starting in 32?  Thanks so much!



Hi purselover I haven't had the pleasure of seeing a 28 ghillies, but given the style I think they only do 32 up and in B, size 30 is the smallest i've seen. I would like to know if kelly 28 ghillies is done too, hope someone else can chime in


----------



## hermesBB

rania1981 said:


> Thank you for these amazing pictures HermesBB, I love everything about your amazing B! You inspire me to use my Ghillies more, it gives me a very regal aura and I am a super casual person!




Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile. 

This is my usual daily wear 

Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
And Prada grey Oxfords 




Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)


----------



## hermesBB

rania1981 said:


> Hi purselover I haven't had the pleasure of seeing a 28 ghillies, but given the style I think they only do 32 up and in B, size 30 is the smallest i've seen. I would like to know if kelly 28 ghillies is done too, hope someone else can chime in




I believe so. The smallest I've seen is 30 B, no view of 28K in Ghillies yet.


----------



## dharma

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156



You look stunning! Love your bag and your simple chic outfit


----------



## rania1981

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156



Oh my word! You rock the ghillies, love your style....for me I am still in the admiration phase of my anemone ghillies, once I start wearing it, I know its going to be a go everywhere bag for me!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156



Great outfits, *hermesBB*. Will you please ID your coat in the last pic? Love it.


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great outfits, *hermesBB*. Will you please ID your coat in the last pic? Love it.



You and me both!  I love HermesBB's coat too!


----------



## Leah

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156



From head to toe, absolute 100% perfection. I want to take every single thing in your last photo and wear it


----------



## hermesBB

dharma said:


> You look stunning! Love your bag and your simple chic outfit




Thanks, Dharma :flower:




rania1981 said:


> Oh my word! You rock the ghillies, love your style....for me I am still in the admiration phase of my anemone ghillies, once I start wearing it, I know its going to be a go everywhere bag for me!!




Definitely! No need to be afraid, set it free hahahaaa




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great outfits, *hermesBB*. Will you please ID your coat in the last pic? Love it.




Thanks VigeeLeBrun. It's also by Hermes. 




purselover888 said:


> You and me both!  I love HermesBB's coat too!




Thank you, purselover. The coat is by Hermes. 




Leah said:


> From head to toe, absolute 100% perfection. I want to take every single thing in your last photo and wear it




You flatter me Leah! I've been secretly planning to rob your closet for a long time~~~


----------



## Suncatcher

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156


 


Love all three looks!  So effortlessly chic!  I tried on that same coat at H and it is so divine!


----------



## **Chanel**

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156



You look fantastic and I love your Ghillies!


----------



## BirkinLover1407

Hi Ghillie Lovers!
I have placed an orther on the sanguine toile birkin? Do you think is a nice style?

Best wishes!
BirkinLover1407


----------



## hermesBB

MrsJDS said:


> Love all three looks!  So effortlessly chic!  I tried on that same coat at H and it is so divine!




Thank you MrsJDS! The coat is very lightweight and versatile! You should definitely consider grabbing one 



**Chanel** said:


> You look fantastic and I love your Ghillies!




Thanks **Chanel**


----------



## hermesBB

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Hi Ghillie Lovers!
> 
> I have placed an orther on the sanguine toile birkin? Do you think is a nice style?
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes!
> 
> BirkinLover1407




I've seen this combo before. It's very lovely. Great choice!


----------



## TankerToad

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Hi Ghillie Lovers!
> I have placed an orther on the sanguine toile birkin? Do you think is a nice style?
> 
> Best wishes!
> BirkinLover1407


 
here is one in action


----------



## mrs.hu

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Hi Ghillie Lovers!
> 
> I have placed an orther on the sanguine toile birkin? Do you think is a nice style?
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes!
> 
> BirkinLover1407




Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903651



You look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> here is one in action



Oh yes! And a Brandebourgs shawl!!!!


----------



## mrs.hu

Israeli_Flava said:


> You look gorgeous!!!!




Awww, thank you!! &#128536;


----------



## rania1981

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Hi Ghillie Lovers!
> I have placed an orther on the sanguine toile birkin? Do you think is a nice style?
> 
> Best wishes!
> BirkinLover1407



I think its a great style!!


----------



## BirkinLover1407

*mrs.hu, TankerToad* and *rania1981* Thanks! I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!


----------



## **Chanel**

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903651



You look beautiful with your Ghillies, *mrs.hu*!



BirkinLover1407 said:


> *mrs.hu, TankerToad* and *rania1981* Thanks! I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!



Ohhh, this must be a new Ghillies too for this year, haven't seen that one before.
I had no idea you can actually place an order for a Ghillies.
Right now, I am hoping to get offered that blue one (same as our dear *TankerToad* en JC has).
If that doesn't work out, maybe this green one could be an option...mmmmm....which shade of green is it btw...anyone knows?


----------



## BirkinLover1407

**Chanel** said:


> You look beautiful with your Ghillies, *mrs.hu*!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, this must be a new Ghillies too for this year, haven't seen that one before.
> I had no idea you can actually place an order for a Ghillies.
> Right now, I am hoping to get offered that blue one (same as our dear *TankerToad* en JC has).
> If that doesn't work out, maybe this green one could be an option...mmmmm....which shade of green is it btw...anyone knows?


Hi *chanel*
Well I don't know if what I do is to place an order, I have a very good relationship with my SM therefore I just tell him what i want and he gets it for me.
The green ghillies is a 3 leather bag, one of the leathers is bambou swift, vert veronesse togo and vert veronesse grizzly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Leah

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903651




You look lovely 




			
				Birkinlover1407 said:
			
		

> I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!



I LOOOVE your bag!!


----------



## purselover888

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903651



Gorgeous!!!!  You should post more action pics!


----------



## **Chanel**

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Hi *chanel*
> Well I don't know if what I do is to place an order, I have a very good relationship with my SM therefore I just tell him what i want and he gets it for me.
> The green ghillies is a 3 leather bag, one of the leathers is bambou swift, vert veronesse togo and vert veronesse grizzly.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for sharing, *BirkinLover* !  The green Ghillies is beautiful and it's growing on me as we speak.
You have a great SM, lucky you. Hope I will get lucky too and that there will be a nice Ghillies in my future .


----------



## BirkinLover1407

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing, *BirkinLover* !  The green Ghillies is beautiful and it's growing on me as we speak.
> You have a great SM, lucky you. Hope I will get lucky too and that there will be a nice Ghillies in my future .


Hi *Chanel *, you will eventually get lucky, yes the green bag is gorgeous but the one you are looking for also is! May I ask whether you want it in Birkin or Kelly, because I was offered the blue combo you want yesterday, but I'm not a real fan of the Kellys, but I must admit it was GORGEOUS IRL! Hope this helps!


----------



## **Chanel**

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Hi *Chanel *, you will eventually get lucky, yes the green bag is gorgeous but the one you are looking for also is! May I ask whether you want it in Birkin or Kelly, because I was offered the blue combo you want yesterday, but I'm not a real fan of the Kellys, but I must admit it was GORGEOUS IRL! Hope this helps!



Oh my, are you in Europe, *BirkinLover*? I like both, Kelly and Birkin, so I would love a 32 Ghillies Kelly (size 35 is too big for me).
But I guess the bag that has been offered to you, is probably sold now?


----------



## TankerToad

BirkinLover1407 said:


> *mrs.hu, TankerToad* and *rania1981* Thanks! I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!


 
This is just AMAZING!
We are cousins, love how Hermes is doing these Ghillies. So elegant 
THANK YOU so much for sharing this with us!
So you will have a summer/spring Ghillies in the Toile and this fall/winter Ghillies in the green~BRILLIANT!
You have a superb SA!


----------



## TankerToad

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903651


This is so beautiful with your dress and outfit with the bag is a perfect 10.
They are made for each other and you look exquisite.
Thank you for this!!


----------



## BirkinLover1407

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my, are you in Europe, *BirkinLover*? I like both, Kelly and Birkin, so I would love a 32 Ghillies Kelly (size 35 is too big for me).
> But I guess the bag that has been offered to you, is probably sold now?


Yes *chanel*, the bag was a K32 but it was sold to a chinese lady minutes after, Sorry!


----------



## BirkinLover1407

TankerToad said:


> This is so beautiful with your dress and outfit with the bag is a perfect 10.
> They are made for each other and you look exquisite.
> Thank you for this!!


*TankerToad* I agree they are really making special bags! I must admit my SM is amazing and always finds the most amazing stuff for me!! I will try to reveal as soon as it arrives!


----------



## mp4

I am still waiting for my perfect ghillies.  I've had several options but none were just right for me...

This last increase will make the long wait sting a little more.  Hoping it will be worth it!


----------



## **Chanel**

BirkinLover1407 said:


> Yes *chanel*, the bag was a K32 but it was sold to a chinese lady minutes after, Sorry!



Ahh too bad for me, *BirkinLover*. My SA already knows I like Ghillies so who knows...fingers crossed .


----------



## doves75

BirkinLover1407 said:


> *mrs.hu, TankerToad* and *rania1981* Thanks! I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!




Thanks for sharing this pic. Such a lovely Ghillies combo. &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## hermesBB

BirkinLover1407 said:


> *mrs.hu, TankerToad* and *rania1981* Thanks! I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!




This is a gorgeous winter Ghillies!


----------



## frenchyfind

hermesBB said:


> Hmm, photos are not showing up properly so repost~~~
> 
> Per request, additional photos of Vert Veronese Ghillies In Takalakt
> View attachment 2891886
> 
> View attachment 2891888
> 
> 
> Details
> View attachment 2891889
> View attachment 2891890





I think my heart just skipped a bit&#128525;.... Simply perfect!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> I am still waiting for my perfect ghillies.  I've had several options but none were just right for me...
> 
> *This last increase will make the long wait sting a little more.  Hoping it will be worth it!*



It will be worth it, *mp*, the Ghillies is such a special bag. Which Ghillies is on your WL?


----------



## TankerToad

mp4 said:


> I am still waiting for my perfect ghillies.  I've had several options but none were just right for me...
> 
> This last increase will make the long wait sting a little more.  Hoping it will be worth it!


 
I was offered several but like you waited for the right one~very worth the wait and the little details on these bags make them even more special~
When you see the one for you, then you will just KNOW it.


----------



## mrs.hu

**Chanel** said:


> You look beautiful with your Ghillies, *mrs.hu*!



Thank you! You are so kind! 




Leah said:


> You look lovely



Thank you so much! The bag is fun and surprisingly versatile! 




purselover888 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  You should post more action pics!



Aw thanks! You are so sweet to say this! 




TankerToad said:


> This is so beautiful with your dress and outfit with the bag is a perfect 10.
> They are made for each other and you look exquisite.
> Thank you for this!!



Thanks a ton! The whole outfit wasn't planned out but it surprisingly worked out well! I'm now convinced Hermes matches everything!


----------



## hermesBB

frenchyfind said:


> I think my heart just skipped a bit&#128525;.... Simply perfect!!!




Thanks frenchfind


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Grizzly Ghillies


----------



## TankerToad

Love!!


----------



## TankerToad

Love Grizzly!!


----------



## TankerToad

Of course my fav!
Happy Spring!


----------



## TankerToad

Perfect!


----------



## eagle1002us

BirkinLover1407 said:


> *mrs.hu, TankerToad* and *rania1981* Thanks! I have ordered it for Summer finally, and also ordered this style!


 
*BirkinLover1407*, I just bopped into this thread b/c I haven't heard a lot about ghillies lately.   So, I may have missed finding out what color green this was.  The combo of gray and a lively green is just super fabulous.   How ever did you think of it?  I have never seen that combo before; it's so sophisticated.


----------



## eagle1002us

frenchyfind said:


> I think my heart just skipped a bit&#128525;.... Simply perfect!!!


 


Such an exquisite color in that leather and the sporty styling is divine.   Really wonderful, frenchyfind.


----------



## birkin10600

TankerToad said:


> Perfect!





TankerToad said:


> Of course my fav!
> Happy Spring!



Elegant lady and so beautiful kelly! Perfect combination!


----------



## birkin10600

Glad to be part of the ghillies club. Here's my baby, Anemone birkin30 phw. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bagidiotic

birkin10600 said:


> Glad to be part of the ghillies club. Here's my baby, Anemone birkin30 phw. Thanks for letting me share.



Wahaha 
So cute
Matching  top and hand phone  cover with ghillies 
A set of 3


----------



## doves75

birkin10600 said:


> Glad to be part of the ghillies club. Here's my baby, Anemone birkin30 phw. Thanks for letting me share.




Welcome and congrats!! Love the orange tower next to your bed...to keep your babies close you )


----------



## Kkho

birkin10600 said:


> Glad to be part of the ghillies club. Here's my baby, Anemone birkin30 phw. Thanks for letting me share.




Congrats! Beautiful B30 ghilles. Just wanted to let you know I stack my orange boxes exactly like you, right next to my bed and with all the labels too. Haha!!


----------



## birkin10600

Kkho said:


> Congrats! Beautiful B30 ghilles. Just wanted to let you know I stack my orange boxes exactly like you, right next to my bed and with all the labels too. Haha!!



Wow! H craziness lol! I am sure it's not only us stacked boxes inside their bedroom, for sure there's many out there who are like us H addicts! Here's some photos of the area arrangement of my bedroom with my H craziness!


----------



## Kkho

Omg!! My tower isn't as high as yours. Someone needs to start a thread on pictures on how we store and stack our orange boxes. Haha!!!


----------



## birkin10600

TankerToad said:


> Of course my fav!
> Happy Spring!



Congratulations TankerToad for owning the same Kelly bag. She is a special bag and a work of art.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> Glad to be part of the ghillies club. Here's my baby, Anemone birkin30 phw. Thanks for letting me share.



Love how you coordinated your top and iPhone cover ~ perfection, *birkin*!


----------



## pretty99

Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....


----------



## Kkho

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875




What a collection! Such eye candy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



WOW!  Best collection ever!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



Amazing!!! Thanks for the Ghillies eye candy, *pretty*!


----------



## rania1981

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



wow!! epic ghillies collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## Luvquality

My, My, Pretty, what a gorgeous family you have!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Kkho said:


> Omg!! My tower isn't as high as yours. Someone needs to start a thread on pictures on how we store and stack our orange boxes. Haha!!!


Oh yeah that's a great idea! You can start it Kkho and i will post my orange boxes stack after you! hehehe!


----------



## birkin10600

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love how you coordinated your top and iPhone cover ~ perfection, *birkin*!





bagidiotic said:


> Wahaha
> So cute
> Matching  top and hand phone  cover with ghillies
> A set of 3





doves75 said:


> Welcome and congrats!! Love the orange tower next to your bed...to keep your babies close you )


Thank you!  You are all so kind! I appreciate your lovely comments!


----------



## hermesBB

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875




Very nice collection you have there pretty99! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mp4

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



Wow!


----------



## purselover888

birkin10600 said:


> Glad to be part of the ghillies club. Here's my baby, Anemone birkin30 phw. Thanks for letting me share.



So happy for you!  Gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## purselover888

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



Wow, I can't imagine anyone with a bigger Ghillies collection than you!!


----------



## birkin10600

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



Wowie! I almost missed to see this one of a kind ghillies overloud. You have impressive and beautiful collection of ghillies. Congrats!


----------



## starstarz

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



Woolalala, the best Ghillies collection


----------



## rania1981

Miss Anemone ghillies in all its glory, and me slowly getting better at #bagfies


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> Miss Anemone ghillies in all its glory, and me slowly getting better at #bagfies



Such a wonderful Ghillies, *rania*! 
Your twilly is a perfect match. What is the name and CW, thanks!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Any news about the "ghillies" kelly wallet that were supposed to come out this season? [emoji6]


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Any news about the "ghillies" kelly wallet that were supposed to come out this season? [emoji6]



Really? 
Must ask my sa to keep a lookout for  me


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rania1981 said:


> Miss Anemone ghillies in all its glory, and me slowly getting better at #bagfies


So fabulous


----------



## etoupebirkin

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



Holy Ghillies Batman!!!

What a STUNNING collection!!!!


----------



## koeeeee

TankerToad said:


> http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/singing-the-blues/
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie posted more photos on her blog, I'll try to attach them here. You can read more about the bag on her blog! My DGF told me more I am now in a "rarified atmosphere" with Jaime. So funny. Of all the time I have spent literally in the atmosphere, it is being bag twins with the infamous Jamie on this very bag that elevates my atmosphere to "rarified" LOVEIT! The magic of Hermes, we are a global family.
> 
> And for the record she and I have several of the same bag, but then again she has almost everything so it is really not that hard to cross bag paths~~
> 
> _Jaime if you are reading this~~Its all in fun! Happy to beyour twin~~_



Love it! I'm your bag triplet with Jaime haha!


----------



## Freckles1

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Any news about the "ghillies" kelly wallet that were supposed to come out this season? [emoji6]




Oh how gorgeous. I will look for it in Dallas next week!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I'm curious to know if Ghillies comes in specific leather only? TIA


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875



*pretty*, love how you have curated your collection of Ghillies, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## pretty99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *pretty*, love how you have curated your collection of Ghillies, they are beautiful!!!




Thank u dear, one additional family member just added~~~


----------



## ldldb

rania1981 said:


> Miss Anemone ghillies in all its glory, and me slowly getting better at #bagfies



this color always makes me smile. such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> *Thank u dear, one additional family member just added~~~*



And is it a B or a K and which color? The suspense is killing me, lol! Please post a pic.


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this little picture, happy to share my ghilles family.....
> View attachment 2963875




Amazing collection!  All TDF and there is no stopping you!  Congrats on a beautiful collection!


----------



## pretty99

There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my 2015 thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW




This is BEYOND. j'adore [emoji177][emoji817][emoji7]


----------



## pretty99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> And is it a B or a K and which color? The suspense is killing me, lol! Please post a pic.



Just did! Hope u find it interesting



ueynah said:


> Amazing collection!  All TDF and there is no stopping you!  Congrats on a beautiful collection!




Oh no dear, I tried so hard to stop myself but just can't


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW




LOVE! The bleu saphir is perfection with the ecru canvas. Congrats, *pretty* and thanks for the pic!


----------



## Kkho

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW




This is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## birkin10600

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW



Wowza! This is beyond gorgeous! Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## boo1689

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW


Please DON'T stop!! Keep the beautiful ghillie coming dearest!!!! This latest baby is divine!!! Congrats~~~ so happy for you!


----------



## jkld11

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Any news about the "ghillies" kelly wallet that were supposed to come out this season? [emoji6]



There was one in the Kawaii email that went out last month. So cute! Has anyone seen one irl?


----------



## purselover888

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW



Love this!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW


Stunning!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW



Absolutely stunning, love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jkld11 said:


> There was one in the Kawaii email that went out last month. So cute! Has anyone seen one irl?



Have not seen this Ghillies wallet in my local H but I love it, saw the same H email.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW



Gorgeous!!! I'm going to have to check out your 2015 thread again!!!


----------



## rania1981

ldldb said:


> this color always makes me smile. such a gorgeous bag!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## sleepykitten

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3055789
> View attachment 3055790
> 
> There u go~~~ in case anyone didn't read from my "its a fresh start 2015" thread.....
> Blue sapphir ghilles B35 with ecru graphite cross cross canvas in PHW



This is a breathtaking combo


----------



## LadySummerRose

My latest conquests.. Little miss ghilles is out to play..

Kelly 35 turquoise in phw 




Pardon the twilly.. I tied it unprofessionally lol and will be heading to my SA later to fix it. 

 I spoke to my SA here and she mentioned that she has only seen ghilles like twice being sold here as the stock is very rare.. Guess I am really lucky to grab this


----------



## boo1689

LadySummerRose said:


> My latest conquests.. Little miss ghilles is out to play..
> 
> Kelly 35 turquoise in phw
> 
> View attachment 3068250
> 
> 
> Pardon the twilly.. I tied it unprofessionally lol and will be heading to my SA later to fix it.
> 
> I spoke to my SA here and she mentioned that she has only seen ghilles like twice being sold here as the stock is very rare.. Guess I am really lucky to grab this



 absolutely lovely~~~~ congrats on scoring such a pretty baby!


----------



## LadySummerRose

boo1689 said:


> absolutely lovely~~~~ congrats on scoring such a pretty baby!




Thank u!!


----------



## eliwon

jkld11 said:


> There was one in the Kawaii email that went out last month. So cute! Has anyone seen one irl?



Just gone through the whole thread, vicarious living while waiting for the one I hopefully managed to order a year ago&#128516; So many lucky owners, hope you still enjoy your beauties! As for the Kelly Ghillies Wallet, someone is already trying to get rid of one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281752588257?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chicinthecity777

eliwon said:


> Just gone through the whole thread, vicarious living while waiting for the one I hopefully managed to order a year ago&#128516; So many lucky owners, hope you still enjoy your beauties! As for the Kelly Ghillies Wallet, someone is already trying to *get rid of* one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281752588257?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



 That's an understatement!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have to say I am surprised they did the Ghillies wallet in swift. I would be worried about the durability of it. But it sure is pretty. Great for summer!


----------



## bags to die for

I'm guessing its actually tadelakt, not swift.

But on close inspection, it does look like swift.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bags to die for said:


> I'm guessing its actually tadelakt, not swift.



The receipt will state what leather it is.


----------



## marbella8

dharma said:


> Here's my baby, 35 fauve . I think these pictures have true color, the pictures I have seen of this color are very yellowish but in real life it s very close to a caramel, or natural barenia shade. It also has a lot of gloss and transparency to the color, not flat at all. If I didn't know, I would swear it was box.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720783



What a gorgeous Ghillie dharma!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadySummerRose said:


> My latest conquests.. Little miss ghilles is out to play..
> 
> Kelly 35 turquoise in phw
> 
> View attachment 3068250
> 
> 
> Pardon the twilly.. I tied it unprofessionally lol and will be heading to my SA later to fix it.
> 
> I spoke to my SA here and she mentioned that she has only seen ghilles like twice being sold here as the stock is very rare.. Guess I am really lucky to grab this



*LSR*, your new Ghillies K35 is fab and love it in turquoise. Also, cannot tie a twilly to save my life, lol. My SA always has to do it.


----------



## marbella8

varvara said:


> I never liked them... Until I was offered one... I don=t even like Rubis, but the color is so rich and lovely in tadelakt- it was love at first sight  And sure a collector's piece.



What a beauty varvara! I don't like rubis either and your Ghillies Birkin makes me love rubis!
I am really enjoying this Ghillies thread.


----------



## marbella8

pretty99 said:


> just to share my bleu de galice k35.......perfect summer bag! need to take the baby out for spin soon!!!



Such a pretty, happy Ghillies, love it!


----------



## marbella8

LadySummerRose said:


> My latest conquests.. Little miss ghilles is out to play..
> 
> Kelly 35 turquoise in phw
> 
> View attachment 3068250
> 
> 
> Pardon the twilly.. I tied it unprofessionally lol and will be heading to my SA later to fix it.
> 
> I spoke to my SA here and she mentioned that she has only seen ghilles like twice being sold here as the stock is very rare.. Guess I am really lucky to grab this



I love the Ghillies in turquoise!!!! And your twillys look fine, better than I can tie mine, lol


----------



## LadySummerRose

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *LSR*, your new Ghillies K35 is fab and love it in turquoise. Also, cannot tie a twilly to save my life, lol. My SA always has to do it.




Thank you VigeeLeBrun!

Well I am sure they will be happy to help us with it cause we usually will not leave there empty handed lol! Well for me at least


----------



## marbella8

hermesBB said:


> My VV ghillies with permabrass hw
> Love the color to death (plz ignore the lower left corner, bad lighting)
> View attachment 2766994
> View attachment 2766997
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow, wow, wow! The vv Ghillies is amazing!


----------



## marbella8

rania1981 said:


> May I join the Ghillies club? So excited to present Miss Anemone 35



Rania1981- wow, the Anemone looks phenomenal in Ghillies, hope you are enjoying that beauty!


----------



## marbella8

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Rainia. I dress mostly casual or business casual and I found the Ghillies to be very versatile.
> 
> This is my usual daily wear
> 
> Chanel jacket with T, grey jeans
> And Prada grey Oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2893152
> 
> 
> Hermes navy coat, with Loro Piana stole and white shirt and H Jumping boots (posted under action thread)
> 
> View attachment 2893153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893156



You carry off the Ghillies perfectly!


----------



## marbella8

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I have one and love it! I was unsure at first but so glad I got it. Here's a photo...I usually wear it with casual outfits but in the photo, I'm wearing it with a dress because I was on vacation and it was the only bag I had at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903651



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## mrs.hu

marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!!




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadySummerRose said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun!
> 
> Well I am sure they will be happy to help us with it cause we usually will not leave there empty handed lol! Well for me at least



My SA ALWAYS ties my twillys and even will remove snags from my CSGMs ~ she is wonderful!


----------



## mp4

I finally found my perfect ghillies and I could not be happier!  It was definitely worth the wait!!!!


----------



## ayc

mp4 said:


> I finally found my perfect ghillies and I could not be happier!  It was definitely worth the wait!!!!




Pics please


----------



## honhon

mp4 said:


> I finally found my perfect ghillies and I could not be happier!  It was definitely worth the wait!!!!


specs and photo please!


----------



## mp4

I'm not much of a photo poster anymore...  It's a 35 Kelly Anemone PHW.  I'm pretty sure other members have posted pics of this pretty bag earlier in the thread.


----------



## rania1981

mp4 said:


> I'm not much of a photo poster anymore...  It's a 35 Kelly Anemone PHW.  I'm pretty sure other members have posted pics of this pretty bag earlier in the thread.



Wow congrats, i have a 35 birkin in the same combo!! Excited to be ghillies twins haha


----------



## kat99

I've followed this thread for awhile, happy to have a Ghillies to share as well. I hadn't seen any in this color yet - Bleu Paradis  This is a 32 Kelly.


----------



## bagidiotic

kat99 said:


> I've followed this thread for awhile, happy to have a Ghillies to share as well. I hadn't seen any in this color yet - Bleu Paradis  This is a 32 Kelly.
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



So cute 
Congrats


----------



## Anchanel79

Pretty.


----------



## rania1981

kat99 said:


> I've followed this thread for awhile, happy to have a Ghillies to share as well. I hadn't seen any in this color yet - Bleu Paradis  This is a 32 Kelly.
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



Lovely congrats!


----------



## Ang12

bagidiotic said:


> So cute
> Congrats


Wow- just discovering ghillies. May I ask everyone how you get offered ghillies? The colors are so gorgeous as well!!


----------



## boo1689

kat99 said:


> I've followed this thread for awhile, happy to have a Ghillies to share as well. I hadn't seen any in this color yet - Bleu Paradis  This is a 32 Kelly.




I absolutely adore this color ! What a special ghillies!! Super heart !


----------



## Love_Couture

kat99 said:


> I've followed this thread for awhile, happy to have a Ghillies to share as well. I hadn't seen any in this color yet - Bleu Paradis  This is a 32 Kelly.
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



This is so beautiful!


----------



## bagidiotic

Ang12 said:


> Wow- just discovering ghillies. May I ask everyone how you get offered ghillies? The colors are so gorgeous as well!!



Few ways try and get 
Walkin  and no purchase  -no chance 
Walk in and small purchase -slim chance
Regular  purchase -good chance
Top big spender-super hi chance
Ghillies  are limited design
They changes colors every seasons


----------



## Ang12

bagidiotic said:


> Few ways try and get
> Walkin  and no purchase  -no chance
> Walk in and small purchase -slim chance
> Regular  purchase -good chance
> Top big spender-super hi chance
> Ghillies  are limited design
> They changes colors every seasons


Thanks for the info- that's good to know. I am wondering if anyone ever scored one in Paris?
I live in Toronto so I doubt my store even gets them in.


----------



## periogirl28

Ang12 said:


> Thanks for the info- that's good to know. I am wondering if anyone ever scored one in Paris?
> I live in Toronto so I doubt my store even gets them in.



Yes people do score them. As walk-in customers in Paris. FSH operates to it's own rules.


----------



## bagidiotic

Ang12 said:


> Thanks for the info- that's good to know. I am wondering if anyone ever scored one in Paris?
> I live in Toronto so I doubt my store even gets them in.



Yes why not
In fsh two possibilities
big spender games 
Or
Lottery luck


----------



## purplepoodles

Wow! In my dreams! Beautiful choice and a rare piece.


----------



## Chloesam

Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The beat souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

I could never get tired of the workmanship required to make Ghillies. Can't get enough of this beauty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ang12 said:


> Wow- just discovering ghillies. May I ask everyone how you get offered ghillies? The colors are so gorgeous as well!!



*Ang*, I was simply offered a Ghillies after I expressed to my SA that I just adored their design. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## picabo

bagidiotic said:


> Few ways try and get
> Walkin  and no purchase  -no chance
> Walk in and small purchase -slim chance
> Regular  purchase -good chance
> Top big spender-super hi chance
> Ghillies  are limited design
> They changes colors every seasons



Sorry just saw this comment.  I have to disagree with your first point   I actually was a walk in at FSH and got my Ghillies B.  I doubt this is likely to happen often but it did for me!  

But I do agree VERY limited chance in this happening based on what I now know about the Ghillies.  I barely knew about this style when I was offered it and I am no VIP, lol.


----------



## bagidiotic

picabo said:


> Sorry just saw this comment.  I have to disagree with your first point   I actually was a walk in at FSH and got my Ghillies B.  I doubt this is likely to happen often but it did for me!
> 
> But I do agree VERY limited chance in this happening based on what I now know about the Ghillies.  I barely knew about this style when I was offered it and I am no VIP, lol.



Gd that you are lucky then
Hope you will be lucky always


----------



## picabo

bagidiotic said:


> Gd that you are lucky then
> Hope you will be lucky always



LOL, I know!  Funny thing is...I hate to admit this, but at the time I was slightly disappointed because it was my first B and I had my heart set on a traditional looking one and was unsure about the Ghillies.  But I LOVE her and realize how lucky I am to have her.

I have strange H luck, lol, but it always seems to work out.  Thanks!


----------



## ayc

Hi all Ghillies experts,

anyone knows what colors are available now for ghillies?

thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

picabo said:


> LOL, I know!  Funny thing is...I hate to admit this, but at the time I was slightly disappointed because it was my first B and I had my heart set on a traditional looking one and was unsure about the Ghillies.  But I LOVE her and realize how lucky I am to have her.
> 
> I have strange H luck, lol, but it always seems to work out.  Thanks!



Indeed not everyone is lucky always like you


----------



## boo1689

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The beat souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172530



stunning stunning stunning~~ wonderful anniversary souvenir for sure!! love how you accessorizes your gorgy bambou!


----------



## Chloesam

boo1689 said:


> stunning stunning stunning~~ wonderful anniversary souvenir for sure!! love how you accessorizes your gorgy bambou!




Thankbyiy so much boo1689!


----------



## Ang12

picabo said:


> Sorry just saw this comment.  I have to disagree with your first point   I actually was a walk in at FSH and got my Ghillies B.  I doubt this is likely to happen often but it did for me!
> 
> But I do agree VERY limited chance in this happening based on what I now know about the Ghillies.  I barely knew about this style when I was offered it and I am no VIP, lol.


Thanks ghillies experts- I hope I can score one at fsh someday....
Appreciate everyone taking the time to comment.&#128512;


----------



## Tinklemd

Ang12 said:


> Thanks for the info- that's good to know. I am wondering if anyone ever scored one in Paris?
> I live in Toronto so I doubt my store even gets them in.




I scored my first ever H bag at Sevres which was a K32 ghillies in argile and etoupe.  I had no idea at the time what a special bag it was and am so thankful that I went for it.  You never know what is in their stock.  Definitely worth a try!


----------



## DH sucker

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Ang*, I was simply offered a Ghillies after I expressed to my SA that I just adored their design. Hope this is helpful.




Ha, Vigee!  That's cause you're a VVVVIP!  [emoji12]


----------



## conniewe

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The beat souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172530


Love the bag, hopefully I get to get one during my December trip!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Ang12 said:


> Thanks ghillies experts- I hope I can score one at fsh someday....
> Appreciate everyone taking the time to comment.&#128512;


I also got Ghillies K35 as walk in at FSH this summer.  Day 1 no luck... I only asked for Constance and was told "NO".  Day 2 I gave SA a list, Constance was #1, Ghillies #2 and maybe a clutch #3 (don't remember).  She came back with no box and said she had no Constance, she had one Ghillies in K35 Turquoise would I like to see?  I said yes (of course) and she told me to meet her in china department upstairs.  

I also got a Kelly Ghillies wallet on H.com lat week (just happened to check at the right moment for once).

So it is possible.  I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

AZPurseGirl said:


> I also got Ghillies K35 as walk in at FSH this summer.  Day 1 no luck... I only asked for Constance and was told "NO".  Day 2 I gave SA a list, Constance was #1, Ghillies #2 and maybe a clutch #3 (don't remember).  She came back with no box and said she had no Constance, she had one Ghillies in K35 Turquoise would I like to see?  I said yes (of course) and she told me to meet her in china department upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a Kelly Ghillies wallet on H.com lat week (just happened to check at the right moment for once).
> 
> 
> 
> So it is possible.  I wish you the best of luck!!!!




Wish i have your luck for the ghillies wallet! Care to share a photo and how much it costs? Was it just this week? This gives me hope! [emoji177]


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Ang12 said:


> Thanks ghillies experts- I hope I can score one at fsh someday....
> Appreciate everyone taking the time to comment.&#128512;





Hermesdiorduo said:


> Wish i have your luck for the ghillies wallet! Care to share a photo and how much it costs? Was it just this week? This gives me hope! [emoji177]




It was $4375


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Hear is pic


----------



## AZPurseGirl

And here is big sister K35 at hotel near FSH in June


----------



## ferrip

WOW! Beautiful! ! ! Is the wallet Blue Atoll?! 



AZPurseGirl said:


> I also got Ghillies K35 as walk in at FSH this summer.  Day 1 no luck... I only asked for Constance and was told "NO".  Day 2 I gave SA a list, Constance was #1, Ghillies #2 and maybe a clutch #3 (don't remember).  She came back with no box and said she had no Constance, she had one Ghillies in K35 Turquoise would I like to see?  I said yes (of course) and she told me to meet her in china department upstairs.
> 
> I also got a Kelly Ghillies wallet on H.com lat week (just happened to check at the right moment for once).
> 
> So it is possible.  I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## doves75

AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187048
> 
> 
> And here is big sister K35 at hotel near FSH in June




Both the bag and the wallet are so pretty!! Love all the detail stitching [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187046
> 
> 
> Hear is pic





AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187048
> 
> 
> And here is big sister K35 at hotel near FSH in June



Love your Ghillies coordinated set, *AZPurseGir*!


----------



## ayc

Hi everyone!

what other colors are available for ghillies B / K for this season and next??

TIA!


----------



## crazyforbag

AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187048
> 
> 
> And here is big sister K35 at hotel near FSH in June




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187046
> 
> 
> Hear is pic





Thanks for sharing AZPG! Some modeling shots if you don't mind  congratulations!!


----------



## Tinklemd

AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187048
> 
> 
> And here is big sister K35 at hotel near FSH in June




Beautiful matching pair!  [emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club! 
May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo


----------



## lovehoney

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




Omg! Stunning~! Congratulation~~


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo



Gd scored 
Congrats


----------



## atomic110

lovehoney said:


> Omg! Stunning~! Congratulation~~


Thanks *lovehoney*






bagidiotic said:


> Gd scored
> Congrats


Thank you * bagidiotic*!


----------



## bbbarbbb

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo



Oh what a lovely sight on this frozen morning...congratulations!!:snowballs:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo



Gorgeous Ghillies, *atomic* ~ have never seen this color combination ~ beautiful.


----------



## boo1689

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




That's one elegant ghillies kelly ! Congrats !!!


----------



## boo1689

AZPurseGirl said:


> View attachment 3187048
> 
> 
> And here is big sister K35 at hotel near FSH in June




Such a lovely duo !! Congrats on scoring these 2 beautiful beauties !


----------



## Love_Couture

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




This is extremely beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]


----------



## purplepoodles

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




just fabulous! What a great c/w. Black and blue is my fave combo. Would love to see this bag in person.


----------



## atomic110

bbbarbbb said:


> Oh what a lovely sight on this frozen morning...congratulations!!:snowballs:








VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous Ghillies, *atomic* ~ have never seen this color combination ~ beautiful.







boo1689 said:


> That's one elegant ghillies kelly ! Congrats !!!







Love_Couture said:


> This is extremely beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]






purplepoodles said:


> just fabulous! What a great c/w. Black and blue is my fave combo. Would love to see this bag in person.



Thank you for all lovely feedback  * bbbarbbb, VigeeLeBrun, Boo1689, Love_Couture, purplepoodles *


----------



## JWiseman

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo



Wowww!!! Stunning combination!


----------



## marbella8

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo



Gorgeous, black and dark blue, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kat99

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




This is fabulous!!


----------



## atomic110

JWiseman said:


> Wowww!!! Stunning combination!







marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous, black and dark blue, gorgeous!!!!






kat99 said:


> This is fabulous!!



Glad that you all like it, thanks * JWiseman, marbella, kat99 *


----------



## aameri

In love!! Is it SO or they offer it in the store? Also is it.more expensive than the regural kelly ?


----------



## atomic110

aameri said:


> In love!! Is it SO or they offer it in the store? Also is it.more expensive than the regural kelly ?



Can't do SO in Ghillies but I've been asking my SA to look out for this spec. Yes, it's more expensive than regular one


----------



## Snoopy123

My pre-loved denim ghillies Birkin 35


----------



## bagidiotic

Snoopy123 said:


> View attachment 3202392
> 
> My pre-loved denim ghillies Birkin 35



Love this  denim  combo
Nice


----------



## atomic110

Snoopy123 said:


> View attachment 3202392
> 
> My pre-loved denim ghillies Birkin 35




Beautiful G! Very special


----------



## rania1981

Snoopy123 said:


> View attachment 3202392
> 
> My pre-loved denim ghillies Birkin 35



This is one of the best Ghillies I have seen, major congrats!


----------



## rania1981

Sharing some Ghillie love, elevator selfie with ms Anemone


----------



## Snoopy123

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful G! Very special







bagidiotic said:


> Love this  denim  combo
> Nice







rania1981 said:


> This is one of the best Ghillies I have seen, major congrats!




Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## chitzabelle

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




She is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo



Love the color combination!  She is absolutely lovely.  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## atomic110

rania1981 said:


> Sharing some Ghillie love, elevator selfie with ms Anemone



This is a beautiful Anemone G! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## atomic110

chitzabelle said:


> She is gorgeous! Congratulations!







AZPurseGirl said:


> Love the color combination!  She is absolutely lovely.  Congratulations!!!!!




Thanks *chitzabella & AZPurseGirl *


----------



## rania1981

atomic110 said:


> This is a beautiful Anemone G! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



Thank you it is a very special bag to me


----------



## Tinklemd

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




Beautiful bag and color combo!  [emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Tinklemd said:


> Beautiful bag and color combo!  [emoji7]


Thank you! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I love it alot!


----------



## jacquies

Hoping someone here can answer a question. I have a beautiful Black Ghillies Birkin 35. I understand why the placement of the Hermes stamp is inside. However, I am trying to understand the stamping and dating on the strap. I will try to post a picture tomorrow. I got it 6 months ago at the Hermes boutique in the Short Hills Mall, NJ. Is it different on the Ghillies?


----------



## jacquies

I can't post picture because I am missing a security token?


----------



## mistikat

jacquies said:


> Hoping someone here can answer a question. I have a beautiful Black Ghillies Birkin 35. I understand why the placement of the Hermes stamp is inside. However, I am trying to understand the stamping and dating on the strap. I will try to post a picture tomorrow. I got it 6 months ago at the Hermes boutique in the Short Hills Mall, NJ. Is it different on the Ghillies?



There's no need to post pics. The marks are internal craftsman and atelier stamps.


----------



## jacquies

mistikat said:


> There's no need to post pics. The marks are internal craftsman and atelier stamps.



So which is the date stamp?
The stamp on the left, appears like this,
T Pl 005 or S
on the right,
CA


----------



## jacquies

mistikat said:


> There's no need to post pics. The marks are internal craftsman and atelier stamps.



BTW, Thank you so much!


----------



## mistikat

jacquies said:


> So which is the date stamp?
> The stamp on the left, appears like this,
> T Pl 005 or S
> on the right,
> CA



The T is the date stamp and signifies 2015 production.


----------



## Jadeite

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo




This. Subtle and classy at the same time.


----------



## Jadeite

kat99 said:


> I've followed this thread for awhile, happy to have a Ghillies to share as well. I hadn't seen any in this color yet - Bleu Paradis  This is a 32 Kelly.




We are twins.


----------



## marbella8

Does the Ghillies Kelly come in a 28? Thank you


----------



## bagidiotic

marbella8 said:


> Does the Ghillies Kelly come in a 28? Thank you



Honestly I haven't seen in this size
All these while
Perhaps other experts can chime in


----------



## marbella8

bagidiotic said:


> Honestly I haven't seen in this size
> All these while
> Perhaps other experts can chime in



Thanks so much, I would love to know, as I haven't seen one either


----------



## **Chanel**

Ghillies is still on my wishlist, can't wait to see which Ghillies H. will do this year.


----------



## kat99

Jadeite said:


> We are twins.




Woohoo! Happy to finally find my twin of this one!


----------



## scndlslv

atomic110 said:


> I've been drooling over everyone's Ghillies and now I am so thrilled that I finally join the club!
> May I present u, the K32 Ghillies Taurillon Clemence Veau in Noir/Blue Indigo


I am absolutely obsessed with your bag. Is it possible to SO a ghillies bag?


----------



## bagidiotic

scndlslv said:


> I am absolutely obsessed with your bag. Is it possible to SO a ghillies bag?



AFAIK no so for ghillies
I tried asking last year


----------



## atomic110

scndlslv said:


> I am absolutely obsessed with your bag. Is it possible to SO a ghillies bag?


Not that I know of because my  SA told  me that it will be produced in limited quantities and based on H's choice of color  and leather selection. So it is even harder to get and it  is based on one's luck (mainly also your relationship with your SA) .
And I do read about some TPF members managed to score Ghillies B35 as walk in customer @ FSH Paris store. So may  be you can either express your interest to your SA or try FSH??


----------



## atomic110

marbella8 said:


> Does the Ghillies Kelly come in a 28? Thank you


Doubt so... I guess it could  be because size 28 will be a  bit 'small' to showcase those detailings?? Just my own guessing &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

bagidiotic said:


> Honestly I haven't seen in this size
> All these while
> Perhaps other experts can chime in


Hi bagidiotic, wanted to ask  you if you aware  that Ghillies B come  in size 30? I always under impressions that it only come  in size35 but I sort  of seeing a lady carry one Ghillies B in blue  yesterday and it look like size 30. I'll  be super interested if H offer it in size 30 because 35 is too  big for me &#128513;&#128513; TIA!


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> Hi bagidiotic, wanted to ask  you if you aware  that Ghillies B come  in size 30? I always under impressions that it only come  in size35 but I sort  of seeing a lady carry one Ghillies B in blue  yesterday and it look like size 30. I'll  be super interested if H offer it in size 30 because 35 is too  big for me &#128513;&#128513; TIA!



Yes in b30 b35
I saw and was offered before 
K32 k35 as well
B40 with toile  combo


----------



## atomic110

bagidiotic said:


> Yes in b30 b35
> I saw and was offered before
> K32 k35 as well
> B40 with toile  combo


Great! You  are always so helpful and informative about H! Now  I got a new target, haha


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> Great! You  are always so helpful and informative about H! Now  I got a new target, haha



Welcome
Act fast
Think they're slowing down ghillies production 
Iykwim


----------



## scndlslv

atomic110 said:


> Not that I know of because my  SA told  me that it will be produced in limited quantities and based on H's choice of color  and leather selection. So it is even harder to get and it  is based on one's luck (mainly also your relationship with your SA) .
> And I do read about some TPF members managed to score Ghillies B35 as walk in customer @ FSH Paris store. So may  be you can either express your interest to your SA or try FSH??


I generally am not a ghillies fan but I love YOURS, it's subtle and the detail is amazing without being overpowering. I would only want a Kelly in the noir/indigo combo. I had luck at FSH so I think when I go back in May I'll ask my SA what's available.


----------



## scndlslv

bagidiotic said:


> AFAIK no so for ghillies
> I tried asking last year


Thanks for the info!


----------



## atomic110

bagidiotic said:


> Welcome
> Act fast
> Think they're slowing down ghillies production
> Iykwim


Really? Will connect with my SA now... thanks again!


----------



## atomic110

scndlslv said:


> I generally am not a ghillies fan but I love YOURS, it's subtle and the detail is amazing without being overpowering. I would only want a Kelly in the noir/indigo combo. I had luck at FSH so I think when I go back in May I'll ask my SA what's available.


Thank  you for your compliment! Yes, I love it being so 'understated' and go well  with almost any outfit &#128522; all  the best~


----------



## stephmorris11

So do you ladies ask your SAs for Ghillie's specifically and maybe a specific color?

Or try to keep it general?


----------



## Tinklemd

I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!




K32 argile and etoupe in swift 
K32 black in grain d'h and swift
B30 anemone in togo and swift


----------



## Tubereuse

dharma said:


> Boots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711565


Oooooooohhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## thyme

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift



fab ghillies. we are twins on the black ghillie  but i love the patina on the argile/etoupe swift K. i am loving swift even more now that I have seen how it glows with age...


----------



## ldldb

my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.


----------



## Tinklemd

chincac said:


> fab ghillies. we are twins on the black ghillie  but i love the patina on the argile/etoupe swift K. i am loving swift even more now that I have seen how it glows with age...




Yay..twinsies! Now that you mention it, the swift does glow but I think a small part of it is the flash.


----------



## Tinklemd

ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.




Beautiful!!


----------



## mp4

ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.



I.just.died!!!!!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Luvquality

Stunning!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.


So fab


----------



## bagidiotic

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3254120
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift



Droolicious  collection


----------



## bagidiotic

ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.



Rare color for ghillies 
Nice  combo for neutral


----------



## Tinklemd

bagidiotic said:


> Droolicious  collection




Thanks, bagidiotic! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3254120
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift




Lucky you. They are beautiful


----------



## Tinklemd

lovelyhongbao said:


> Lucky you. They are beautiful




Thanks, lovelyhongbao!  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3254120
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift


OMG, *Tinklemd * you have my dream bags collection! Drooling...&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;This is very gorgeous color combo * ldldb*! Lovex100000


----------



## Tinklemd

Thanks, atomic110...I [emoji170][emoji170] your indigo and black!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Tinklemd said:


> Thanks, atomic110...I [emoji170][emoji170] your indigo and black!!!  [emoji7]


Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; too bad it is for display only &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; too bad it is for display only &#128533;&#128533;



Omg
Which h store
Stunning


----------



## **Chanel**

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3254120
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift



What a fabulous Ghillies collection !



ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.



Congratulations, *ldldb* - that is a beautiful Ghillies! I still don't have a Ghillies myself, but it's definitely on my wishlist .



atomic110 said:


> Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; too bad it is for display only &#128533;&#128533;



Ohhh, no idea Ghillies comes in Box too! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## rania1981

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3254120
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift



Oh what a fab collection! I have the big sister of your anemone ghillies in b 35! By far the most stunning and complemented bag i own!


----------



## rania1981

atomic110 said:


> Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; too bad it is for display only &#128533;&#128533;



This is dreamy. I remember seeing a "for display only" rouge casaque B in Rome. Thats the day i went casaque crazy! Am in love with ghillies detailing, just saw a sakura kelly wallet at my store, super cute!!


----------



## ayc

atomic110 said:


> Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; too bad it is for display only &#128533;&#128533;


 


OMG!!!
where is this store??


----------



## Tinklemd

atomic110 said:


> Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] too bad it is for display only [emoji53][emoji53]




The red looks so rich and box so shiny!!  [emoji7] Sending H wishes your way for your dream bag!



**Chanel** said:


> What a fabulous Ghillies collection !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, *ldldb* - that is a beautiful Ghillies! I still don't have a Ghillies myself, but it's definitely on my wishlist .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, no idea Ghillies comes in Box too! Thank you for sharing !




Thanks, Chanel!  Hope one will come your way!  The K32 was my first H bag and I didn't even know what ghillies was at the time--that was November 2012.  DH and I were at the Sevres store and the young, seasonal SA told us the bag was "very special" but I had no idea!  So you never know!!  Good luck!!!



rania1981 said:


> Oh what a fab collection! I have the big sister of your anemone ghillies in b 35! By far the most stunning and complemented bag i own!




Thanks, rania1981!  I just saw your elevator selfie and the bag looks perfect on you!!! [emoji7][emoji7] Your twillies look great with Ms. Anemone!!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Sometimes I think it's even more special than my SO! [emoji15]


----------



## Heavenplay

atomic110 said:


> Keke... you know what, I just saw my dream bag in H store! It's a B30 Ghilles GHW in rouge box leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] too bad it is for display only [emoji53][emoji53]




Not rouge box calf, it's ruby tadelakt.


----------



## rania1981

Tinklemd said:


> The red looks so rich and box so shiny!!  [emoji7] Sending H wishes your way for your dream bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, rania1981!  I just saw your elevator selfie and the bag looks perfect on you!!! [emoji7][emoji7] Your twillies look great with Ms. Anemone!!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Sometimes I think it's even more special than my SO! [emoji15]




Oh dear i have a So on the way too, i just hope it makes my heart sing the way anemone ghillies does...
It is very special just like a SO you are not alone in thinking that, even SO doesn't allow to mix leathers the way they do in Ghillies


----------



## Tinklemd

rania1981 said:


> Oh dear i have a So on the way too, i just hope it makes my heart sing the way anemone ghillies does...
> 
> It is very special just like a SO you are not alone in thinking that, even SO doesn't allow to mix leathers the way they do in Ghillies




I had made the comment to DH the other day.  The best way to put it I guess is that the SO is very special cause it's customized to your favorite colors, but the detailing and the contrasting leathers make the ghillies special in a different way... [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## atomic110

bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> Which h store
> Stunning





ayc said:


> OMG!!!
> where is this store??


Hi * bagidiotic, ayc *, it is Taipei Bellavita store ! I can't believe they just keep it for display on top shelf, someone short like me can easily missed it! &#128517;



rania1981 said:


> This is dreamy. I remember seeing a "for display only" rouge casaque B in Rome. Thats the day i went casaque crazy! Am in love with ghillies detailing, just saw a sakura kelly wallet at my store, super cute!!


Me too *rania * ... love  the detailing  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I want more... lol


Tinklemd said:


> The red looks so rich and box so shiny!!  [emoji7] Sending H wishes your way for your dream bag!


Thanks *Tinklemd *! I wish I have Ghillies collection like you do


Heavenplay said:


> Not rouge box calf, it's ruby tadelakt.


Thanks *Heavenplay *for correction! So it is tadelakt leather? Wow, it is even more rare right? Oh my... fainted


----------



## galliano_girl

I was talking with SA while I was buying a B at the FSH today and she said that ghillies is not very rare! I was very surprised, and she said that French don't love ghillies because it's not classic and they don't buy it. I was sooo shocked)
She said that they have it in stock very often but of course you should ask specifically for ghillies


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *Heavenplay *for correction! So it is tadelakt leather? Wow, it is even more rare right? Oh my... fainted



The first batch of ghillies that I know of were made in full tadelakt  and comes in rubis, vert veronese and fauve. then there were the denim version, swift/toile, swift/grain d'h and swift/swift ghillies...recently it's swift with togo or grizzly..


----------



## Ms Bunny

ldldb said:


> my vert fonce ghillies K35 in clemence and Evercolor leathers.




This is truly special. Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Hi * bagidiotic, ayc *, it is Taipei Bellavita store ! I can't believe they just keep it for display on top shelf, someone short like me can easily missed it! &#128517;
> 
> 
> Me too *rania * ... love  the detailing  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I want more... lol
> 
> Thanks *Tinklemd *! I wish I have Ghillies collection like you do
> 
> Thanks *Heavenplay *for correction! So it is tadelakt leather? Wow, it is even more rare right? Oh my... fainted



It seems to have made a comeback. Dear I think you can persuade them to sell it to you if you want. Tadelakt is not that rare, but you need to shop A LOT first!


----------



## marbella8

Tinklemd said:


> I've had these babies for a little while now and decided to take a ghillies family photo. [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3254120
> 
> 
> K32 argile and etoupe in swift
> K32 black in grain d'h and swift
> B30 anemone in togo and swift



Gorgeous collection of Ghillies. I have to say, that look of the oxford/Ghillies done in a feminine way, like H does, is gorgeous!
Another mom at preschool event brought her black-Kelly 32 Ghillies PHW, and I was admiring its detailing from far ( I had my own Kelly with me, and it was funny she was looking at mine too, lol, as mine was a vintage-vert claire Courcheval GHW and I think she was curious as to the look of the vintage). Anyhow, once I saw the gorgeous detailing on it in person, it was a deal sealer for me, so I decided if and when I make it to FSH, that's what I am requesting, a Ghillies Kelly.

Enjoy your beautiful Ghillies, they are stunning


----------



## Tinklemd

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *Tinklemd *! I wish I have Ghillies collection like you do




Thanks, atomic110!  Wishing more ghillies your way!



galliano_girl said:


> I was talking with SA while I was buying a B at the FSH today and she said that ghillies is not very rare! I was very surprised, and she said that French don't love ghillies because it's not classic and they don't buy it. I was sooo shocked)
> 
> She said that they have it in stock very often but of course you should ask specifically for ghillies




That is interesting. 



marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous collection of Ghillies. I have to say, that look of the oxford/Ghillies done in a feminine way, like H does, is gorgeous!
> 
> Another mom at preschool event brought her black-Kelly 32 Ghillies PHW, and I was admiring its detailing from far ( I had my own Kelly with me, and it was funny she was looking at mine too, lol, as mine was a vintage-vert claire Courcheval GHW and I think she was curious as to the look of the vintage). Anyhow, once I saw the gorgeous detailing on it in person, it was a deal sealer for me, so I decided if and when I make it to FSH, that's what I am requesting, a Ghillies Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful Ghillies, they are stunning




Thanks, marbella8! Hope you make it to FSH soon with the euro being so great!  Now I have my eyes on a ghillies Kelly wallet but need to wait for right color!! &#128579;&#128578;. I've never seen courcheval in person..had to look it up!  Appears that it was the predecessor to epsom, light and easy to use/clean!  It must be a beauty!


----------



## marbella8

Tinklemd said:


> Thanks, atomic110!  Wishing more ghillies your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, marbella8! Hope you make it to FSH soon with the euro being so great!  Now I have my eyes on a ghillies Kelly wallet but need to wait for right color!! &#128579;&#128578;. I've never seen courcheval in person..had to look it up!  Appears that it was the predecessor to epsom, light and easy to use/clean!  It must be a beauty!



What a good idea, one wallet to match the 3 bags hopefully


----------



## atomic110

galliano_girl said:


> I was talking with SA while I was buying a B at the FSH today and she said that ghillies is not very rare! I was very surprised, and she said that French don't love ghillies because it's not classic and they don't buy it. I was sooo shocked)
> She said that they have it in stock very often but of course you should ask specifically for ghillies


Very interesting to know it * galliano*! On the bright side, this is probably a good news for us who love Ghillies, it could means our luck in trying to get a hands on Ghillies in FSH is higher &#128521;&#128521; I just love the details and I got a few Oxford shoes in similar styles as well &#128518;&#128518;


chincac said:


> The first batch of ghillies that I know of were made in full tadelakt  and comes in rubis, vert veronese and fauve. then there were the denim version, swift/toile, swift/grain d'h and swift/swift ghillies...recently it's swift with togo or grizzly..


Very informative *chincac *
! Learning everyday and this is why I enjoy TPF so much &#128516;&#128516;


periogirl28 said:


> It seems to have made a comeback. Dear I think you can persuade them to sell it to you if you want. Tadelakt is not that rare, but you need to shop A LOT first!


Haha *periogirl *, I did ask the store sell it to me but got rejected, guess my shopping is not meeting the quota? Lol...&#128517;


Tinklemd said:


> Thanks, atomic110!  Wishing more ghillies your way!


Thank you* Tinklemd*
! You too~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!


----------



## ayc

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



wow classy!!


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



Looking fab as usual!


----------



## tonkamama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



So beautiful!


----------



## carabelli888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



Beautiful bag and outfit


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!




You look gorgeous VigeeLeBrun [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996; and Ghillies is always special [emoji6]


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!




Vigee, you look AMAZING! If a ghillies could turn me into a beauty like you, SIGN ME UP! You are an Hermes Goddess!


----------



## cavalla

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



What a stunning bag and what an elegant lady!


----------



## Jadeite




----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



You look beautiful, *Vigee*! Classy and elegant .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Awww, ladies, you are the best!!! Love this thread and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!


Lovely ootd vlb


----------



## Allinbee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, ladies, you are the best!!! Love this thread and thanks for your kind words.



Vigee, looking gorgeous as always.


----------



## Allinbee

Love the ghillies. Anybody knows what colors are offered this season? Hope to get something neutral. Tia


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, ladies, you are the best!!! Love this thread and thanks for your kind words.



Thanks for bumping the thread Vigee! You look stunning! This ghillies combination is so perfect on you! 
I'm happy to see people still posting in this thread, a lot of new combos have come up over the years, I wish they could all be here


----------



## marbella8

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



Gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Allinbee said:


> Love the ghillies. Anybody knows what colors are offered this season? Hope to get something neutral. Tia



I was wondering the same.  I dream of owning one someday.


----------



## rhm

I was offered a 35 ghillies grizzly kelly in bamboo/etoupe/vert olive suede combination but it was too big and just looked like a mess in the long run so I passed... 

But I was happy to see it in real life nonetheless! 

Waiting patiently for the right 32 ghillies!


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!



You look wonderful!!! And this bag has always been perfect on you. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Freckles1

Here is my ghilles with her little sister


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my ghilles with her little sister
> View attachment 3351596



Ohhh, such a great pic, *Freckles*! Would love to get another Ghillies, just not sure of the color.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thought that I would revive this Ghillies thread with a Ghillies in action pic. It is one of my favorite H bags and I would gladly buy another!




Lovely and elegant look on you!


----------



## Uula

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my ghilles with her little sister
> View attachment 3351596



Oh my god the little sister is GORGEOUS, may I ask what colour it is? I may just have to track one down for myself.


----------



## rania1981

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, ladies, you are the best!!! Love this thread and thanks for your kind words.



Classy Vigee!  Love the whole look


----------



## rania1981

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my ghilles with her little sister
> View attachment 3351596


  oohlala pretty ghillies!


----------



## Jadeite

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my ghilles with her little sister
> View attachment 3351596




Beautiful pair. Specs please?


----------



## scndlslv

When I was at FSH last week, I specifically asked the SA if there were any Ghillies bags available and she told me that they're increasingly rare and hard to find.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scndlslv said:


> When I was at FSH last week, I specifically asked the SA if there were any Ghillies bags available and she told me that they're increasingly rare and hard to find.



Really? That is such bad news! *scndlslv*, did the SA mention the current colors that H is producing for a Ghillies?


----------



## scndlslv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Really? That is such bad news! *scndlslv*, did the SA mention the current colors that H is producing for a Ghillies?


I asked for colors that I'd seen recently on the forum and she just shook her head no. She said she hadn't seen any Ghillies in months.


----------



## Serva1

scndlslv said:


> When I was at FSH last week, I specifically asked the SA if there were any Ghillies bags available and she told me that they're increasingly rare and hard to find.




Oh no, I'm missing a ghillies in my collection, it's such a special bag. Thank you for sharing the news.


----------



## atomic110

scndlslv said:


> When I was at FSH last week, I specifically asked the SA if there were any Ghillies bags available and she told me that they're increasingly rare and hard to find.


Noooo... I still aiming a B30 ghillies, pls produce it for me&#128559;&#128559;&#128559;


----------



## Unlimit

Same here I was at FSH Paris last week too and asked for B35 ghillies, but no luck.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scndlslv said:


> I asked for colors that I'd seen recently on the forum and she just shook her head no. She said she hadn't seen any Ghillies in months.





Unlimit said:


> Same here I was at FSH Paris last week too and asked for B35 ghillies, but no luck.



Thanks for the Ghillies information, ladies. I will consider myself lucky to have an argile/etoupe K32 PHW.  
If anyone sees one of these Ghillies unicorns please give a shout out here on this thread.


----------



## ANN-11

Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?


----------



## fineprint

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?



Take it only if you like it!  Don't take it just because you feel it is rare or not going to be produced anymore.  

Also, do you think the color is something you like?  Will go with your style/clothes?  

personally, I prefer classic colors or pop colors and to me green is neither...so I would pass.  But it depends on if you like the color   I do like the size as I am petite.  Does the size work for you?


----------



## PF2010

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?



As fineprint mentioned, I would take it only if you like the color and it works with your wardrobe. No reason to buy a bag that is not love at first sight. I think the size looks great on you by the way.


----------



## ayc

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?



which green is that?  the color is so chameleon !  I actually like it on you... but of course you have to love it...
My SA says ghillies are very special b/c only makes limit quantity and also colors as well


----------



## Kkho

Is that vert fonce ?? Saw a similar green in so kelly and was told by my SA that it's very fonce


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?



Yes! A million times yes is the answer ~ the color, the size and the Ghillies is such a special H bag, *Ann*.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## bagidiotic

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?


Should  grab it
If this color  and size work on you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A pic of my argile/etoupe Ghilles K32 from the archives, these H bags are so rare!


----------



## ANN-11

1000 thanks to all of you, first I'm 5'5 and in my late 20 , I do own Birkin,Kelly but never a Ghillie and never own anything in green this is out of my comfort zone, but I do want to add a Ghillie to my collection .


----------



## ANN-11

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A pic of my argile/etoupe Ghilles K32 from the archives, these H bags are so rare!


Love love love it VigeeLeBrun love the color thank you for sharing with us,


----------



## Heavenplay

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?



I would take it in a heartbeat, big fan of this combo-vert force Togo + vert anglais evercolor


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).


----------



## ayc

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3400201
> View attachment 3400204
> 
> 
> I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).



gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3400201
> View attachment 3400204
> 
> 
> I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).


Congrats 
You did the right thing
Obviously  grab it lol


----------



## Hermezzy

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399296
> View attachment 3399297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all Ghillie lover, I was at Hermes boutique today to check on my 35 Gold Togo Birkin and my SA ask me if I'm interest in this 30 Green Ghillie, but I still debating on the color. Should I take it?


I say yes- that green is just magnificent and the pattern is so beautiful with it...I think it is one of the most versatile greens I've seen yet from H


----------



## ANN-11

Hermezzy said:


> I say yes- that green is just magnificent and the pattern is so beautiful with it...I think it is one of the most versatile greens I've seen yet from H


Thank you dear,  I'll go to see again tomorrow . I just saw one of our member just score the same exact one.


----------



## jacquies

Hermezzy said:


> I say yes- that green is just magnificent and the pattern is so beautiful with it...I think it is one of the most versatile greens I've seen yet from H


I agree it's the best of the greens!


----------



## dharma

Gorgeous green, EB! Many congrats!
Spotted this in the wild today, looks to be tri color, white or craie with gris pearl and a pale geige shade of doblis. Very lovely.


----------



## etoupebirkin

dharma said:


> Gorgeous green, EB! Many congrats!
> Spotted this in the wild today, looks to be tri color, white or craie with gris pearl and a pale geige shade of doblis. Very lovely.


Great sighting!!! I hate when I see a K open like that!!! I would love to get a Doblis Kelly. But I need a sray on Ban Island for a bit.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3400201
> View attachment 3400204
> 
> 
> I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).



*Beautiful ghillies love this green etoupebirkin*


----------



## MYH

I've promised myself I'm done with my bag collection but I know I would easily cave if I was offered a ghillies. Has anyone ever had any luck placing an SO for a ghillies?


----------



## marbella8

dharma said:


> Gorgeous green, EB! Many congrats!
> Spotted this in the wild today, looks to be tri color, white or craie with gris pearl and a pale geige shade of doblis. Very lovely.


Gorgeous bag, I also love the lady's yellow-gold jewelry, but must admit wearing two watches is a bit much. Nonetheless, she carries it off. I love the ghillies.


----------



## creampuffy

Brique! 

Did a reveal when I got her sometime last year but don't think I posted in the Ghillies [emoji173]️ thread. She is my first and only kelly!


----------



## Tinklemd

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3400201
> View attachment 3400204
> 
> 
> I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).



Wowwweee!!!!! I love it!! [emoji7]


----------



## Possum

MYH said:


> I've promised myself I'm done with my bag collection but I know I would easily cave if I was offered a ghillies. Has anyone ever had any luck placing an SO for a ghillies?



I think your SA can place a Podium request .. That's how I got mine. My request was for an Anemone Birkin and I was told a Birkin Ghillies was approved. It arrived last month and I'm over the moon. [emoji177]


----------



## Allinbee

Possum said:


> I think your SA can place a Podium request .. That's how I got mine. My request was for an Anemone Birkin and I was told a Birkin Ghillies was approved. It arrived last month and I'm over the moon. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3401327


It's gorgeous Possum. When did you request it? I thought anemone is not a current color. Thank for sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

MYH said:


> I've promised myself I'm done with my bag collection but I know I would easily cave if I was offered a ghillies. Has anyone ever had any luck placing an SO for a ghillies?



Alas not offered at all. We've asked!


----------



## Possum

Allinbee said:


> It's gorgeous Possum. When did you request it? I thought anemone is not a current color. Thank for sharing.



@Allinbee thankyou! I requested it in January this year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3400201
> View attachment 3400204
> 
> 
> I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).




*EB*, totally love this Ghillies B ~ simply gorgeous!


----------



## Allinbee

Possum said:


> @Allinbee thankyou! I requested it in January this year.


Thanks Possum. I guess it is too late now. I want a K ghillies in anemone


----------



## fineprint

creampuffy said:


> View attachment 3401234
> 
> 
> Brique!
> 
> Did a reveal when I got her sometime last year but don't think I posted in the Ghillies [emoji173]️ thread. She is my first and only kelly!



wow!  love this!   i love the combo of different leathers


----------



## Creammia

This is one of my holy grail purse she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Creammia

Creammia said:


> This is one of my holy grail purse she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## ANN-11

Finally decide to pick her up today and thanks everybody for all the input.
Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
Clemence / Evercolor Calf
Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
I post this pictures on other thread also. Thanks for letting share.


----------



## Heavenplay

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3403002
> View attachment 3403003
> View attachment 3403004
> View attachment 3403006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decide to pick her up today and thanks everybody for all the input.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> I post this pictures on other thread also. Thanks for letting share.



congrats！absolutely stunning!


----------



## bagidiotic

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3403002
> View attachment 3403003
> View attachment 3403004
> View attachment 3403006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decide to pick her up today and thanks everybody for all the input.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> I post this pictures on other thread also. Thanks for letting share.


Congrats  ann


----------



## ayc

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3403002
> View attachment 3403003
> View attachment 3403004
> View attachment 3403006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decide to pick her up today and thanks everybody for all the input.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> I post this pictures on other thread also. Thanks for letting share.



omg absolutely gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3403002
> View attachment 3403003
> View attachment 3403004
> View attachment 3403006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decide to pick her up today and thanks everybody for all the input.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> I post this pictures on other thread also. Thanks for letting share.


Glad you my twin!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Anchanel79

[quote uid=429218 name="MYH" post=30404039]I've promised myself I'm done with my bag collection but I know I would easily cave if I was offered a ghillies. Has anyone ever had any luck placing an SO for a ghillies?[/QUOTE]<br /><br />I think your SA can place a Podium request .. That's how I got mine. My request was for an Anemone Birkin and I was told a Birkin Ghillies was approved. It arrived last month and I'm over the moon. [emoji177]<br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OMG, I wish, I wish. I asked my SA for ghillie style since November of last year but nothing. You are so lucky and the color is to die for.


----------



## Possum

"OMG, I wish, I wish. I asked my SA for ghillie style since November of last year but nothing. You are so lucky and the color is to die for."

Thankyou @Anchanel79


----------



## Possum

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3403002
> View attachment 3403003
> View attachment 3403004
> View attachment 3403006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decide to pick her up today and thanks everybody for all the input.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> I post this pictures on other thread also. Thanks for letting share.


Huge congrats @ANN-11 ... it really is a beauty


----------



## mp4

Gorgeous ghillies everyone!!!


----------



## ANN-11

Thank you every body for all the likes, I'm not good at writing post ,text or message my English is really bad it take me forever to write something, but thank you, thank you and thank you to all.


----------



## ANN-11

Possum said:


> Huge congrats @ANN-11 ... it really is a beauty


Thanks Possum


----------



## ANN-11

etoupebirkin said:


> Glad you my twin!!! Congratulations!!!!


Thank you etoupebirkin,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anchanel79 said:


> [quote uid=429218 name="MYH" post=30404039]I've promised myself I'm done with my bag collection but I know I would easily cave if I was offered a ghillies. Has anyone ever had any luck placing an SO for a ghillies?


<br /><br />I think your SA can place a Podium request .. That's how I got mine. My request was for an Anemone Birkin and I was told a Birkin Ghillies was approved. It arrived last month and I'm over the moon. [emoji177]<br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, I wish, I wish. I asked my SA for ghillie style since November of last year but nothing. You are so lucky and the color is to die for.[/QUOTE]

*Anchanel*, this is one of my favorite H leather colors and I adore Ghillies in general. Major congrats, so happy for you!


----------



## DH sucker

ANN-11 said:


> Thank you every body for all the likes, I'm not good at writing post ,text or message my English is really bad it take me forever to write something, but thank you, thank you and thank you to all.



No prob - perfect English is not needed. Keep posting!  Btw, can you send/receive messages?


----------



## Possum

VigeeLeBrun said:


> <br /><br />I think your SA can place a Podium request .. That's how I got mine. My request was for an Anemone Birkin and I was told a Birkin Ghillies was approved. It arrived last month and I'm over the moon. [emoji177]<br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I wish, I wish. I asked my SA for ghillie style since November of last year but nothing. You are so lucky and the color is to die for.



*Anchanel*, this is one of my favorite H leather colors and I adore Ghillies in general. Major congrats, so happy for you![/QUOTE]
@VigeeLeBrun thankyou so much!    (Anchanel was quoting my post)


----------



## babybaby2011

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3400201
> View attachment 3400204
> 
> 
> I got offered the green Ghillies and grabbed it. Here are pics from the boutique (with permission, of course).



Gorgeous ghillies


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Does anyone know if the ghillies style is available via special order?


----------



## bagidiotic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Does anyone know if the ghillies style is available via special order?


No 
I asked during  my so placing


----------



## SpicyTuna13

bagidiotic said:


> No
> I asked during  my so placing



Thanks so much for the info, bagidiotic! I guess that was just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## twigz

No, it cannot be special ordered


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Some things are forever[emoji7] 

Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


----------



## baghagg

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


Spectacular!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


Awesome !!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

baghagg said:


> Spectacular!



Thank you!! Definitely on cloud 9 on this one!


----------



## Anchanel79

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


So pretty.


----------



## Love_Couture

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


This is so beautiful. Congratulations!!!


----------



## papertiger

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.



Lovely!!


----------



## pretty99

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Does anyone know if the ghillies style is available via special order?





bagidiotic said:


> No
> I asked during  my so placing





twigz said:


> No, it cannot be special ordered


interesting i found another special ghilles on another thread, i have not seen this combo before and claimed to be a horseshoe stamp; so it would be a super unicorn if this is the real deal.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ng-their-hermes.377429/page-446#post-30404878


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> interesting i found another special ghilles on another thread, i have not seen this combo before and claimed to be a horseshoe stamp; so it would be a super unicorn if this is the real deal.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ng-their-hermes.377429/page-446#post-30404878


Possible a new or rare combo
I don't think it's a horseshoe stamp so


----------



## LovetheLux

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.



WOWZA!!! That is a beautiful Ghillies in a color that I have never seen before ~ gorgeous and congrats, *Hermesdiorduo*!!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Anchanel79 said:


> So pretty.





Love_Couture said:


> This is so beautiful. Congratulations!!!





papertiger said:


>





SpicyTuna13 said:


> Lovely!!





LovetheLux said:


> Absolutely gorgeous





VigeeLeBrun said:


> WOWZA!!! That is a beautiful Ghillies in a color that I have never seen before ~ gorgeous and congrats, *Hermesdiorduo*!!!



Thank you all! The colour is close to my dream H colour (Beton) so I am thankful it's still in the shop after 5 days of deliberating![emoji23]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.


Beautiful beyond belief


----------



## lulilu

pretty99 said:


> interesting i found another special ghilles on another thread, i have not seen this combo before and claimed to be a horseshoe stamp; so it would be a super unicorn if this is the real deal.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ng-their-hermes.377429/page-446#post-30404878


I don't know about the bag in the photo, but I have seen what appears to be the same bag for sale on ebay, no horseshoe.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi everyone! Any new ghillies finds? 

I have been hunting for a B30 for ages and was offered a bamboo/brown doblis and turned it down ages ago. It didn't speak to me like it should. Am I crazy to think that? Are they making ghillies more on the 35? just exotic ghillies? Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## twigz

The Ghillies design has been rested this season and for the upcoming season. If you see new ones popping up at the store they are from previous orders.  You never know with H though, they might offer it again


----------



## doctor_top

My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile


----------



## DiamondS

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3497441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile



Stunning bag! Congrats!


----------



## miah100

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3497441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile



Stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3497441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile



The toile with the contrasting barenia is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## OhManolo

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3497441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile



So beautiful and perfect! Adore this combination. Great photo, by the way.


----------



## doctor_top

DiamondS said:


> Stunning bag! Congrats!


 Thank you diamonds , nice to meet you 



miah100 said:


> Stunning!


 Thank you miah , nice to meet you 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> The toile with the contrasting barenia is absolutely gorgeous.


 Thank you vigeeleburn , I really love barenia too 



OhManolo said:


> So beautiful and perfect! Adore this combination. Great photo, by the way.


 Thank you ohmanolo , I love this combination too , at first quite hard to use because he gain mark easily but after few marks it's ok I can deal with him and not baby him Lol


----------



## Tinklemd

twigz said:


> The Ghillies design has been rested this season and for the upcoming season. If you see new ones popping up at the store they are from previous orders.  You never know with H though, they might offer it again



OMG!  I was just told today that they are rested, too!  The SA told me now there are even more people looking for it!?  Go figure...


----------



## DH sucker

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3470831
> 
> 
> Some things are forever[emoji7]
> 
> Presenting my new Vanilla Ghillies kelly wallet in alligator mississipiens.



Beautiful wallet, Hermesdiorduo. Saw it IRL today at H Waikiki!


----------



## lulilu

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3497441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile


My dream bag in a 35.


----------



## doctor_top

lulilu said:


> My dream bag in a 35.


 Hope you can find him , nice to meet you


----------



## mp4

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3497441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin 40 Ghillies in Barenia/Toile



Completely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me. 

I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never... 

From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale. 

And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print.. 

Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design. 

View attachment 3547099


View attachment 3547101


I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]

Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


----------



## scndlslv

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3547105
> View attachment 3547106


Gorgeous! When was it made?


----------



## Luxzenith

scndlslv said:


> Gorgeous! When was it made?



It is X stamp, on the new position at the side so Iz latest stamp for this year.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## agumila

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3547105
> View attachment 3547106



Such a special piece! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ayc

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..g
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!




gorgeous! congrat!!  I was the same... but now I love ghillies so much!


----------



## Dreaming Big

That's a showstopper. I almost cried when my SA pulled out bleu paradis for my first Kelly.


----------



## scndlslv

Luxzenith said:


> It is X stamp, on the new position at the side so Iz latest stamp for this year.


Wow glad to hear they're still making ghillies. Enjoy!


----------



## doctor_top

My Ghillies on vacation , deauville , France


----------



## Luxzenith

scndlslv said:


> Wow glad to hear they're still making ghillies. Enjoy!



Yes! Actually I was surprised. The last one I saw brand new was in 2015 in bambou b35 my friend purchased AT FSH


----------



## scndlslv

Luxzenith said:


> Yes! Actually I was surprised. The last one I saw brand new was in 2015 in bambou b35 my friend purchased AT FSH


Gives me hope.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3547105
> View attachment 3547106



Congrats!  Ghillies and your BP is soooo pretty!


----------



## Luxzenith

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats!  Ghillies and your BP is soooo pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

doctor_top said:


> My Ghillies on vacation , deauville , France
> View attachment 3547943


Beautiful! The bag and the view.


----------



## mp4

I was offered the vert fonce combo this year.  They are still around as far as I know.


----------



## alterego

doctor_top said:


> My Ghillies on vacation , deauville , France
> View attachment 3547943


So very beautiful!


----------



## Luxzenith

mp4 said:


> I was offered the vert fonce combo this year.  They are still around as far as I know.



Wow.. alSo saw a new TPf member's reveal of her brique ghillies.. so yup.. still ongoing release slow and steady!


----------



## cuselover

Luxzenith said:


> Wow.. alSo saw a new TPf member's reveal of her brique ghillies.. so yup.. still ongoing release slow and steady!



Hahahaha that would be meee .... DH scored this one


----------



## Luxzenith

cuselover said:


> Hahahaha that would be meee .... DH scored this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551141



Haha! Just 1 week after I join the club.. welcome and congrats.. this is a really lovely and unique colour too! Very easy to match


----------



## cuselover

Hi I just noticed my ghillie doesn't have the Hermes stamp in the front like my other Birkin .... is that normal? Bc I have seen pic of ghillie with the stamp in the front


----------



## Luxzenith

cuselover said:


> Hi I just noticed my ghillie doesn't have the Hermes stamp in the front like my other Birkin .... is that normal? Bc I have seen pic of ghillie with the stamp in the front



My stamp is at the interior of the bag, at the side. Like yours? I just gotten mine too


----------



## cuselover

Luxzenith said:


> My stamp is at the interior of the bag, at the side. Like yours? I just gotten mine too



Do you have a pic? I see that for like this bag hermes Paris stamp is inside on top of the zipper pocket ...


----------



## Luxzenith

cuselover said:


> Do you have a pic? I see that for like this bag hermes Paris stamp is inside on top of the zipper pocket ...



Oh! You mean the brand name stamp!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here above zip yes! And not the usual b30 position


----------



## cuselover

Luxzenith said:


> Oh! You mean the brand name stamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553716
> 
> 
> Here above zip yes! And not the usual b30 position
> View attachment 3553719



Love ur bag!! Thanks what size did u get it in


----------



## Luxzenith

cuselover said:


> Love ur bag!! Thanks what size did u get it in



My preferred size of B30..


----------



## marbella8

doctor_top said:


> My Ghillies on vacation , deauville , France
> View attachment 3547943


Beautiful, and I might just like the watch even more


----------



## doctor_top

marbella8 said:


> Beautiful, and I might just like the watch even more


Thank you , nice too meet you


----------



## expatwife

Hi Ladies! 
Does anyone know what colors are offered in B and K Ghillies at the moment? Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Does anyone know what colors are offered in B and K Ghillies at the moment? Thanks!


Of late only saw them in exotics 
Normal leathers seems to have stopped 
My sm also told me not expecting  any delivery  soon
Don't  know if  its true


----------



## ayc

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Does anyone know what colors are offered in B and K Ghillies at the moment? Thanks!


my SA /SM said has not seen for while now...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Does anyone know what colors are offered in B and K Ghillies at the moment? Thanks!



A friend of mine from Canada told me that her SA said that they were rarer than rare and only offered to the very top VIPs. No colors were mentioned. Glad that I have my Ghillies baby tucked away in my closet.


----------



## Luxzenith

Last 2 newest seen in this forum is blue paradise and brique... December 2016 purchases


----------



## expatwife

Thanks for the info!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Couple of months ago my store had blue paradise and bamboo, the bamboo is stunning! Too bad was a 35. My SA says they have not seen any after that.


----------



## twigz

Those were from previous orders that were made and delivered recently, my SA mentioned the Ghillies is now being rested and they have not placed any orders for them during the past three seasons.


----------



## Pursebop

*



View attachment 3571876
View attachment 3571877

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello ghillies lovers... I was pleasantly surprised when my SA offered my a bamboo bag in July 2016...
My absolutely amazing Hermes sales associate has had to put up with my bamboo rant for the last couple of years. I almost caved and bought a bamboo jypsiere last summer to satisfy the craving. I am so glad I managed to temporarily suppress that one!
The irony is even my SA didn't realize it was ghillies till we opened up the box together, LOL 
I truly feel fortunate to have one especially if these are not in production now. My SA suspected it was an order completed from many seasons past.*
View attachment 3571876


----------



## Possum

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3571876
> View attachment 3571877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ghillies lovers... I was pleasantly surprised when my SA offered my a bamboo bag in July 2016...
> My absolutely amazing Hermes sales associate has had to put up with my bamboo rant for the last couple of years. I almost caved and bought a bamboo jypsiere last summer to satisfy the craving. I am so glad I managed to temporarily suppress that one!
> The irony is even my SA didn't realize it was ghillies till we opened up the box together, LOL
> I truly feel fortunate to have one especially if these are not in production now. My SA suspected it was an order completed from many seasons past.*
> View attachment 3571876


Congrats @******** .. it's a beauty!


----------



## Pursebop

Possum said:


> Congrats @******** .. it's a beauty!


*thank you kindly, I've had it several months and when I stumbled upon this thread I thought I should share *


----------



## m00dyf

Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty ❤


----------



## atomic110

m00dyf said:


> Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty [emoji173]


Wow, Nice B[emoji7] [emoji7]  happy to see twin sis on Black beauty!


----------



## Pursebop

m00dyf said:


> Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty ❤


*both are gorgeous, that GRIZZLY is TDF *


----------



## ayc

m00dyf said:


> Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty ❤


wow ur grizzly grilles B is gorgeous!!  is it special order??


----------



## MYH

m00dyf said:


> Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty [emoji173]



Your black beauty is my dream K. Is it a 32 or 35? [emoji7]


----------



## Luxzenith

m00dyf said:


> Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty [emoji173]



Very very special and neutral bags!! Lovely!!


----------



## kat99

m00dyf said:


> Hello, I just found out about this thread. And I am happy to report that I join the G club for a couple of years now. And I would love to share both of my G's, my grizzly bear and my Black beauty ❤



You have my dream bag! In a moment of insanity I turned down the black several years ago and have been hunting it ever since. I could collect almost every Ghillies!


----------



## Anchanel79

Just realize Miss Ghillies's color is my birth stone color. So love


----------



## Luxzenith

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3571890
> View attachment 3571891
> View attachment 3571892
> View attachment 3571876
> View attachment 3571877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ghillies lovers... I was pleasantly surprised when my SA offered my a bamboo bag in July 2016...
> My absolutely amazing Hermes sales associate has had to put up with my bamboo rant for the last couple of years. I almost caved and bought a bamboo jypsiere last summer to satisfy the craving. I am so glad I managed to temporarily suppress that one!
> The irony is even my SA didn't realize it was ghillies till we opened up the box together, LOL
> I truly feel fortunate to have one especially if these are not in production now. My SA suspected it was an order completed from many seasons past.*
> View attachment 3571876



This is a stunning bag color!


----------



## Luxzenith

Dressing up my ghillies with this new charm


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3671721
> 
> 
> Dressing up my ghillies with this new charm



Beautiful ghillies!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Anchanel79 said:


> Just realize Miss Ghillies's color is my birth stone color. So love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612799



Beautiful color!


----------



## cuselover

Does anyone know if they make any ghillie in grey color?


----------



## etoupebirkin

cuselover said:


> Does anyone know if they make any ghillie in grey color?


They used to make an etoupe/argyle combo that's stunning. But I think the ghillies design is being rested now.


----------



## Tinklemd

etoupebirkin said:


> They used to make an etoupe/argyle combo that's stunning. But I think the ghillies design is being rested now.



My argile and etoupe is my favorite bag!  I heard also through the forum that it is being tested but my SA in Paris said it's still being produced...


----------



## cuselover

Do you guys have a pic of the etoupe? I got my birkin ghille now I want a Kelly in the ghillie toooo!!!! Fingers cross it's stilll in production


----------



## mp4

cuselover said:


> Do you guys have a pic of the etoupe? I got my birkin ghille now I want a Kelly in the ghillie toooo!!!! Fingers cross it's stilll in production



See page 2 of this thread.  Resale would be the only option for this combination as it was offered years ago.


----------



## Tinklemd

cuselover said:


> Do you guys have a pic of the etoupe? I got my birkin ghille now I want a Kelly in the ghillie toooo!!!! Fingers cross it's stilll in production






Here she is!!!  [emoji175][emoji176][emoji178]


----------



## mp4

Gorgeous dear!


----------



## Tinklemd

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous dear!



Thanks!  It's my fav bag!  

What happened to the pic of the etoupe ghillies?  I was going to comment that I had never seen that before.....


----------



## pretty99

Tinklemd said:


> Thanks!  It's my fav bag!
> 
> What happened to the pic of the etoupe ghillies?  I was going to comment that I had never seen that before.....


obviously it's a very questionable bag..............


----------



## Heavenplay

feel lucky to score this combo: 30 B in Vert Fonce Clemence + Vert Anglais Evercolor


----------



## Rhl2987

Heavenplay said:


> feel lucky to score this combo: 30 B in Vert Fonce Clemence + Vert Anglais Evercolor


Beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## 30gold

These bags are beautiful!  Thank you all for posting these eye candies!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

You know you're officially senile when you're offered a special order and you forget to ask for a Ghillie.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Are they offered for special order?  That's what I would want for sure.......if I was ever offered a SO.


----------



## petpringles

Madam Bijoux said:


> You know you're officially senile when you're offered a special order and you forget to ask for a Ghillie.


G... we asked for Ghillie during our SO placement and we were told flat out that it's not offered because it's not made anymore!!  Who to believe?!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> G... we asked for Ghillie during our SO placement and we were told flat out that it's not offered because it's not made anymore!!  Who to believe?!!


This is why "special order" is an oxymoron.


----------



## ayc

Heavenplay said:


> feel lucky to score this combo: 30 B in Vert Fonce Clemence + Vert Anglais Evercolor


omg!  this is gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## koeeeee

This is absolutely gorgeous! May I ask where you scored this?



Heavenplay said:


> feel lucky to score this combo: 30 B in Vert Fonce Clemence + Vert Anglais Evercolor


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> You know you're officially senile when you're offered a special order and you forget to ask for a Ghillie.


*MB*, you can't special order Ghillies anyway, so you haven't missed anything...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Heavenplay said:


> feel lucky to score this combo: 30 B in Vert Fonce Clemence + Vert Anglais Evercolor


Congratulations!!! We're twins on this bag. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## cuselover

Wonder if Kelly ghillies are stilll being offered?


----------



## Heavenplay

koeeeee said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! May I ask where you scored this?



thank you! it  was offered by my local store a couple of months ago.


----------



## Heavenplay

etoupebirkin said:


> Congratulations!!! We're twins on this bag. It's one of my favorites.



Dear EB,  very pleased to be your bag twins, always love your h collection!


----------



## okiern1981

Can I join?  [emoji39]. Rubis Ghilies B35 Tadelakt. She's one of two.  The other is fauve and toile.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3819895


----------



## Meta

okiern1981 said:


> Can I join?  [emoji39]. Rubis Ghilies B35 Tadelakt. She's one of two.  The other is fauve and toile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819895


Pic isn't showing.  Would you kindly repost?


----------



## ANN-11

Can I join too I'll be your triplets , If I'm not mistaken  me and Etoupebirkin got this exact same bag back in July last year , big congrats Hevenplay.


----------



## okiern1981

weN84 said:


> Pic isn't showing.  Would you kindly repost?



Well crap!  I'll post this one instead...


----------



## okiern1981

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3820009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join too I'll be your triplets , If I'm not mistaken  me and Etoupebirkin got this exact same bag back in July last year , big congrats Hevenplay.



I am in awe of this color!  [emoji76]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Heavenplay said:


> Dear EB,  very pleased to be your bag twins, always love your h collection!


We have a mutual admiration society.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Well crap!  I'll post this one instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820060



That rubis looks awesome!


----------



## okiern1981

obsessedwhermes said:


> That rubis looks awesome!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Dany_37

Bringing this thread back to life...”new-to-me” purchase...love!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

This is a stunner!  I love Ghillies and hope to add one someday.  Thanks for bringing this thread back!


----------



## bagidiotic

Dany_37 said:


> Bringing this thread back to life...”new-to-me” purchase...love! [emoji813]


Beautiful fauve k


----------



## MYH

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is a stunner!  I love Ghillies and hope to add one someday.  Thanks for bringing this thread back!


Lol! I love ghillies too


----------



## Dany_37

bagidiotic said:


> Beautiful fauve k


Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3820009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join too I'll be your triplets , If I'm not mistaken  me and Etoupebirkin got this exact same bag back in July last year , big congrats Hevenplay.


Yep, you’re my triplet!!!


----------



## antheia

Has Hermes stopped producing Ghillies?


----------



## thyme

antheia said:


> Has Hermes stopped producing Ghillies?



Yes


----------



## antheia

chincac said:


> Yes



Thanks Chincac, I purchased a vintage Ghille B35 recently, quite excited to receive it!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Bumping this thread.
I want to find out what the community nowadays things bout the Ghillies K / B.
I somehow like this look, especially two toned. 
But on the other side I like the clean lines of the Kelly and am uncertain if this "cou-chou" makes it better or worse...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I still love this look and would be Happy to welcome one home someday


----------



## nicole0612

I have always loved it and still do!


----------



## Lucynancy

On the ghillies, I can only say  "always have, always shall, always will" (....love you)... (to quote Bridget Jones on what she planned to say to Mark Darcy in the 2nd movie)


----------



## 3degree

They are wonderful, loved them from day 1 till now. And they ave held up nicely


----------



## Cygne18

LOVE the Ghillies collection. Would love this line to be revived. The details are so beautiful.


----------



## lolakitten

I loooove the Ghillie bags. Love.
I’ve never actually seen or played with one in real life though, but I love the look of them.


----------



## lolakitten

3degree said:


> They are wonderful, loved them from day 1 till now. And they ave held up nicely


I was always curious how the detailing would wear. Would it start to curl oer time?

I think a nicely patina’d boxcalf ghillie kelly worn with a canvas strap would have such a cool charm to it  
Worn with tweeds and earthy tones


----------



## Xthgirl

Has anybody gotten any ghillies purse from the store recently? Is ghillies available in a smaller kelly size like 25 or 28?


----------



## Angelian

htxgirl said:


> Has anybody gotten any ghillies purse from the store recently? Is ghillies available in a smaller kelly size like 25 or 28?


A Ghillies recently from the store? Lol it hasn’t been in production for years as this thread shows, try to find one pre-loved.


----------



## redwings

Found one anemone ghillies in an estate auction and going for a nice price too. Looks well taken care of.


----------



## nicole0612

redwings said:


> Found one anemone ghillies in an estate auction and going for a nice price too. Looks well taken care of.


Congrats! I love these bags.


----------



## redwings

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! I love these bags.


Hammer has not gone down yet, now in inspection period. Haha. Tomorrow is the bidding and I think it will be hot, given the ppl looking at it. Other Hermes are also on display. 
Pity the few bags there, their owner passed on so now they are waiting for a new one to look after them like their former owner.


----------



## nicole0612

redwings said:


> Hammer has not gone down yet, now in inspection period. Haha. Tomorrow is the bidding and I think it will be hot, given the ppl looking at it. Other Hermes are also on display.
> Pity the few bags there, their owner passed on so now they are waiting for a new one to look after them like their former owner.


Ah, well sending you good luck then! Hopefully they all find good new homes.


----------



## zucker

I found a Ghillies denim Birkin recently at an auction which is absolutely georgeous and in excellent condition.


----------



## r luvs h

I still love my ghillies bags! Bought one at auction years ago and another was rehomed to me recently (pre-covid). I don't wear them as often, but I still love how unique and zany they are


----------



## Virevolte

r luvs h said:


> I still love my ghillies bags! Bought one at auction years ago and another was rehomed to me recently (pre-covid). I don't wear them as often, but I still love how unique and zany they are


I still love my Ghillie bag too! She’s a K 35 in fauve tadelakt and she’s a classic. Over the years I’ve also been tempted by a few pre-loved, two-tone Ghillie B‘s - unique and zany is right! - but have talked myself out of them on the grounds that they’d be trickier to style. It would be fun to see pix of your two Ghillies here sometime, @r luvs h - are they B’s or K’s or one of each?


----------



## r luvs h

Virevolte said:


> I still love my Ghillie bag too! She’s a K 35 in fauve tadelakt and she’s a classic. Over the years I’ve also been tempted by a few pre-loved, two-tone Ghillie B‘s - unique and zany is right! - but have talked myself out of them on the grounds that they’d be trickier to style. It would be fun to see pix of your two Ghillies here sometime, @r luvs h - are they B’s or K’s or one of each?
> 
> View attachment 5642825



Totally stunning!! I’m a bit envious haha I have one of each; B is at a MUCH needed H spa currently, but I’ll make a note to post a pic of K once I get home from holidays!


----------



## Virevolte

r luvs h said:


> Totally stunning!! I’m a bit envious haha I have one of each; B is at a MUCH needed H spa currently, but I’ll make a note to post a pic of K once I get home from holidays!


Can’t wait to see! I’m sure I’ll be envious in turn. Have a lovely holiday while your B vacations at the spa!


----------

